#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-08
<Quadagh> gg
<trijntje> gg?
<lordzett> hallo
<lordzett> meschien wat domme vraag
<lordzett> maar ik ben de balk kwijt met elk window waar sluiten minimaal en maximaal in staan
<lordzett> dus alles is zonder hoofd balk
<trijntje> lordzett: sinds wanneer?
<LordSMZett> lo
<LordSMZett> aarg
<LordSMZett> op een of andere manier heb ik black-box er voor maar ik wil gewoon een desktop
<trijntje> LordSMZett: ik snap niet wat je bedoeld, kan je een screenshot maken?
<trijntje> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<LordSMZett> hmm nee ik zit in een ding dat heet ubuntu 11.04 black-box tty1
<LordSMZett> ik irc via een andere pc
<LordSMZett> ik drukte blijkbaar een toetsen combi in en daar te recht ben gekomen
<trijntje> ow ok
<trijntje> ctrl + alt + f7 om terug te gaan ;)
<LordSMZett> mto
<LordSMZett> tof
<LordSMZett> weet je ook een snel toets voor de bovenste balk weer aan te zetten?
<trijntje> ik snap niet precies wat je bedoeld, kan je daar een screenshot van plaatsen?
<lordzett> http://imagebin.org/166904
<lordzett> de bovenste balk waar ook het X in staat normaal
<trijntje> is dit een screenshot van de hele desktop of alleen van een venster?
<lordzett> venster
<lordzett> dit venster mist zo als alle vensters die bovenste balk waar in dus ook de naam van het programma staat en de X
<trijntje> kan je er ook een van de hele desktop maken?
<lordzett> http://imagebin.org/166905
<trijntje> ah ok, dus je gebruikt geen unity
<trijntje> alt+f2 -> metacity --replace
<lordzett> YES
<lordzett> wat doet dat eigenlijk?
<lordzett> (jullie zijn echt tegekke suport)
<trijntje> bedankt ;)
<trijntje> metacity is het programma dat de rand + knoppen van vensters tekent, en die was blijkbaar gecrashed
<trijntje> met dat commando zeg je dat je het weer wilt starten, en dat het de huidige window manager moet vervangen
<lordzett> ha zo
<lordzett> gelukkig voor mij dat ubuntu een goede nette irc chat heeft! mijn dank is wederom groot trijntje !
<trijntje> graag gedaan :)
<lordzett> ik was al aan het kloten met mogelijke snelknopppen die ik gebruikt had en de uiterlijk kenmerken
<trijntje> ja, het is wel jammer dat je geen melding oid krijgt als dat programma vastloopt
<trijntje> en je moet natuurlijk weten dat het een apart programma is dat die knoppen om elk venster tekent
<lordzett> jha
<lordzett> maarja kijk das nog linux wat ik nog niet kan
<lordzett> maar klikt wel vet want kan je dus zelf alleen knoppen maken op plekken waar ik het zou willen
<LordSMZett> echt tof nogmaals dank
<trijntje> je leert vanzelf als je met linux werkt. En als je weet waar je hulp kunt vragen als iets niet lukt komt het helemaal goed
<LordSMZett> jha had al lopen googlen maar kon het niet vinden
<trijntje> sommige dingen zijn inderdaad niet goed te vinden via google
<trijntje> ik ben boodschappen doen, veel plezier met ubuntu ;)
<lordzett> :P
<imkes60mm> goedemiddag
<imkes60mm> weet iemand of je logging (of zoiets dergelijks) aan kan zetten wanneer je een windows XP notebook met een livecd usb stick probeert te booten?
<RawChid> Hey, waar kan ik DNS instellen?
<RawChid> Ik wil even een andere DNS provider 8.8.8.8 gebruiken
<RawChid> Ik probeer /etc/resolv.conf wel
<RawChid> Ah, dat was em. Bedankt allen
<Jeeves_> Als je dhcp gebruikt wordt ie zo overschreven
<RawChid> Jeeves_, dat dacht ik al ja. Het punt is dat er DNS-problemen zijn
<RawChid> Met het adres dat ik van DHCP krijg
<RawChid> Weet je hoe ik permanent die 8.8.8.8 als alternatieve regel kan instellen?
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Via network-manager instellingen aanpassen
<RawChid> Weet je hoe dat CLI gebeurt?
<RawChid> Ach, ik kan nu weer googlen, ik zoek het wel uit
<Jeeves_> nm heeft geen cli volgens mij
<RawChid> Hoe wil je de nameserver op een server instellen dan?
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Zit je op een server dan?
<RawChid> Nee, Wil het gewoon zonder GUI kunnen :P
<trijntje> imkes60mm: logging van wat?
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Dan moet je /etc/network/interfaces gebruiken en nm negeert de interface die je configureert dan
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Of, /etc/dhcp3-client/dhclient.conf
<Jeeves_> en dan prepend nameserver, ofzo
<RawChid> Ahja, thnx!
<RawChid> Ik wil eigenlijk append ipv prepend denk ik, maar dat ik zoek het wel ff uti
<imkes60mm> trijntje: het liefst iets waardoor ik kan zien waarom de meeste sticks niet opgepikt wordt, en waarom de ene die wel opgepikt wordt bij de syslinux copyright regel blijft hangen
<RawChid> imkes60mm, je probeert een LiveUSB ding te booten en wilt meer logging?
<RawChid> Als hij helemaal niet "gepakt" wordt, denk ik dat je weinig kunt doen qua logging. Weet je zeker dat het aan de stick ligt, en niet aan de installatie?
<imkes60mm> bij die ene stick verschijnt er een melding over SYSLINUX, en dat doet windows xp niet volgens mij. dus die wordt wel opgepikt, maar dan is er inderdaad nog iets mis met de installatie
<imkes60mm> ik hoopte met logging erachter te kunnen komen wat er zoal mis kan zijn
<trijntje> imkes60mm: hoe heb je die live usb gemaakt?
<imkes60mm> de werkende was geloof ik door de createusb vanaf een livecd-cd te draaien
<RawChid> Startup Disk Creator?
<imkes60mm> niet werkend was met de ubuntu webside
<imkes60mm> usbcreator.exe
<trijntje> imkes60mm: ik heb altijd goede ervaringen met het programma unetbootin gehad
<imkes60mm> die heb ik ook geprobeerd, maar daarmee is het tot nu toe niet gelukt
<trijntje> wat is trouwens de foutmelding die je te zien krijgt op de stick die niet werkt?
<imkes60mm> dan gaat ie na even flikkeren van de usb stick door naar windows xp
<imkes60mm> dus die geeft geen foutmelding
<trijntje> hoe weet je dan dat er uberhaupt van die usb geboot wordt?
<imkes60mm> hij staat in de bios lijst als eerste
<imkes60mm> voor de rest is het gokken
<trijntje> dat klinkt alsof de pc helemaal niet van de usb boot
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk herkent de pc de usb niet als bootable stick
<imkes60mm> maar degene met syslinux blijkbaar wel
<trijntje> ik zou eerst controleren of het iso bestand de juiste checksum heeft
<trijntje> daarna zou ik met unetbootin dat iso bestand op een usb stick zetten, en dan proberen te booten
<imkes60mm> de checksums, van de laatste iso's (desktop en alternate) klopte volgens mij, maar ik kan het zo even opnieuw testen
<imkes60mm> bedankt =) ik moet boodschappen doen, dus mijn pogingen gaan later weer door.
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat het lukt!
<nino> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nino> Weet iemand hoe ik in het offtopic kom
<nino> ?
<Out`Of`Control> nino /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nino> thanks
<nino> Weet iemand of er voor opensuse ook zo´n mogelijkheid is om het te installeren onder windows net als van wubi (ubuntu)
<OerHeks> je zou wubi kunnen proberen of die suse slikt,.. waarom wil je wubi uitproberen ?
<nino> Ik heb wubi al uitgeprobeerd maar ik vroeg mij alleen af of er ook zo iets is voor opensuse
<nino> ?
<trijntje> nino: niet dat ik weet, dat zou je bij opensuse moeten nakijken
<nino> ok, weet iemand trouwens warom ubuntu wubi heeft uitgegeven is dat voor meer interessen van mensen?
<trijntje> om het makkelijker voor mensen te maken om ubuntu uit te testen, zonder met partities of cd's aan de gang te hoeven
<nino> ok
<Critical> Hallo Ik zoek echt een expert op het gebied wifi en webcam
<Critical> JanC: gisteren niet gelukt op andere poorten en USB HUB
<Critical> JanC: webcam en USB Wifi dongle willen niet samen zijn
<JanC> Critical: dat lijkt me echt eerder een USB-probleem dan een WiFi/webcam-probleem  ;)
<Critical> JanC: Ja maar hoe los ik de ruzie tussen de twee apparaten op?
<JanC> Critical: je zou eens kunnen kijken in dmesg en/of syslog of je daar geen meldingen ziet op het moment dat je de 2e er in plugt
<Critical> JanC: waar zou ik op moeten letten?
<Critical> Beide apparaten doen het zonder elkaar prima
<JanC> wel, een foutmelding/waarschuwing bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> maar elke relevante melding kan nuttig zijn
<Critical> JanC ik kijk nu even in syslog
<JanC> even het 2e apparaat even uitpluggen en weer inpluggen om zeker te zijn dat je kijkt naar wat er op dat moment gebeurt kan nuttig zijn
<JanC> liefst afzonderlijk kijken naar inpluggen en uitpluggen natuurlijk
<HSL> iemand ervaring met 3ware raid kaarten?
<Soepstengel> Hoi
<Critical> JanC: nou weer een herstart verder maar met log gegevens
<Critical> Kan ik je ook een text file sturen of hoe zullen we het doen?
<JanC> je kan die op paste.ubuntu.com plakken
<JanC> en dan hier de URL geven
<Critical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661395/
<Critical> om 22:00:25 webcam erin
<Critical> om 22:01:54 Internet getest en deed het nog
<Critical> om 22:03:02 Cheese gestart en geen beeld webcam
<Critical> Daarna geen wifi verbinding meer
<Critical> 22:06:22 unplug webcam
<JanC> daar gaat inderdaad wat fout
<Critical> 22:07:10 unplug USB WIFI dongle
<JanC> vanaf 22:03 ergens
<Critical> 22:08:53 herstarten
<Critical> JanC: behalve het woord error snap ik er niet veel van
<JanC> rt2x00usb is de driver voor je WiFi stick
<Critical> Okay,
<JanC> ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: force halt; handshake ffffc90000318024 00004000 00000000 -> -110
<JanC> ehci is een USB controller driver
<Critical> ehci is volgens mij wel USB 2.0 toch
<Critical> Ik weet alleen dat de WIFI stick beslist niet werkt met USB1.1
<JanC> EHCI is USB 2.0 ja
<JanC> ik vraag me af of er daar wat fout gaat waardoor de hele USB controller down gaat...
<Critical> Jeetje ik dacht ik ben eindelijk van Billy af....:-)
<JanC> Critical: misschien best als je een bugrapport meldt
<Critical> Okay hoe doe ik dat?
<JanC> best met het commando "ubuntu-bug linux", lijkt me
<JanC> om eerlijk te zijn heeft de WiFi chip in je USB WiFi stick ook niet de allerbeste reputatie ivm linux
<Critical> O als ik er niet uitkom dan gaat die wel de deur uit, ik wil geen wdoos meer
<Critical> Welke is wel okay wat betreft reputatie
<JanC> ik heb geen problemen met die van intel, maar die zitten vziw niet in usb sticks
<OerHeks> er is een mooie certified list > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/NETWORK
<JanC> maar Ralink zou ik sowieso vermijden dus
<Critical> Nu heb ik linksys WUSB54GC
<JanC> en in de specifieke versie/revisie daarvan die jij hebt zit blijkbaar een Ralink chip  ;)
<JanC> best mogelijk dat een andere linksys WUSB54GC een andere chip heeft...   :-/
<JanC> meestal staat het revisienummer er wel ergens op
<OerHeks> oeps, chips zijn op, we pakken een ander, om te kunnen leveren :-D
<JanC> nee, eerder dat die andere fabrikant deze maand goedkoper is  ;)
<JanC> nu ja, major revisies gebeuren niet elke maand (te veel werk)
<JanC> maar als een product goed verkoopt, maar een andere chip-leverancier goedkoper is, steek je gewoon een totaal ander product in dezelfde verpakking
<Gotiniens> en andere chipset is behoorlijk veel werk inderdaad
<Gotiniens> eigenlijk heb je dan een heel ander product, ondanks dat de naam hetzelfde is :P
<JanC> Gotiniens: die USB WiFi sticks zijn waarschijnlijk grotendeels gekopieerde reference designs natuurlijk  ;)
<Critical> Oerheks: In de lijst zitten daar ook USB WIFI dongles bij?
<Gotiniens> wss wel ja, ik ken uberhaupt maar weinig dingen die niet volgens het reference design zijn
<Gotiniens> videokaarten zijn de meesten ook reference design
<OerHeks> ja
<JanC> mja, moederborden zijn meestal niet helemaal Intel/AMD reference designs  ;)
<Gotiniens> nee dat klopt
<JanC> maar daar valt er geld te verdienen met bepaalde verschillen (vb. meer SATA poorten, etc.)
<Gotiniens> maar dat is vaak omdat er op een moederbord nog extra hardware wordt toegevoegd, voor on board raid enz
<Gotiniens> precies
<JanC> bij een USB WiFi stick...
<JanC> Critical: "Wireless LAN" en zo
<JanC> Critical: en 802.11a/b/g/n
<Gotiniens> dit verhaal doet me denken aan een sitecom chipset, waar de behuizing een antenne had, maar de antenne helemaal niet was aangesloten, dat zal ook wel een verandering van chipset zijn geweest, waarbij een externe antenne niet mogelijk was.
<JanC> lol
<daan4711> Hallo!
<daan4711> Ik heb een vraagje met betrekking tot een know bug, en een workaround
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-09
<Eernie_> #btcguild
<imkes60> goedemiddag
<trijntje> hey
<imkes60> trijntje: ik heb even de checksums gecontroleerd, en die kwamen overeen met degene op de ubuntu site
<imkes60> en daarna heb ik even een usbstick geformateerd
<imkes60> en er met unetbootin ubuntu op gezet
<imkes60> jammer genoeg werd deze stick toch niet opgepikt door mijn notebook
<trijntje> imkes60: het kan zijn dat de bios denkt dat het een 'normale' harddrive is, kan je ergens de boot priority van hard drives instellen?
<imkes60> trijntje: ik heb de boot volgorde volgens mij staan op usb eerst, de rest later
<imkes60> bedoelde je dat?
<OerHeks> hoe heb je je usbstick geformatteerd  ? fat32 ?
<imkes60> ja, standaard zoals windows xp formateerd. Volgens mij is dat fat32
<OerHeks> check dit bij eigenschappen, ntfs werkt niet.
<imkes60> ik zal even kijken
<imkes60> FAT32
<imkes60> zeggen de properties
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> check dan zoals trijntje aangeeft, of boot volgorde in de bios goed staat.
<OerHeks> daarnaast, hebben veel laptops bij boot de mogenlijkheid met F10 o.i.d. een nieuwe bootdevice te kiezen, probeer die ook uit
<imkes60> die staat op usb-key (R/F)F first en daarna PCI BEV: Realtek Boot Agent en tot slot ID 2: ST730212DE-(M)
<OerHeks> usb-key lijkt me goed
<imkes60> dacht ik ook
<imkes60> en ik heb ook 1 usb-stick die wel opgepikt wordt maar dan zeg maar crashed, en dan nog een stick of 2 die direct doorsluizen naar windowsXP, wat oorspronkelijk op dat notebook staat
<OerHeks> als booten niet werkt, weet ik nog 1 ding
<imkes60> vertel
<OerHeks> koppel power af,  batterij eruit, houd power knop 10 sec vast, en sluit alles weer aan
<OerHeks> in die 10 sec zul je je powerlampje even zien opflitsen
<OerHeks> dit wist de bios niet, maar wel het pci geheugen
<imkes60> ergens halverwegen, of aan het einde. oftewel kan ik na de flits ophouden?
<OerHeks> ja, na de flits kan je loslaten
<imkes60> met de notebook verder gewoon uit?
<OerHeks> jups
<imkes60> ok, ga ik proberen
<OerHeks> je doet dit zonder batterij en powerline
<imkes60> ok, een leeg laptopje, daar gaan de 10 seconden
<imkes60> hmm, ik zag de flits niet
<OerHeks> ****
<imkes60> kan het nog eens proberen
<OerHeks> als je niet ziet, dat kan. 10 sec vasthouden is genoeg.
<imkes60> het is ok een heel klein pietepeutiger powerknopje met het power licht erin
<imkes60> zal ik eerst proberen of hij het nu wel doet, of het opnieuw 10 seconden proberen?
<OerHeks> probeer eerst maar :-)
<imkes60> hij gaat door naar xp
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> dan ben ik door me oplossingen heen
<imkes60> precies
<imkes60> als ik nu niet 1 stick had gehad, waarop de laptop wel leek te reageren op de usb...
<berkes> iemand wakker hier?
<CasW> Vast wel
<berkes> :)
<StefandeVries> Count me in :)
<berkes> weet iem. of het ubuntu help-dinges in 11.04 ook een mogelijkheid heeft om Manpages te renderen, net als voorheen?
<berkes> 10.09 en eerder gebruikten die enorm langszame gnome-help, maar die had ook alle manpages geïndexeerd en kon ze tonen.
<berkes> kan dat met geen mogelijkheid vinden in 11.04.
<Chat1780> hhsdf
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-10
<OerHeks> zou je niet eens je verbinding checken, imkes60mm
<imkes60mm> OerHeks: ik zat buiten op het terras, de wifi reikt bijna zover...
<OerHeks> waait het erg ? dat de bitjes vliegen ?
<imkes60mm> ze hebben hier een heel speciaal beveiligings systeem, wanneer je niet dicht genoeg bij zit kan je niet bij het internet komen, en anders is het totaal open. op 1 meter werkt het prima
<PH-MJS> Goedeavond
<PH-MJS> Ff een vraagje. Is voor een transparante proxy NAT noodzakelijk?
<Cees> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server#Transparent_proxies zegt "commonly with NAT", dus het kan vast ook anders?
<viezerd> PH-MJS: met transparant wordt bedoeld dat alles uitgaand port 80 opgevangen wordt door je router/firewall en geredirect wordt naar je proxy:port
<viezerd> zonder dat de client iets instelt
<viezerd> *verplicht
<PH-MJS> Klopt, probeer dat ook voor elkaar te krijgen. Net de iptables weer veranderd. De server is aan het rebooten...
<hanswpad> oi
<OerHeks> avondjes :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-11
 * mosasaur gebruikt nu irssi en screen
<StefandeVries> Wat is er mis met XChat of Pidgin?
<mosasaur> pidgin heb ik lang gebruikt, Xchat was ik niet zo weg van
<mosasaur> nadelen van pidgin zijn dat het niet overal unicode heeft en dat je niet naar een ander pc op je lan kunt verhuizen
<StefandeVries> oké dan..
<hanswpad> oi :-)
<trijntje> hoi
<OerHeks> 01
<hanswpad> ?
<hanswpad> gaan we binair gedag zeggen?
<OerHeks> ja, misschien dan het hielp :-D
<hanswpad> het is rustig hier
<OerHeks> ja, gezien de vragen in #Ubuntu is het idd rustig qua problemen
<imkes60mm> ik kan mijn notebook probleem nog een keer in de groep gooien...
<OerHeks> ja, neem je tijd :-)
<imkes60mm> ik heb een notebookje, een Packard Bell EasyNote XS met windows XP erop
<imkes60mm> ik wil er liever ubuntu op hebben staan
<imkes60mm> maar het lukt me niet om hem te booten met een live cd op een usb stick
<imkes60mm> behalve dan met 1 stick en die houdt op met de copyright regel van SYSLINUX, waarna je niets meer in kan vullen
<imkes60mm> maar daardoor krijg ik wel het idee dat hij kàn booten van een usb stick
<imkes60mm> ik weet alleen niet wat het verschil is tussen deze stick en al die anderen
<imkes60mm> tja, dat was het zo ongeveer. en dan heb ik nog vanlles gegoogled enzo, en sticks ge-create, die jammer genoeg aldoor doorvliegen naar windowsXP zonder geboot te worden
<hanswpad> je kunt een andere distro proberen
<hanswpad> debian ofzo
<hanswpad> ubuntu wil niet overal booten, 11.04 iig
<imkes60mm> ik probeerde vandaag DSL maar eens, maar dat werkte ook niet
<hanswpad> dsl?
<imkes60mm> damn small linux
<hanswpad> probeer een normale distro
<imkes60mm> debian?
<OerHeks> welke Packard Bell EasyNote XS is het, met welk chipset ?
<hanswpad> bijvoorbeeld
<OerHeks> met name videokaart, eigenlijk ..
<imkes60mm> hij schijnt berucht te zijn "VIA S3G UniChrome Pro II IGP"
<imkes60mm> of heb ik daar de verkeerde te pakken?
<OerHeks> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<OerHeks> unified driver
<OerHeks> maar hoe die te activeren in je usb ...
<imkes60mm> de codes die op die pagina staan lijken niet echt op die VIA. Of moet ik ergens anders naar zoeken?
<OerHeks> ja, de berichten zijn idd niet gunstig.
<OerHeks> zou Lubuntu of Xubuntu wel werken ?
<imkes60mm> kan het altijd eens proberen =)
<imkes60mm> waar zijn die variaties eigenlijk voor?
<OerHeks> LXDE of  XFCE
<OerHeks> andere manier van beeld genereren
<OerHeks> http://lubuntu.net/  & http://www.xubuntu.org/
<imkes60mm> dat klinkt in elk geval als iets dat met elkaar te maken zou kunnen hebben
<OerHeks> of je zou mint kunnen proberen. geen officiële ubuntu, maar wel populair .. al zal ik bang zijn dat die adapter 800x600 gaat draaien :(
<imkes60mm> ik ga gewoon het rijtje af, lubuntu, xubuntu, mint.
<OerHeks> :-)
<imkes60mm> hebben die versies ook allemaal livecd's?
<imkes60mm> mijn huidige systeem is traag, maar het werkt zo ongeveer...
<OerHeks> goeie vraag...
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je wel live sessie kan draaien.
<OerHeks> ja, beiden.
<imkes60mm> zo van een usb stick zonder dat je het echt installeert, maar later wel zou kunnen wanneer het blijkt te werken?
<OerHeks> ja, je krijgt de vraag om te installeren of een live sessie te starten, en je ram te checken ofzo
<imkes60mm> a prima, dat is wat ik zoek. Op naar lubuntu
<OerHeks> Lubuntu is de jongste telg, als ik het goed heb.
<OerHeks> community supported.
<imkes60mm> itt ubuntu, dat is canonical supported?
<hanswpad> je kunt debian ook live draaien geloof ik
<OerHeks> ja, ubuntu en kubuntu zijn cannonical supported, daar zit idd een verschil in.
<OerHeks> verder is de PowerPC MAC versie community supported
<hanswpad> http://live.debian.net/archive/images/5.0.4/i386/iso-cd/
<warddr> Is er toevallig nog iemand de ubuntu 11.04 AMD torrent aan het seeden?
<imkes60mm> ok, nog een voor de lijst ;-)
<imkes60mm> (lubuntu, xubuntu, debian, mint)
<OerHeks> amd 64 torrent, pak je van http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> cd iso staat er ook tussen.
<warddr> ik weet het, maar het valt mij op dat er heel veel mainline 3.4.2, die heel de tijd lijken te roteren, al mijn bandbreedte opeten
<OerHeks> en directe download ?
<warddr> dat is het probleem niet, ik denk alleen dat de tracker moedwillig wordt overbelast. Ik heb em al, ben zelf aan het seeden
<Mark4214134> Hallo
<Mark4214134> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Mark4214134> iemand?
<Mark4214134> hallo?
<warddr> Mark4214134, stel eerst je vraag, dan zullen we dan zien of we kunnen helpen
<Mark4214134> Oke is ben het prachtige ubuntu aan het installeren
<Mark4214134> ziet er super uit
<Mark4214134> ben zelf ITer en vindt dit wel super fijntjes
<Mark4214134> maar het probleem is
<Terminator> :)
<Mark4214134> me laptop daar doet die het op
<Mark4214134> maar op mijn pc
<Mark4214134> ho maar
<Terminator> ik dacht: nu komt de probleem beschrijving..
<Mark4214134> :P
<Terminator> maar ehm, zit de stekker er in?
<Terminator> haha
<Mark4214134> zal ik die dan geven:P
<Mark4214134> ja hehe
<Terminator> j/k :P
<Mark4214134> ;)
<Mark4214134> kijk
<Terminator> ja, je zit in de IT zeg je
<Mark4214134> bij de installatie hardware
<Terminator> dus dan weet je wat we willen ;)
<Mark4214134> hahahah koffie
<Mark4214134> ;)
<Terminator> dat altijd inderdaad :P
<Mark4214134> :P juist
<Terminator> heb je hem al aan en uit gedaan?
<Terminator> (a)
<Terminator> maar goed
<Terminator> het probleem..
<Mark4214134> oke
<Mark4214134> bij de installatie tijdens de status hardware installeren gaat me beeld op zwart en komt die ook niet meer terug
<Mark4214134> Me pc gaat blazen
<Mark4214134> me grafische kaart is dan over de toeren denk ik
<Mark4214134> weet je hier iets van?
<OerHeks> blazen is goed, standaard max
<Mark4214134> ja oke maar ubuntu komt daarna niet met beeld
<OerHeks> maar je beeld op zwart is niet leuk, welke videokaart gebruik je ?
<Mark4214134> 9800 gt
<Mark4214134> ik snap niet waarom die op zwart gaat en niet terug komt met beeld
<warddr> Mark4214134, je kan proberen met de alternatieve installatiecd te gebruiken
<Marknogmaalseenk> ging iets mis:P
<Marknogmaalseenk> drukte op de verkeerde kno
<Marknogmaalseenk> knop
<Marknogmaalseenk> en toen ging mirc er uit
<Marknogmaalseenk> :P
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar goed me 9800 gt geeft geen beeld meer nadat deze blijkbaar geinstalleerd word
<OerHeks> met nvidia -nomodeset
<OerHeks> delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Marknogmaalseenk> euhm:P hmmm
<Marknogmaalseenk> oke maar ga ik dat verwerken in euhm installatie
<Terminator> als je de live cd erin doet
<Terminator> en op een gegeven moment op de any key drukt
<Terminator> krijg je een menu
<Terminator> en daar is ook een optie met aangepaste opstartmodus ofzo
<Marknogmaalseenk> ok
<Terminator> (al een tijdje niet meer gedaan zelf :P)
<Terminator> meestal doet ie het gewoon
<Marknogmaalseenk> en daar kan ik die lijn toevoegen
<Terminator> welke versie probeer je te installeren trouwens?
<Terminator> als het goed is wel ja
<Marknogmaalseenk> ja hehe en ik heb weer een kaart die tegenspreekt:P
<Marknogmaalseenk> zo is dat altijd
<Terminator> <Mark4214134> ik snap niet waarom die op zwart gaat en niet terug komt met beeld
<Terminator> <warddr> Mark4214134, je kan proberen met de alternatieve installatiecd te gebruiken
<Terminator> * Marknogmaalseenk (~Mark@ip4daaf32b.direct-adsl.nl) is binnengekomen bij #ubuntu-nl
<Marknogmaalseenk> de nieuwe
<Terminator> nvidia is wel vaker lastig idd ;)
<Marknogmaalseenk> nvidia ja
<Marknogmaalseenk> we moeten er mee leven:P
<Terminator> GeForce GT 330M doet het hier trouwens wel gewoon prima met 11.04 hoor :P
<Marknogmaalseenk> ok
<Marknogmaalseenk> hmm
<Marknogmaalseenk> dus je zegt
<Terminator> en dat is toch een redelijk nieuwe kaart ;)
<Marknogmaalseenk> op de any ky drukken
<Marknogmaalseenk> ja klopt
<Marknogmaalseenk> deze nie
<Terminator> oudere doen het vaak beter :P
<Terminator> maar idd
<Marknogmaalseenk> ok
<Terminator> je ziet zo'n icoontje onderin op een gegeven moment
<Terminator> dan kan je op de any-key drukken :)
<Marknogmaalseenk> en dan moet ik dat commando in de terminal invoeren
<Marknogmaalseenk> en daarna installeren
<Terminator> ehm, vermoed het..
<Terminator> ff OerHeks vragen
<Terminator> OerHeks, ?
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> <warddr> Mark4214134, je kan proberen met de alternatieve installatiecd te gebruiken
<Terminator> die suggestie kwam net ook trouwens ;)
<Marknogmaalseenk> en die kan je ook downloaden die cd?
<Marknogmaalseenk> of zit die standaard in de schijf?
<hanswpad> installer een cli versie en na de installatie een desktop :-)
<Marknogmaalseenk> echt makkelijker word het er niet op
<Terminator> :)
<Marknogmaalseenk> wat is het verschil tussen de GNOME en de KDE?
<Terminator> als het niet lukt wordt het wel eens lastig :P
<Terminator> ziet er anders uit ;)
<OerHeks> 64 bit http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Terminator> :P
<hanswpad> wat is er moeilijk aan een cli linux?
<Terminator> Wie zei er moeilijk dan?
<Marknogmaalseenk> je komt met termen die ik niet ken zeg:P
<Terminator> Command Line Interface
<Terminator> terminal :P
<Marknogmaalseenk> aha
<Marknogmaalseenk> hmm stom ja
<Marknogmaalseenk> Maar goed ziet er wel gaaf uit de nieuwe ubuntu
<Marknogmaalseenk> vandaar wou ik hem is proberen op mijn pc
<Marknogmaalseenk> want de mogelijkheden zijn enorm geworden volgensmij
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar wat is het verschil tussen GNOME en KDE?
<OerHeks> desktop environment
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> en een zooi programma's
<Marknogmaalseenk> ok
<OerHeks> die overigens met de library's ook op de ander kan draaien
<Marknogmaalseenk> okeeej
<Marknogmaalseenk> volgens mij is linux heel flexibel
<OerHeks> zo vind ik K3B enorm goed voor cd branden. is een KDE progje...
<Terminator> yup
<Terminator> dat is bijna HET kenmerk van linux :P
<OerHeks> zucht
<Terminator> dat je alles lekker zelf aan kan passen ;)
<OerHeks> te veel keus
<Marknogmaalseenk> kijk ik ben sys beherder
<Marknogmaalseenk> beheerder
<Marknogmaalseenk> ;)
<Marknogmaalseenk> en zit vast aan windows
<Terminator> hoezo?
<Marknogmaalseenk> windhoos
<Terminator> VM's?
<Terminator> :P
<Marknogmaalseenk> scheldwoord
<Terminator> hmja
<Marknogmaalseenk> vm's is tegenwoordig met de kernel uitgebouwd
<hansw> wat is windows?
<Marknogmaalseenk> van die dingen in de muur ;)
<hansw> olie, vuur, altijd leuk
<Marknogmaalseenk> je kijkt er dwars doorheen
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar goed
<Terminator> ik heb wel eens die nare Microflop Office nodig
<Terminator> daar heb ik dan een VM-etje voor
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik vond linux altijd wel iets hebben
<Terminator> terecht natuurlijk :)
<Marknogmaalseenk> vroeger had je Novell en Windows
<Marknogmaalseenk> Maar Novell draaide ook altijd door
<hansw> Marknogmaalseenk, hoe oud ben je?
<Marknogmaalseenk> waarbij windos zeker 1 keer in de maand een reset nodig heeft
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik ben 25
<Marknogmaalseenk> why?
<hansw> dan ken jij de dos/novell tijd niet echt
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik heb wel eens de oude systemen mogen opzetten
<Marknogmaalseenk> uit intresse zeg maar
<Marknogmaalseenk> meeste mensen proberen nieuwe dingen uit
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik probeer meestal oude dingen uit
<OerHeks> maar die nvidia issue is met eenvoudig grub editten op te lossen
<Marknogmaalseenk> omdat ze altijd zo lekker draaien ;)
<hansw> vandaar dat je nu linux wil? :-)
<Marknogmaalseenk> grub editten oplossen
<Marknogmaalseenk> stabiliteit
<Marknogmaalseenk> daarom wil ik linux
<hansw> ik weet dat dat hier not done is maar zou je dan wel ubuntu kiezen?
<hansw> debian lijkt me dan meer voor de hand
<hansw> of redhat
<hansw> dat meen ik serieus
<Marknogmaalseenk> vind de opbouw en uiterlijk van ubuntu fijn
<Marknogmaalseenk> en dat is ook belangerijk voor linux op de gebruikersmarkt
<hansw> je wil dus niet stabilliteit maar iets dat veel gebruikt wordt
<Marknogmaalseenk> hoezo is dit niet stabiel?
<Marknogmaalseenk> oke oke ik zou naar een stabiele bs zoeken voor het bedrijf
<hansw> je kunt het bijvoorbeeld niet installeren op elke pc
<Marknogmaalseenk> hehe:P
 * hansw fluit
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik niet bedoel je omdat ik het probleem krijg
<hansw> ik zou ubuntu niet kiezen voor een server os trouwens
<hansw> de focus op server zie ik daar niet
<Marknogmaalseenk> neej dat blijft windows ook nog effe
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar iig werkstations omtoveren
 * hansw denkt dat jelmer straks boos gaat worden
<Marknogmaalseenk> hoezo?
<hansw> Marknogmaalseenk, maar wat doen jullie desktops dan?
<Marknogmaalseenk> onze desktops krijgen app's van onze citrix server
<Marknogmaalseenk> in bubbels
<hansw> en daar is een applicatie voor?
<Marknogmaalseenk> Appv
<Marknogmaalseenk> kan je bubbeltjes schieten
<hansw> cool
<Marknogmaalseenk> en Zenapp kan dat uitschieten
<Marknogmaalseenk> naar de desktop maar op een ts server laten draaien
<hansw> maar je gaat dus gewoon word en outlook draaien?
<Marknogmaalseenk> jep
<hansw> draai het dan op het os waar je het native op kan draaien
<Marknogmaalseenk> gaan we proberne
<Marknogmaalseenk> in een test omgeving
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik draai nog windows 98
<Marknogmaalseenk> of de systemen
<hansw> jeee, 98, jullie geven geen garanties aan klanten?
<Marknogmaalseenk> en de directie is geschrokken van de kosten van windows 7 op alle 22.000 stations
<hansw> Marknogmaalseenk, je mag me altijd bellen om ze over te zetten, maar kom wel met een goed plan
<Marknogmaalseenk> hahahaha een server dat we ze kunnen uitschieten:P
<Marknogmaalseenk> want heb die dingen overal
<Marknogmaalseenk> het bedrijf is namelijk over de hele wereld
<hansw> zoals van, hoe ga je 22K mensen opleiden en wat zijn daar de kosten van in verhouding tot win7 licenties
<Marknogmaalseenk> dat zijn we aan het opzoeken
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar goed je heb ook al de licenties van citrix ed
<Marknogmaalseenk> dat is niet misselijk
<Marknogmaalseenk> citrix ts server clients ed
<hansw> ja, en zie ook kosten voor het gebruik per user over citrix
<hansw> van windows servers dus
<Marknogmaalseenk> jep
<Marknogmaalseenk> maar goed
<Marknogmaalseenk> ik ga effe dat ding proberen
<Marknogmaalseenk> en ik kom nog zeker weer op deze chat
<Marknogmaalseenk> wel intresant
<hansw> succes
<Marknogmaalseenk> de groete en tot volgende keer
<OerHeks> succes
<Marknogmaalseenk> thanks
<hansw> zo jammer, dat is allemaal al uit te rekenen
 * hansw vermoed dat er nog wel wat ubuntu consultants langs komen daar
<OerHeks> in die getallen is win7 pro en services een andere prijs, afhankelijk van SLA
<hansw> OerHeks, afhankelijk van wat ms je voor korting geeft bedoel je
<OerHeks> ja, net hoeveel honger ze hebben
<hansw> 22k is leuk hoor, daar doen ze hun best voor
<OerHeks> ja, uitstellen tot eind december :P
<hansw> ze mogen me altijd inhuren voor expertise :-)
<hansw> 10 tegen 2 dat het de overheid is, een grote verzekeraar of het onderwijs
<hansw> als het die laatste is verlies je het zeker
<hansw> onderwijs licenties kosten bijna niets, en als de leerkracht het eist ben je zuur
<OerHeks> ja, ik dacht je even af te troeven met een slimmer antwoord, in dit geval, indien waar, is het 1 van die 3
<hansw> troef me af :-)
<OerHeks> 22.000 workstations .. dan valt er veel af ...
<OerHeks> iets bij een callcentre conglo
<hansw> nee hoor, dat zijn veel mogelijkheden
<hansw> een call centre zal vooral met een ticket systeem werken, heb je die onder windows?
<OerHeks> ja, genoeg gewerkt met dos schermen en win applicaties door elkaar
<hansw> zal wel een telnet geweest zijn die een unix app opstart :-)
<OerHeks> mijn elvis collectie past niet op 1 dvd  >> http://picpaste.com/pics/Elvis-v4mALQVS.1313098078.png
<hansw> je hebt een .nl versie van kde, die hebben het altijd fout :-)
<hansw> nu is elvis oo niet echt mijn ding moet ik zeggen
<hansw> dus dat zou altijd fout gaan hier
<OerHeks> pink floyd niet zo indrukwekkend, 24 mappen en wat video
<OerHeks> ow woepie !!!
<OerHeks> The target date for the FlightGear v2.4.0 release is August 17
<OerHeks> LoLz http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/08/11/businessinsider-microsoft-downgrades-linux-to-threat-level-green-2011-8.DTL
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-12
<RawChid> Hoe zit dat met visuele effecten instellen in 11.04 klassiek (plain gnome dus)
<RawChid> Het zit niet meer in voorkeuren -> uiterlijk
<RawChid> Oh lol, tijdens inloggen kun je klassiek met of zonder effecten kiezen :P
<RawChid> Als ik effecten uitzet, worden vensters soms niet helemaal goed opnieuw getekend
<RawChid> Weet iemand waar dit aan kan liggen?
<imkes60mm> OerHeks: ik heb lubuntu en xubuntu uitgeprobeerd, maar daardoor liet de notebook zich ook niet van zijn voorliefde voor XP afhouden
<imkes60mm> eens kijken wat debian levert
<bernhard1>  this is my problem.. installed ubuntu server 11.4.. but when it is shut down it says it is not cleanly unmounted..  then.. when i boot i get this error. mountall: fsck /boot{344} terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write bytes: broken pipe  when i fix the errors with knoppix cd after one or two reboots i have the same error. This is my syslog anybody can help ?
<bernhard1> http://pastebin.com/4wRJdULM
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-13
<christophe> Hallo, ni echt een ubuntu-vraag, maar is er iemand die weet hoe ik '15,35'  geprint krijg met sed startend met '_4277901[15,35]' ?  Ik ben al een tijdje aan het proberen met zaken zoals echo "_4277901[15,35]" | sed s/^_([0-9][0-9]*)\[([0-9][0-9]*,[0-9][0-9]*)\]/\2/, maar het lukt niet echt.
<Jeeves_> echo '_4277901[15,35]' | sed -e 's/^_[0-9]\+\[\([0-9,]\+\)\]/\1/'
<Jeeves_> christophe: ^^
<christophe> Jeeves, ge zijt geniaal, ik begrijp ni goe wanneer ge moet escapen en ni precies
<christophe> waaarom moet ge ( escapen, maar [ ni als het deel uitmaakt van de syntax van de reguliere expressie zelf?
<christophe> Jeeves_ is het blijkbaar :)
<OerHeks> christophe, ik vind het ook moeilijk, maar dit lijstje geeft je een goed idee > http://www.siamnet.org/Wiki/Ubuntu-Sed-RegularExpressionsBasedOnSingleOrDoubleQuotes
<bernhard1> this is my problem.. installed ubuntu server 11.4.. but when it is shut down it says it is not cleanly unmounted..  then.. when i boot i get this error. mountall: fsck /boot{344} terminated with status 1  then.. about 50 lines.. cannot write bytes: broken pipe when i fix the errors with knoppix cd after one or two reboots i have the same error. This is my syslog anybody can help ?
<bernhard1> http://pastebin.com/4wRJdULM
<OerHeks> bernhard1, waarom fixen met knoppix en niet ubuntu ?
<bernhard1> <OerHeks> kreeg het met ubuntu niet voor elkaar.. maar weet jij een oplossing?
<OerHeks> nee, maar ik weet niet of knoppix dan wel een goed idee is ..
<OerHeks> fsck kan veel fixen
<bernhard1> met knoppix kan ik de hd repareren.. dat doe ik dan ook gewoon met fsck.. de harddisk start daarna zonder fouten op. Punt is dat er met unmounten / mounten iets niet goed gaat op /boot
<OerHeks> wat probeer je te mounten ? en hoe, Fstab ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-14
<Chat2184> heyy ?
<trijntje> 20 seconden, nieuw record
<erkan^> wie gebruikt google tasks in thundernird?
<burn> niemand, blijkbaar
<OerHeks> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Alles goed hier?
<FOAD> Hallo beste slimme mensen, hoe registreer ik mijn nick op freenode?
<CasW> Met /msg nickserv register [pass] [email] dacht ik, wacht even
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> (Voor help: /msg nickserv help [command])
<hansw> re
<OerHeks> rug
<hansw> je bent verhuist naar Groningen en bent gaan studeren?
<hansw> :-)
<imkes60mm> deze week begint de KEI
<OerHeks> nee, ik vertaalde 'back'
<OerHeks> haal je BBQ maar uit het vet, hansw
<JanC> hansw: er is ook een "RUG" in België  ;)
<hansw> JanC, Gent zeker?
<JanC> uhu
<hansw> OerHeks, nou, mijn zoon heeft in de garage staan bbq'n gisteren
<hansw> deur open en smoken maar
<JanC> hansw: bah, woessie!
<hansw> JanC, pijpestelen regende het hier
<JanC> JanB heeft buiten in de regen staan BBQ'en tijdens de Ubuntu-be braai  ;)
<hansw> tot hij klaar was en we allemaal lekker gegeten hadden
<JanC> (JanB != JanC BTW)
<hansw> JanC, de nick zegt me vaag wat
<JanC> hansw: tenzij je de ubuntu-be ML volgt lijkt me dat onwaarschijnlijk (en het is niet eens een echte nick, aangezien hij zelden op IRC komt en zo)
<hansw> ah, dan vergis ik me me iemand anders
<JanC> of beter: lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat het dezelfde is
<JanC> ☺
<hansw> vermoedelijk niet nee
<JanC> hij heeft wel wat gemeen met sabdfl: hij is piloot  :P
<hansw> zo, gisteren mijn 15e verjaardag lekker weten te vieren
<hansw> JanC, dat schijnt hip te zijn, ken al drie mensen die lessen nemen
<JanC> en z'n vrouw is Zuid-Afrikaanse
<hansw> 1 van google, 1 oud collega en een vage kennis
<JanC> (vandaar de "braai")
<hansw> zuid afrika is groot hoor
<JanC> ik bedoel, connectie met Z-Afrika, Ubuntu fan, piloot, ...  ;)
<hansw> braai ken ik als zo'n platte schotel waar je meuk op braait :-)
<JanC> een "braai" is gewoon Afrikaans voor een soort BBQ
<hansw> scottel braai noemen ze het wel in nederland
<hansw> ah
<JanC> al gebruiken ze niet noodzakelijk een BBQ-set zoals wij hier; kan evengoed een open vuur of een afgezaagd olievat zijn waarboven je braadt  ;)
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> anyway, er was ook een vriendin van z'n vrouw die met Ubuntu naar huis ging nadien, dus misschien was het naast fun ook nog nuttig  :P
<hansw> ubuntu kent men niet als een linux distro in zuid afrika, we kennen een zuid afrikaanse die het als het oorspronkelijke woorde kende
<JanC> hansw: dat zei die jongedame ook; het was één v/d 20 zulu-woordjes die ze op school moesten leren  :P
<OerHeks> hoe kom ik nu aan een paar ubuntu cd's ? moet ik die nu 'kopen' bij canonical ?
<OerHeks> of zelf branden natuurlijk ..
<JanC> OerHeks: ja
<hansw> zelf branden is toch niet zo lastig?
<JanC> USB/SD is nog veel handiger meestal  :P
<OerHeks> branden kan. maar ik wil ze weggeven aan 3 relaties.
<hansw> of wil je ze uitdelen? sluit je dan aan bij een lug, doen ze vaak gratis
<JanC> OerHeks: wat is er fout met een CD-R weggeven?
<hansw> JanC, usb werkt minder met ubuntu, op bepaalde pc's werkt het niet
<hansw> zie je geen unity
<OerHeks> nou, ik wilde professioneel overkomen.
<JanC> hansw: dat heeft niks met USB te maken, lijkt me
<JanC> OerHeks: dan is die paar euro's ook geen probleem, lijkt me? ;)
<hansw> OerHeks, koop een label printer en duw er een sticker op
<hansw> JanC, nee, wel met unity :-)
<JanC> hansw: unity geeft niks om USB vs. CD
<OerHeks> nee, geen sticker, dat maakt cd instabiel :(
<OerHeks> en de ellende als die losraakt door de warmte, brrrrrrr
<JanC> zet je eigen CD-programma op?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, daarom zie je unity ook niet op bepaalde pc's die wel unity kunnen draaien :-)
<OerHeks> als dat de keus is, dan schaf ik morgen op me verjaardag een HP printerke aan met cd tray
<JanC> ik bedoel, verkoop CDs en laat ze dan persen?
<hansw> OerHeks, je bent ook een leeuw? niet nog 1, mijn agenda is al te druk :-)
<OerHeks> erger, Leeuw-Boogschutter, 2 x vuurteken.
<JanC> hansw: explain?  ik ken geen problemen met USB vs. Unity
<hansw> ik en mijn zoon zijn leeuw, 3 vrienden zijn leeuw
<hansw> ...
<OerHeks> usb stickjes 1 gb zijn nergens meer te krijgen
<hansw> JanC, het laat gnome 2 zien bij een boot van usb. Pas na de installatie kun je unity testen (11.04 overigens)
<JanC> hansw: en is dat met de CD anders dan?
<hansw> JanC, geen idee, nooit kunnen testen
<JanC> op dezelfde hardware?
<JanC> hansw: kan bets zijn dat updates Unity wel mogelijk maken hé
<hansw> JanC, maar als straks gnome2 niet meer werkt kan dat dus problemen opleveren
<OerHeks> gnome3 / ubuntu 11.10 Alfa werkt wel OOTB
<JanC> 11.10 zal gnome 3 gebruiken vziw, dus who cares about gnome 2? :P
<hansw> JanC, iemand met een oude pc die dat ook niet goed kan draaien
<JanC> eh
<hansw> en die gooi ik dan wel over naar debian
<OerHeks> KDE is ook niet verkeerd
<JanC> gnome 3 vraagt evenveel resources als gnome 2, dus wat is het probleem?
<hansw> kde lijkt op windows, dat is altijd fout :-)
<OerHeks> jammer, ik heb veel plezier van KDE
<hansw> JanC, nou, gnome 3 kon wel booten bij mij, van usb, maar bij mijn zoon niet
<hansw> zijn pc is wat ouder
<hansw> dus grafisch ook niet zo goed
<JanC> hansw: wat bedoel je met "gnome 3"?
<hansw> en dus gebruikt hij nu debian
<hansw> de gnome-shell
<JanC> dat is niet "gnome 3"
<hansw> dat kan, maar is dat niet de nieuwe gnome interface?
<JanC> unity in 11.10 zal gewoon op gnome 3 draaien, net als de gnome-panel fallback
<JanC> net zoals in Fedora en zo gnome-shell & gnome-panel op gnome 3 draaien
<hansw> we zullen zien, mijn zoon niet meer, die is over op debian
<hansw> squeeze met gnome 2
<hansw> en gezien de snelheid overweeg ik dat ook
<JanC> het verschil tussen een recente gnome 2 & gnome 3 is echt behoorlijk minimaal
<JanC> als je dezelfde shell gebruikt
<hansw> tja, ik moet nog zien of dit echt gaat werken
<OerHeks> KDE wil ook over op wayland ..
<hansw> ubuntu was een oplossing voor een paar jaar maar ik vermoed dat ze een paar jaar lang problemen krijgen
<JanC> hansw: het verschil tussen GNOME 3 en de laatste GNOME 2 is niet echt significant groter dan het verschil tussen de laatste en de voorlaatste GNOME 2  ;)
<JanC> vergelijk met linux 3 vs de laatste linux 2.xxxx
<hansw> JanC, ik zal er voor de gein nog wel eens een usb induwen
<JanC> of de recente Firefox versienummers
<hansw> maar het boot vermoedelijk niet live met unity
<JanC> oude hardware heeft eigenlijk een grotere kans om te booten met unity :P
<JanC> (als die niet antiek is)
<hansw> JanC, wat hebben ze de afgelopen 6 maanden gedaan dan?
<JanC> gedaan waaraan?
<hansw> zelfs mijn eee 1501U wilde niet unity laten zijn bij een usb boot, wel bij een boot vanaf hd
<JanC> eh
<JanC> mijn EEE 900 werkt fijn met Unity  :P
<JanC> QED
<hansw> ik had gewoon een fallback naar gnome 2 met een usb boot
<JanC> EEE 900 = Celeron @ 900 MHz + i915 IGP of zo
<hansw> JanC, i do not give a fuck, het werkte hier niet, die gok van de installatie ga ik niet nog een keer nemen
<JanC> is een nettop?
<hansw> eee 1501U, dus gewoon een klein kastje, geen netbook
<JanC> met nvidia ION GPU
<JanC> dus recente hardware
<hansw> jups
<JanC> vandaar: QED
<JanC> waarschijnlijk heb je recente nvidia closed source driver nodig
<JanC> (nvidia is natuurlijk ook niet handig als je 3D OOTB wil)
<hansw> die dus niet op de live cd zit om licentie problemen te voorkomen. daardoor zien mensen het niet booten en hebben ze dus zoiets van "wtf, dat hoef ik niet"
<JanC> hopelijk heeft 11.10 een werkende nouveau OpenGL driver
<JanC> hansw: blame nvidia  ;)
<hansw> ach, en anders verliezen ze gewoon overstappers :-)
<hansw> JanC, nee, die verkopen niet alleen voor ubuntu :-)
<JanC> hansw: of overstappers kopen geen nvidia meer...
<hansw> bullshit
<JanC> het werkt in 2 richtingen
<JanC> hansw: ik koop geen nvidia meer  ;)
<JanC> en ik ben de enige niet
<OerHeks> is dit wayland en gnome 3 overstap gedoe niet op meer distro's een issue ?
<hansw> jij bent geen kopen, je bent een nerd JanC  :-)
<JanC> OerHeks: wayland is science fiction  :P
 * hansw koopt ook niets, /me krijgt
<JanC> hansw: ik bepaal soms wel mee wat een hoop andere mensen rond me kopen ook  ;)
<OerHeks> ik ben nu weer in mijn arme periode beland :(
<OerHeks> gelukkig heb ik een recente nieuwe pc, waar nooit ms zooi op heeft gestaan.
<hansw> ik ben altijd arm, daarom krijg ik het ook
<OerHeks> eens zien morgen, hoe groot de buit is :P
<hansw> OerHeks, wel je onkosten aftrekken :-)
<OerHeks> ja kosten gaan voor den baat uit.
<hansw> ik speelde ongeveer quitte denk ik
<OerHeks> ik verwacht weinig, dan valt het altijd mee.
<hansw> maar het was erg gezellig, dat was me belangrijker
<hansw> maatje op bezoek die ik al 30 jaar ken, vrienden uit duitsland die eerst ook in de flevopolder woonden, vandaag nog familie
<hansw> we hebben het zelfs over ubuntu gehad
 * JanC is gisteren vergeten uurloon te vermelden voor het herinstalleren van Windows op een netbook bij familie  :P
<hansw> ik weiger dat gewoon, gaan ze maar naar de winkel :-)
<hansw> ben daar echt heel makkelijk in geworden
<OerHeks> ik heb net nog 10 euro verdiend door VLC te installeren op een windows bak.
<JanC> mja, ik mocht wel dual-boot (her-)installeren ook
<JanC> ubuntu voor m'n nichtje
<hansw> OerHeks, netjes
<hansw> JanC, linux zet ik er gratis op, krijgen ze ook nog een cursus
<JanC> alleen jammer dat die Windows installerne 20-30h duurde...
<JanC> als 't niet meer was
<hansw> maar ik vertik windows te installeren
<OerHeks> windows installeren vanaf een cd met bijgeleverde zooi is een gruwel
<JanC> om de één of andere reden komen netbooks met een rescue *CD/DVD*
<OerHeks> HP
<hansw> ik wil me er ook niet over drukmaken
<hansw> gaan ze maar naar de buurjongen
<hansw> ofzo
<JanC> en blijkt als het uiteindelijk lukt om die te installeren dat die rescue zooi 1. niet automatisch kan partitioneren, 2. geen bootloader installeert, 3. geen hardware-drivers voorgeïnstalleerd heeft
<hansw> ze staan ook altijd te kijken dat de computers hier in huis geen dualboot hebben
<JanC> WTF is daar "rescue" aan voor gewone gebruikers?
<hansw> "ja maar je wil toch ook bankieren?"
<hansw> ja en? dat kan er prima mee
<JanC> bankieren werkt hier alleszins probleemloos in Ubuntu  ;)
<JanC> is gewoon webinterface toch?
<hansw> onder linux werkt het zonder problemen ja, heeft niets met ubuntu te maken
<hansw> gewoon een kwestie van een normale webinterface zonder .net geneuzel
<JanC> hansw: sommige banken hier zijn wel lastig voor zakelijk bankieren IIRC
<hansw> zowel in .de als bij de .nl bank werkt het :-)
<hansw> JanC, geen ervaring mee
<JanC> zeker als je koppeling met boekhouding wil
<hansw> alleen persoonlijke rekeningen, kan me bijna niet voorstellen dat dat veel anders werkt, exact enzo kan vast ook csv importeren
<JanC> hansw: maar de bank vaak niet
<JanC> "Isabel" heeft hier een soort semi-monopolie
<JanC> iets wat ze je opdringen vanwege de veiligheid
<JanC> daarom dat je (vroeger) 30 poorten op je firewall/router moest openzetten/forwardeb om dat werkzaam te krijgen...  ;)
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> (tegenwoordig tunnelen ze die 30 poorten IIRC, maar eh...)
<hansw> ik zit op projecten waar de grote automatiseerders van nederland het inloggen op een account verbieden maar wel scripts toestaan die oracle rechtstreeks raadplegen en naar buiten laten mailen :-)
 * hansw lacht zich helemaal krom
<JanC> hansw: scripts met toegang tot alle databases
<JanC> ?
<hansw> rcp tussen twee accounts mag niet, gebruik maar ftp
<hansw> sorry? je wil wachtwoorden plain over het netwerk gooien?
<JanC> ...
<hansw> JanC, ja
<hansw> JanC, je weet hoe oracle werkt? je weet hoe clients connecten?
<hansw> gewoon plain tcp met een user en wachtwoord
<hansw> geen ssl ;-)
<hansw> kan wel trouwens
<JanC> hansw: ik gebruik geen Oracle, en hoe dan ook kan je altijd zelf stunnel toevoegen of zo
 * JanC heeft geen enkele opleiding qua security, maar vindt security analyseren relatief simpel, dus begrijpt niet waarom mensen met een universitair diploma daar geen jota van snappen...
<hansw> JanC, ze leren het niet, en zijn te dom om er iets van te snappen
<hansw> excuses aan alle alumni voor jullie toekomstige werkomgeving
<OerHeks> naast zeus is er nu nog een gruwelijk malwarepakket, SPyEye :(
<hansw> doe eens een scan op dns verkeer in een groot bedrijf, dan weet je waarom ze malware binnenkrijgen
<JanC> *grrr*, nautilus crasht hier weer de hele tijd  :-(
<hansw> ze zoeken contact met ubuntu-one? :-)
<JanC> nah
<OerHeks> die bug/feature is toch gefixed ?
<hansw> ze hebben aangegeven dat ze het gaan fixen
<JanC> in ubuntu 10.10 waren er een aantal bug in gvfs en zo
<hansw> of het gefixt is weet ik niet
<JanC> in 11.04 geen last meer van gehad, tot vandaag...  :-(
<hansw> er was vandaag alleen een flash update zover ik weer
<JanC> nautilus herstart ik niet dagelijks uiteraard
<OerHeks> deze week, idd
<hansw> JanC, ik zet mijn ipad zelfs uit snachts :-)
<hansw> meestal
<JanC> dit is een werkmachine, geen random surfspeelgoed  :P
<hansw> ik werk op mijn werk, niet thuis :-)
<JanC> argh, opnieuw...  :-(
<hansw> en zelfs de ipad is voor het werk
<hansw> docs naar pdf uploaden en dan in ibooks gebruiken
<JanC> een simpele copy die nautilus laat crashen als die gedaan is...
<hansw> klinkt goed
<JanC> (gelukkig pas nadat die klaar is)
<JanC> maar blijft wel erg irritant
<hansw> hier overings niet
<JanC> hansw: context kan uiteraard relevant zijn, maar het is het soort bugs dat je niet wil hebben  :-(
<hansw> daar heb je unit testing tools voor
<JanC> als je weet waarom die crasht...
<hansw> dat weet je dan meestal van te voren
<JanC> hansw: unit tests voor race conditions e.d. zijn nogal lastig te maken  :P
<hansw> dat klopt, ik schreef ook meestal :-)
<hansw> althans, dat dacht ik er bij
<JanC> ik vraag me af of het probleem was dat één van die bestanden geopend was op het moment dat ik ze verplaatste naar een andere disk...
<JanC> (maar indien zo is dat een serieuze bug)
<OerHeks> heeft nautilus die file mee gekopieerd ?
<hansw> pine had jaren geleden een soortgelijke bug
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is vaak een eigenschap van een filemanager, schrijf een bestand ergens neer en doe een mv naar het bestand dat je wil schrijven
<JanC> OerHeks: jawel, en de unix/posix file APIs hebben er ook geen probleem mee als je een geopend bestand "unlinked" normaal
<OerHeks> oke
<JanC> (dus "delete" van een geopend bestand mag geen enkel probleem zijn op unix/linux)
<hansw> dan komt er een foutmelding ;-0
<JanC> nee
<hansw> jawel
<JanC> nee
<hansw> file is in use (E-nogwat
<JanC> nee
<hansw> tenzij het proces het bestand niet locked, dan moet je dat proces de schuld geven
<JanC> dat bestand blijft gewoon naamloos op de disk tot alle gebruikers het sluiten
<JanC> waarom zou nautilus het locken voor een simpele copy?
<hansw> alleen als het een bestand zal overschrijven, niet een copy naar een nieuwe locatie
<JanC> verplaatsen naar nieuwe locatie = copy + remove
<hansw> een ander proces heeft het orginele bestand nog open?
<JanC> en die "remove" unlinked gewoon de directory entry van de inode
<JanC> en zodra die inode niet meer in gebruik is wordt die & het bestand ook verwijdert
<JanC> dat mag allemaal geen crashes veroorzaken...  ;)
<JanC> hansw: het originele bestand was dus geopend idd.
<JanC> maar unix/linux/posix is geen Windows  :P
<hansw> kan zijn dat ze het vergeten te sluiten na de cp actie
<hansw> in nautilus dus
<JanC> hansw: dat zou wel een heel erge bug zijn, en verklaart de crash ook niet  ;)
<hansw> een vage plugin zonder controle?
<JanC> eh
<JanC> kopiëren zit standaard in nautilus toch?  ☺
<hansw> dat mag ik wel hopen ja
<JanC> en hoe dan ook, dat mag geen crash veroorzaken...
<hansw> het doet het echter wel, wellicht iets vaags als een oude api die men gebruikt
<JanC> toch niet meteen (leaks kunnen uiteraard crashes veroorzaken als resources opraken)
<hansw> zoiets
<JanC> ik verwacht eerlijk gezegd eerder dat de crash iets met een race condition te maken heeft
<hansw> die je dan triggered vanuit een cp actie?
<hansw> cool
<JanC> zoals ongeveer 99% van alle crashes in GUI apps, lijkt het wel  ;)
<JanC> hansw: copy in de GUI hé
<hansw> ja
<hansw> gui is brak idd
<JanC> GUI is niet brak als je weet wat je doet  ;)
<hansw> *g*
<JanC> en de bug kan evengoed in GVFS (of plugin daarvan) zitten
<JanC> wat niet GUI per sé is
<hansw> gooi er een debugger overheen :-)
 * hansw gaat slapen, 1 voor 12
<hansw> mzzl
<JanC> probleem is dat dat soort dingen vaak archie-traag draait onder een debugger  :-(
<JanC> plus, dat soort bugs zijn vaak ook heisenbugs natuurlijk
<JanC> (ze treden alleen op als je geen debugger gebruikt)
<JanC> en het heeft dus niks met nog-geopend bestand te maken, lijkt me
<JanC> bah, dat maakt het nog minder oplosbaar
<JanC> m'n huidige gok: de map die je verplaatst is opengeklapt in Nautilus...
<JanC> of althans, dat is één factor...
<JanC> maar dat was geen probleem deze morgen...
<OerHeks> was de file die je open had, met 1 byte veranderd ?
<OerHeks> 1 spatie o.i.d. ?
<JanC> OerHeks: nee (maar dat zou allemaal niet mogen uitmaken ;) )
<JanC> die file was read-only open
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-06
<cooleditpro> hallo
<trijntje> nieuw record voor cooleditpro
<Dropje_> Ubuntu start niet op help !
<nagataka> probeer windows! :P
<Dropje_> Heb ik al
<Dropje_> Maar ik probeer Ubuntu graag :D
<nagataka> krijg je foutmeldingen ofzo?
<Dropje_> Nee als ik Ubuntu installeer en klaar is start hij niet ik krijg niet eens een keuze menu
<trijntje> hey Dropje_, heb je gisteren opnieuw geinstalleerd op de lege ruimte?
<Dropje_> Jep
<Dropje_> Het heeft niets geholpen.
<Dropje_> Ik snap het niet hij geeft niet bij het opstarten een optie voor Ubuntu te kiezen.
<trijntje> blijkbaar is het installeren van de bootloader foutgegaan
<trijntje> ff opzoeken hoe je dat kan corrigeren (vanaf de live cd moet dat)
<Dropje_> Oke
<Dropje_> Ik heb Ubuntu wel eens geinstalleerd toen had ik de keus of ik kon kiezen voor Windows 7 of voor Ubuntu
<nagataka> sudo  update-grub? :)
<trijntje> Dropje_: ja, dat hoort ook te kunnen, maar er is dus iets fout gegaan tijdens de installatie
<trijntje> kan je hier weer een screenshot van gparted plaatsen met hoe je partities er nu uitzien?http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Dropje_> Kom het misschien omdat ik EasyBCD ingestalleerd heb staan ? die regelt de bootvolgorde van Windows versies andere Linux versies (geen Ubuntu) ?
<Dropje_> Oke
<trijntje> hmm, ik ken dat programma niet. Kan je vanuit windows instellen dat easybcd ubuntu boot?
<Dropje_> Ik heb het wel geprobeerd maar er staat geen Ubuntu in de lijst
<trijntje> http://neosmart.net/gallery/photo/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/Add+Entry+Linux,+VHD/o/
<nagataka> lol.. ik zat precies dezelfde screenshot te bekijken xD
<trijntje> maargoed, als je al een bootloader geinstalleerd hebt zal je in de documentatie daarvan uti moeten zoeken hoe je ubuntu toe kunt voegen. Of je kunt easybcd verwijderen en grub installeren, maar ik weet niet wat er dan allemaal niet meer werkt mbt windows
<Dropje_> EasyBCD kan je gewoon verwijderen zonder dat Windows 7 het niet meer doet.
<Dropje_> Maar is GRUB Ubuntu dan ?
<trijntje> nouja, grub2 is de bootloader van ubuntu. easybsd is ook een bootloader
<trijntje> maar ik weet niet precies wat je moet kiezen in easybcd om ubuntu toe te voegen
<Dropje_> Aha
<Dropje_> Ik wel
<trijntje> bij grub kan je gewoon 'update-grub' uitvoeren en dan herkent i windows, linux, externe schijven etc
<Dropje_> Ik heb hier Toevoegen -> Grub (Legacy)
<Dropje_> \En GRUB 2
<trijntje> grub2 moet je hebben
<Dropje_> Wubi, FreeBSD en Lilo/Elilo
<Dropje_> Dat valt allemaal onder Linux
<Dropje_> Oke
<Dropje_> Ik ga dat maar eens proberen ik verwijder eerst Ubuntu en dan een herinstallatie.
<trijntje> denk niet dat dat nodig is, ubuntu is waarschijnlijk goed geinstalleerd
<trijntje> je pc weet alleen niet hoe die ubuntu moet starten ;)
<Dropje_> Ik heb Ubuntu gisteren verwijderd want ik heb per ongeluk 10.04 geinstalleerd ipv 12.04
<Dropje_> Dan ga ik het mooie Ubuntu weer gebruiken ...
<trijntje> ah ok, dan kan een nieuwe installatie weinig kwaad
<Dropje_> Ik heb op mijn andere pc een hele oude uit 2002 toen was XP net uit heb ik Ubuntu voor geinstalleerd loopt nog steeds erg goed.
<natas> hallo, zit ik hier goed voor hulpvragen?
<nagataka> jahoor natas :)
<Dropje_> Inderdaad Natas
<natas> oh fijn :)
<natas> ik zou graag wille weten of ik ook een hotmail account kan invoeren in mozilla thunderbird en zo ja hoe dat dan moet.
<Dropje_> Oe die weet ik
<Dropje_> Ik gebruik op dit moment toevallig Thunderbird
<natas> :D
<Dropje_> In Thunderbird ga je naar Bewerken > Accountinstellingen
<Dropje_> In het Accountinstellingenvenster klik je op Account toevoegen
<Dropje_> In de Wizard klik je op Nieuw account aanmaken subvenster kies Emailaccount en klik op Volgende
<natas> ok ga ik doen
<Dropje_> In het Indentiteit subvenster typ je je naam in + je email adres dus (voorbeeld@hotmail.com of .nl of msn.nl of com
<Dropje_> Geen idee wat je hebt
<natas> live.nl
<Dropje_> Owja die was ik vergeten
<natas> :P
<Dropje_> dan doe je (voorbeeld@live.nl
<Dropje_> In het Serverinformatie subvenster klik op POP3 vul bij Inkomende server: pop3.live.com Vink de optie Globaal Postvak IN gebruiken.
<natas> wow het is gelukt. de vorige keer was ik er zo lang mee aan het klungelen. nu is ie binnen no time mijn emails binnen aan het halen.
<Dropje_> Nu de Uitgaande emails: Vul bij Uitgaande emails: SMTP.live.com in anders kun je geen emails versturen
<Dropje_> Das mooi
<natas> oh hihihi ik dacht dat ik er al was :p
<Dropje_> Maar we zijn nog niet klaar
<Dropje_> Haha :D
<natas> hij is nog bezig met mails binnen halen
<Dropje_> In het Gebruikersnamen subvenster vul zowel bij ‘Inkomende gebruikersnaam:’ als bij ‘Uitgaande gebruikersnaam:’ je Hotmailaccount in (weer met domeinnaam) en klik op de Volgende button.
<natas> kan ik dat nu a gaan doen met uitgaande mail?
<Dropje_> Jep
<natas> ok
<Dropje_> en dan nog In het Accountnaam subvenster accepteer de standaard ingevulde ‘Accountnaam:’ en klik op de Volgende button.
<Dropje_> Klik op de Voltooien button.
<Dropje_> Terug in het Accountinstellingen venster klik in het linker subvenster op je Hotmailaccount. Hier hoef je niets te doen.
<natas> ok even een momentje hoor ik ben nu even aan het zoeken wat ik vanaf hier moet doen.
<Dropje_> Als ik te snel ga moet je het zeggen
<Dropje_> Ow :D
<natas> dat vierkante venster wat ik in het begin had is weg nu :(
<Dropje_> Ow :D
<Dropje_> Jij bedoelt het account toevoegen venster?
<Dropje_> Och god maandag de 1e maandag van de maandf
<Dropje_> Vlug onder de tafel :D
<natas> hahahaha jah idd.
<natas> ok ik ben waar je zei dat ik moet zijn maar alles staat al ingevuld.
<nagataka> haha
<natas> kan ik dat gewoon zo laten?
<Dropje_> Ja
<natas> ok
<Dropje_> Email ingevuld wachtwoord enzevoorts
<natas> yup
<Dropje_> Mooi
<Dropje_> Klik op volgende
<Dropje_> Heb je pop3.live.com ingevuld en smtp.live.com bij uitgaande server ingevuld ?
<natas> het stond al ingevuld
<Dropje_> oek
<Dropje_> oke
<natas> het werkt al :D ik heb net een testmail verzonden en die is binnen gekomen :D
<Dropje_> Oke
<Dropje_> Dat is mooi
<Dropje_> En mocht het toch weer niet gaan werken dan kan je gewoon terugkomen er staan hier zat mensen om je te helpen...
<natas> dank je wel.
<Dropje_> Geen dank
<natas> hihihi ik ken de weg hier naartoe gelukkig dus mocht er iets zijn kom ik jullie weer even om hulp vragen.
<natas> fijne dag allemaal :D
<Dropje_> Oke hetzelfde Natas
<natas> dank je wel dropje.
<natas> doei doei
<Dropje_> Dag Natas
<Dropje_> Kijk zo blijf je klanten behouden :D
<nagataka> goed bezug! :P
<Dropje_> Zo nu ga ik weer eens even met mijn eigen Ubuntu verder ...
<nagataka> Haaa meneer die in dezelfde stad als mij woont :D
<Dropje_> Waar woon je dan Nagataka?
<nagataka> Doetinchem de gekstuh!! :P
<Dropje_> Whahahaaaa
<Dropje_> Ik woon niet in Doetinchem ;-)
<nagataka> Thomas_de_Graaff, wel :P
<Dropje_> Jij ook
<Dropje_> Ik woon er wel vlakbij !
<nagataka> ooohja? xD
<Dropje_> Jahaaaaa!
<nagataka> waar kom je vandaan? xD
<Dropje_> Ik woon in Eerbeek
<nagataka> aaah oke dan =]
<Dropje_> Tenminste daar ben ik geboren
<nagataka> oohja... dit is ubuntu chat.. niet offtopic.. my bad :)
<Dropje_> LOL
<trijntje> zo, de was is extra fris dankzij zomerse hoosbui ;)
<harrieklomp> is hier iemand met GPS ervaring in 12.04?
<harrieklomp> zoals de Garmin Communicator Plugin for Linux
<harrieklomp> in 10.04 had ik het wel voor elkaar maar in 12.04 wil het nog niet vlotten
<nagataka> garmin-forerunner-tools - retrieve data from Garmin Forerunner/Edge GPS devices
<harrieklomp> die staat er al in
<harrieklomp> BRB
<pmjdebruijn> plugin?
<pmjdebruijn> plugin voor wat?
<harrieklomp> laatste regel hoorde hier niet thuis -(
<harrieklomp> maar er zou ook een garmin plugin voor firefox zijn
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> wat moet je met GPS data in firefox?
 * pmjdebruijn snapt niet hoe dat zinnig is
<pmjdebruijn> harrieklomp: een beetje meer uitleg schept misschien wat helderheid
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb er zelf verder geen ervaring mee
<pmjdebruijn> maar met meer info kan misschien iemand anders je wel verder helpne
<harrieklomp> Je hebt gelijk. Via een plug-n in firefox kon je via de site van Garmin live de software updaten van je GPS apparaat. In dit geval een Oregon 450.
<Dropje_> Daar ben ik weer
<harrieklomp> dit werkte voor mij in 10.04 prima maar nu in 12.04 werkt het dus niet
<harrieklomp> Overigens ziet de laptop deze GPS wel als massaopslag
<pmjdebruijn> harrieklomp: veel bedrijven die linux "ondersteunen", doen dit vrij slecht met betrekking tot onderhoud enzo
<pmjdebruijn> :(
<harrieklomp> Er is wel software voor (natuurlijk) windows en ook MAC maar ondersteuning voor linux is ver te zoeken :(
<harrieklomp> Daarom was ik blij met die plug-in
<harrieklomp> In dit geval gaat het eigenlijk meer om firefox onder linux
<Dropje_> Ik heb een vraag: Ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd staan maar ik kan het niet opstarten het wordt niet in de bootlijst weergegeven met easybcd heb ik het ook al geprobeerd maar die zegt dat het dan een primaire partitie moet zijn.
<trijntje> als je easybcd nergens voor gebruikt kan je gewoon grub er overheen installeren, dan werken ubuntu en windows ook
<trijntje> tenzij je easybcd specifiek nodig hebt om windows te booten, mar dat weet ik niet
<Dropje_> nee heb ik niet nodig om windows specifiek te booten
<Dropje_> Is grub voor Windows?
<trijntje> Dropje_: grub kan zowel ubuntu als windows booten, maar ik weet niet wat easybcd in de war heeft gemaakt. Ik denk dat je het beste op hun forum/irc om hulp kunt vragen
<trijntje> Anders zit je dalijk zonder windows of ubuntu
<Dropje_> EasyBCD kan je alleen dingen mee laten booten bijvoorbeeld XP Ubuntu moet dit uit zichzelf doen ...
<JorisRietveld> hi
<trijntje> hoi JorisRietveld
<JorisRietveld> hallo
<nagataka> Hi
<JorisRietveld> ik vroeg me af of ik een linux server kon maken van mijn IBM RS/6000, heeft een van jullie een idee of dat kan?
<nagataka> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS/6000 volgens wiki kan het :)
<JorisRietveld> Mooi, en heb je ook enig idee hoe? :)
<nagataka> dat helaas niet :)
<JorisRietveld> verdikkie
<trijntje> usb stick er in en gaan?
<JorisRietveld> zitten geen usb poorten op, wel een disc drive
<trijntje> cd?
<JorisRietveld> ja
<trijntje> live cd branden en daar vanaf booten
<JorisRietveld> ok, helaas heb ik geen beeldscherm, en werk ik vanaf een terminal. Zijn er dan nog opties?
<trijntje> hmm, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee, installatie zonder scherm
<trijntje> als je audio heb zou je de 'blinde' installatie kunnen proberen, geen idee hoe lastig dat is
<trijntje> dan leest de pc alle opties voor :P
<JorisRietveld> dat is inderdaad nog een idee, als ik 'm nu opstart, hoor ik wel een ''boot-geluid'' dus dat zou misschien kunnen
<trijntje> het moet kunnen, je bent vast niet de eerste die linux op een server zonder beeldscherm installeert :P
<JorisRietveld> haha, lijkt mij ook, ik ga wel even zoeken
<nagataka> JorisRietveld, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<Chris____> Miss. is er hier iemand die mij zou kunnen helpen met een probleem in ubuntu. Ik kan helaas niet meer inloggen op mijn systeem (ernstige fouten op de schijf) maar het lijkt het ook op dat mijn homefolder geencrypted is :)
<JorisRietveld> nagataka, dank je wel ik zal er even naar kijken
<trijntje> Chris____: heb je tijdens het installeren 'persoonlijke map versleutelen' aangevinkt? Als dat zo is is de persoonlijke map versleuteld
<Chris____> Ik kan het me niet meer herrinneren... kan het dus niet uitsluiten. Wat ik wel weet, is dat ik de afgl. tijd al een aantal keer "fouten" kreeg bij het opstarten. Echter, deze wist hij elke keer te herstellen. Tot ik nu dus mijn ubuntu niet meer opgestart krijg. Hierop heb ik met een live cd geprobeerd om alles te kopieren, en kwam ik er dus niet in omdat hij geencrypt zou zijn
<Chris____> ik heb ff in mijn mail gezocht, want ik kon me niet voorstellen dat ik wachtwoorden als deze nergens registeer, ik heb een key gevonden (33 tekens??) zouden er toch eerder 32 moeten zijn lijkt mij. maar miss. kom ik hier verder mee
<trijntje> Chris____: om te beginen zou ik de versleutelde bestanden kopieren, voodat de harddisk helemaal uitvalt
<JorisRietveld> nagataka, trijntje, is SSH een optie?
<nagataka> dan zul je eerst een werkende linux versie moeten hebben draaien lijkt me
<Chris____> met ddresque o.i.d.?
<JorisRietveld> hmm ok
<trijntje> Chris____: dat kan, als je een image van de gehele schijf wilt maken
<trijntje> anders kan je ook eerst proberen de versleutelde home map te kopieren, das minder ruimte
<Chris____> ok, maar waarsch. als ik alles gekopieerd heb naar een ext. schijf, is alles daar nog net zo hard geencrypt
<trijntje> tuurlijk, maar dan staat het in ieder geval op een werkende HD zodat je er later nog bij kan. Daarna kan je wel kijken hoe je het kan ontsleutelen
<Chris____> idd ok... zal ff kijken
<nagataka> Chris____, heb je hier wat aan; http://hype-free.blogspot.nl/2011/04/recovering-encrypted-home-directory.html
<Chris____> nagataka, ga ik proberen had deze nog niet gevonden
<Chris____> nagataka, bij stap 4 -> The next step is to recovery your "mount password" , hij vraagt bij mij dan om de Passphrase. Wanneer ik de key invul die ik in mijn mail heb opgeschreven geeft hij aan dat deze fout is
<Chris____> Ik denk zelf ook niet dat de key klopt, aangezien deze 33 tekens lang is (en volgens mij 32 tekens lang moet zijn) hoe het mogelijk is dat ik deze key heb opgeschreven in de mail weet ik niet. Ik heb al geprobeerd om het eerste of om het laatste cijfer er af te laten maar dit werkt helaas niet
<inktvis75> hi all
<StefandeVries> Hallo inktvis75.
<inktvis75> hi StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Zeg 't eens.
<inktvis75> bagger weer buiten
<StefandeVries> Oh. #ubuntu-nl-offtopic in dat geval. :P
<inktvis75> lol
<inktvis75> ondertussen bezig puppet module om te werken zodat ie t ook goed in ubuntu doet
<inktvis75> puppetlabs zou moeten eisen dat modules per definitie de gangbare distro's ondersteunen
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: ik denk niet dat dan nog iemand wat contribute
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: why
<pmjdebruijn> wat is daar niet voor de hand liggend aan
<pmjdebruijn> "zorgen dat het op alle gangbare distro's werk" is nogal wat werk
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: ik weet niet of je beetje bekend bent met puppet, maar t is voor 99% vd modules 5 min werk om het zover te krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> niet als je niet met $ANDERE_DISTRO bekend bent
<pmjdebruijn> en dan nog testen, moet je een VMtje bouwen etc
<pmjdebruijn> denk dat "tested with" markering zinvoller is
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: tuurlijk je moet dat testen, maar toch
<pmjdebruijn> gaat toch niet gebeuren als mensen geen belang bij $ANDERE_DISTRO hebben
<pmjdebruijn> zijn sowieso maar weinig mensen die serieuze in-depth kennis van meerdere distro's hebben, alhoewel dat niet in alle gevallen nodig zal zijn
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: meestal is t een kwestie van apt of rpm ..
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: want de config files zijn meestal wel identiek ... en hiera helpt natuurlijk ook om een test setup te maken
<pmjdebruijn> ik bedoel ook m.b.t. tot paden, etc
<pmjdebruijn> die zeker niet overal hetzelfde zijn
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: voor de meeste services valt dat wel mee en bovendien is dat een kwestie van goed werken met variabelen toch
<pmjdebruijn> ik zeg niet dat het niet kan
<pmjdebruijn> ik zeg dat het niet realistic is om te verwachten :)
<pmjdebruijn> zijn twee heel andere dingen
<inktvis75> :)
<tessa> hallo
<tessa> is eriemand aanwezig die ervaring heeft met zorin?
<StefandeVries> Hallo tessa.
<StefandeVries> Nou, misschien wel, maar dit kanaal is eigenlijk alleen voor hulp met Ubuntu.
<tessa> hoi Stefan
<tessa> oh
<tessa> enig idee waar ik hulp kan krijgen voor zorin?
<StefandeVries> Er bestaat een kanaal #zorinos. Met /join #zorinos kom je daar terecht.
<tessa> kan dat via hier?
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor. :)
<tessa> ok dank je wel
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<tessa> ik ga even daar kijken dan
<tessa> :)
<tessa> dag
<StefandeVries> Succes!
<StefandeVries> En misschien tot later. :)
<tessa> dank je wel
<tessa> hey ik zie jouw naam ook bij zorinos
<tessa> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik keek even of dat kanaal bestond. :P
<tessa> oh hihihi
<StefandeVries> tessa: waarschijnlijk zijn ze daar aan het slapen.
<tessa> :( ik denk het
<StefandeVries> De belangrijkste ontwikkelaars en gebruikers wonen in de Verenigde Staten, namelijk.
<tessa> ai dat is nogal een tijdverschil
<tessa> dan spreken ze zeker ook geen nederlands in dat kanaal ? :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik denk alleen Engels.
<tessa> hihi ok dan
<tessa> mag ik mijn vraag dan aan jou stellen? misschien dat je toevallig het antwoord weet?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu, veel succes, en als je je registreert op ons forum kan je in het gedeelte Andere Distributies misschien je vraag stellen. http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<StefandeVries> Zeker, vraag maar. :)
<tessa> ok thnx
<StefandeVries> Ik blijf nog wel even, wat wil je vragen?
<tessa> ok het zit zo, ik heb ubuntu op mijn laptop geinstalleerd maar ik vind dat met sommige dingen nog best moeilijk te begrijpen.
<tessa> nu heb ik dus gelezen dat zorin meer op windows lijkt  en dat wil ik dus installeren alleen ik krijg het niet goed op schijf gebrand.
<StefandeVries> Met welk programma brand je het?
<tessa> heb allles geprobeerd wat ik kon bedenken maar ik denk dus dat het misschien geen goede iso is
<tessa> hoe kan ik hier achter komen
<StefandeVries> De meestvoorkomende en -werkende combi die ik tegenkom is branden met het programma xfburn op lage snelheid.
<StefandeVries> Uhm, dat kan ik nu zo gauw niet meer uitleggen, ben ik bang.
<StefandeVries> Ben je er morgen ook?
<tessa> heb ik gedaan zowel op ubuntu als op windows :(
<StefandeVries> Hmm. :(
<tessa> ik kan morgen wel online komen
<StefandeVries> Dat is goed.
<StefandeVries> Als je een uurtje eerder kunt, bijvoorbeeld, dan zijn er ook meer mensen nog hier. :)
<tessa> zal alleen wel pas in de avond uren zijn denk ik
<tessa> ok ik ga mijn best doen. )
<tessa> :)
<StefandeVries> Dat is alles wat ik kan vragen. :)
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
<tessa> tot later
<tessa> fijne avond
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-07
<Ed_> Beste mensen, als ik het goed begrijp kan ik hier een kleine beginners vraag stellen?
<Ed_> Ik probeer ubuntu te installeren, echter wil de bootloader niet laden. Hij blijft op het 'bios' begin scherm staan. Heeft iemand een tip?
<trijntje> Ed_: hoe probeer je op te starten? vanaf een cd?
<Ed_> Ja!
<trijntje> hoe heb je die cd gemaakt?
<Ed_> Ik heb die gemaakt vanuit een ISO bestand, gedownload op de site van ubuntu. Ik heb niet de iso gekopieerd, maar de bestanden die er in zitten. Met behulp van cd express xp. De cd gefinaliseerd.
<Ed_> Daarbij komt dat de cd wel enthousiast begint te draaien en het hd-lampje knippert ook wild in het begin...maar na een paar minuten stopt het knipperen. de cd blijft draaien
<trijntje> Ed_: heb je een link naar de stappen die je hebt gevolgd om de cd te maken?
<Ed_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden   En dan het kopje onder windows, met behulp van infra-recorder (Die heb ik geprobeerd voor opensuse, maar dat ging ook niet goed)
<trijntje> heb je de iso recorder geprobeerd? Je kan niet zomaar die bestanden naar de cd kopieren, dat werkt niet
<trijntje> je kan overigens ook een usb stick gebruiken als je wilt
<Ed_> ja, ik ga nu m.b.v. van WUBI een installatie naast windows maken. Vervolgens een USB-stick gereedmaken voor installatie in ubuntu dus. En weer proberen
<trijntje> Ed_: waarom ga je een wubi installatie maken?
<trijntje> Ed_: je kunt gewoon vanuit windows een werkende usb stick maken, met het programma unetbootin
<tessa_> hallo
<trijntje> hoi tessa_
<tessa_> hoi trijntje
<tessa_> kan jij mij misschien vertellen wat het kanaal voor zorin ook weer was?
<StefandeVries> #zorinos
<tessa_> ha stefan dank je wel
<tessa_> het is trouwens gelukt met het branden en installeren van zorin :D
<StefandeVries> Netjes. :D
<tessa_> ben er wel tot 3 uur vannacht mee bezig geweest maar hij draait nu eindelijk
<StefandeVries> Wat was er nou mis?
<tessa_> geen idee ik heb precies hetzelfde weer gedaan wat ik daarvoor ook deed alleen heb een andere disc gepakt en toen deed ie het prima.
<tessa_> misschien was de dvd die ik gebruikte niet meer goed :O
<StefandeVries> Dat zou kunnem
<StefandeVries> n.
<tessa_> ik ben nu alleen aan het puzzelen hoe ik het menu in het nl krijg. dat engels is niks voor mij hihihi
<trijntje> ja, de vertalingen van zorin zijn slecht, geen idee waarom ze niet gewoon die van ubuntu gebruiken
<tessa_> hmm dat is minder
<tessa_> heb trouwens nog een andere vraag over zorin.  zie jouw naam ook daar bij zorinos staan trijntje dus misschien weet jij het.
<trijntje> vraag maar raak ;)
<tessa_> ik heb zorin op mijn desktop geinstalleerd en hij draait  hier goed maar als ik hem op mijn laptop * naast ubuntu* installeer.............pffffff één groot drama. zo instabiel als het maar kan.
<tessa_> enig idee hoe dat kan?
<trijntje> tessa_: nee, geen idee. Misschien iets met drivers oid? Zorin is in mijn ogen wel minder stabiel dan ubutnu
<tessa__> ben ik weer. mijn pc sloeg ff helemaal vast :S
<tessa__> trijntje ben je er nog?
<trijntje> ja, ik ben er nog
<tessa__> oh gelukkig.
<tessa__> heb jij enig idee hoe het kan dat zorin op mijn oude desktop wel stabiel draait en op mijn nieuwe laptop niet?
<tessa__> en wat ik daar evt aan zou kunnen doen?
<trijntje> nee, geen idee. Misschien iets met drivers oid? Zorin is in mijn ogen wel minder stabiel dan ubuntu
<tessa__> :( dat is balen
<tessa__> misschien maar gewoon ubuntu op mijn laptop houden dan
<tessa__> toch bedankt :)
<DJFLuFFy_vs_joe> hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo DJFLuFFy_vs_joe.
<DJFLuFFy_vs_joe> is deze client alleen voor deze irc, of ben ik zo bijzient dat ik de settings niet kan vinden
<DJFLuFFy_vs_joe> ik zie het al :)
<Sailor4u> Hello newbie here, I have a question i have a hp pavilion dm1 netbook and i installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on it next to windows 7. How stable is the OS supposed to be because during the bootproces and startup process i see all kind of glitches and it already crashed  a few times and i did not do much...at all....? Any answers or should i install  a different version..or make it lighter somehow. I did understand out of ubuntu support
<Sailor4u> is also ment for netbooks is it not?
<StefandeVries> Sailor4u: I'm afraid this is a Dutch support channel. For English support you could try #ubuntu
<Sailor4u> oh shoeeee..i am dutch...most of the dutch can speak read english no? or is it not allowed?
<Sailor4u> sorry!
<pmjdebruijn> Sailor4u: nederlands kan ook gewoon toch?
<pmjdebruijn> in een -nl kanaal
 * pmjdebruijn heeft verder niks tegen engels, maar hier is het een beetje raar :)
<pmjdebruijn> Sailor4u: wat voor een soort crashes heb je gehad, heb je ubuntu al helemaal geupdate?
<pmjdebruijn> Sailor4u: welke "glitches" heb je precies
<pmjdebruijn> Sailor4u: mijn voorstel, zorg eerst dat Ubuntu helemaal up to date is
<pmjdebruijn> Sailor4u: als je dan nog problemen hebt, maar vooral screenshots (zei het met je telefoon of zo) en upload je die ergens
<pmjdebruijn> het is overigens wel zo dat je bij netbooks wat sneller wat vreemdere hardware tegenkomt
<Sailor4u> en hoe kan ik het beste updaten?
<harrieklomp> Sailor4u: Rechtsboven dat tandwieletje aanklikken dan softwarebijgewerkt aanklikken en updaten maar
<Sailor4u> ah dank je
<Sailor4u> dat werkt lekker makkelijk
<harrieklomp> Kan ook automatisch maar zo kun je zien wat er gebeurt
<Cees> De bank heeft een nieuwe website voor pincode inloggen. De oude vertrouwde manier werkt ook nog... nou mooi niet hier in firefox 15.0 (Ubuntu 12.10 Alpha)
<Cees> Gelukkig heb ik de "workaround" al gevonden: Firefox op windows :p
<pmjdebruijn> probeer het eens met een livecd van 12.04 met firefox 14
<pmjdebruijn> 15 is eigenlijk nog niet uit he
<Cees> of chromium op Ubuntu ook, maar waarom niet met de nieuwe firefox?
<pmjdebruijn> 15 is nog een beta volgens mij
<Cees> zit standaard in 12.10, die is nog alpha maar ik kon me nieuwsgierigheid niet bewingen
<Cees> dedwingen
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<Cees> afijn, bedwingen dus
<pmjdebruijn> dat krijg je wel meer experimentele zut :)
<Cees> maar ik ga het eens testen op een pc met nog 12.04, blijft mijn vraag waarom niet op mijn 12.10?
<pmjdebruijn> dat zeg ik dus net
<pmjdebruijn> firefox 15
<pmjdebruijn> die is nog niet uit
<pmjdebruijn> zal een beta met bugs zijn
<pmjdebruijn> op windows heb je namelijk waarschijnlijk ook firefox 14 (niet 15)
<Cees> ok, met firefox 14.0.1 (in Ubuntu 12.04) kan ik wel inloggen bij De bank. Voorlopig opgelost dus.
<pmjdebruijn> precies zoals ik dacht :)
<pmjdebruijn> mogelijk is het de moeite waard om ff te melden op #firefox of zo
<Cees> ja pmjdebruijn, te info de windows versie is 13.0.1 (merk ik nu)
<pmjdebruijn> right
<Cees> pmjdebruijn, sorry voor de verwarring, het is heel anders. Niet aan gedacht, Ghostery blokkeert omdat de pagina wordt getraced door Omniture (iets van Adobe Web Analytics). Kan weer inloggen.
<Cees> stomme Ghostery ook, laat ze me surfgedrag lekker bekijken bij De bank
<pmjdebruijn> haha :)
<pmjdebruijn> :D
<Cees> denk dat ik dit kan melden als een foute melding van Ghostery. Die blokkeert op de inlogpagina van De bank vanwege het script logon/generic/scripts/omniture.js. Zou ook een bank-eigen script kunnen zijn (met toevallig die naam)
<Bril> Ik heb een pc met windows en ubuntu. Ubuntu wil ik er vanaf omdat ik het op die pc niet gebruik. Partitie wissen onder windows, aan windows koppelen en klaar?
<OerHeks> Cees, die omniture is van je bank, vziw
<OerHeks> dat gaat via amerikaanse servers ook nog...
<OerHeks> Bril, snelste is windows-cd > opstart herstellen, en daarna de lege non-windows partities in windows wissen
<OerHeks> dan ben je grub ook kwijt.
<OerHeks> zonder windows cd, ubuntu cd booten, koppelpunt met fdisk wijzigen en ubuntu wissen.
<Bril> goede tip, want gaat mij er deels om dat ik me hele HD wil truecrypten omdat deze laptop wel eens op hotelkamers ligt.
<Bril> ik ga eens zoeken naar mijn windows cd
<Bril> goede tips
<Bril> iig niet iets voor nu dus, ff goed voor zitten
<OerHeks> Op zich is het zo gebeurt, booten duurt het langste :-D
<Bril> cd zoeken duurt langer in mijn kast
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-08
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ter informering,
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Aankomende vergadering staat er een besluitpunt op de agenda van de gemeenschapsraad over het aanpassen van het organisatievoorstel inzake de inkrimping van de gemeenschapsraad tot 5 leden, en het afschaffen van een aparte gemeenschapsleiding. Hierbij dient opgemerkt te worden dat het gewijzigde organisatievoorstel pas relevant is voor de volgende gemeenschapsraad. De huidige raad werkt verder volgens het huidige organisa
<Thomas_de_Graaff> tievoorstel.
<JasperCoenraats> zo, ik zoch een kanaal met  Nederlanders /Nederlandtaligen die iets van Lynuc/Ubuntu weten
<JasperCoenraats> is er iemand die me alsjeblieft kan helpen met een aantal vragen?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: vraag maar raak. Hier kunnen meerdere mensen je helpen
<JasperCoenraats> dank
<JasperCoenraats> Nou ja, het eerste wat ik me afvraag of er iets van een NL-handleiding is? Ik ben van het RTFM type
<JasperCoenraats> Verder kan ik naast Ubuntu nu ook Windows (7) gebruiken, maar die leest niet meer de D-schrijf.
<JasperCoenraats> Klopt dat ?
<JasperCoenraats> En wat gebeurt er als ik mijn W7 deïnstalleer en met enkel Lynux verder ga
<nagataka> als jij ubuntu op de oude D schijf gezet hebt.. dan is dat idd het geval
<JasperCoenraats> nagataka: geen idee of die op d: staat
<JasperCoenraats> Ik neem alleen aan dat die C wel weer leesbaar is voor Ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> niet dat ik erin kan, maar de nieuw geïnstalleerde Thunderbird ziet ook mails uit 2010. En Ubuntu heb ik zondag geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> Ik vroeg me dus ook af waar nu wat staat
<JasperCoenraats> Waar staat Ubuntu, waar staan Thunderbird e.d. programmaś en waar staan documenten
<JasperCoenraats> Ik denk nu even in Windows-termen
<JasperCoenraats> vergis ik me daarmee?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: programma's staan meestal in /bin geloof ik, maar dat is niet zo belangrijke
<trijntje> al jouw documenten en instellingen voor alle programma's staan in je persoonlijke map
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: als je op 'hulp' zoekt in de dash kan je documentatie van ubuntu lezen
<nagataka> JasperCoenraats, gebruik gewoon in de terminal: which thunderbird
<nagataka> en de terminal geeft je het antwoord
<JasperCoenraats> Trijn: ik neem aan dat ik Win ook kan deïnstalleren. Als ik dat doe, zijn er dan risicoś t.a.v. 1) het Operating Systeem Unbuntu en 2) die documenten (met correspondentie bedoel ik o.m. ook zaken m.b.t. werk)
<JasperCoenraats> sorry, ik bedoelde trijntje
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: ubuntu heeft er geen last van als je windows verwijderd. Je zult dan wel een backup van alle data die op de windows partitie staat moeten maken
<trijntje> en als je met partities werkt is het altijd belangrijk om een goede backup te hebben, want als er iets fout gaat kan je alles kwijt zijn
<JasperCoenraats> data stond bij mij op d: terwijl windows en programmaś allemaal op c stonden
<JasperCoenraats> nogal strikt gescheiden
<JasperCoenraats> en eerlijk gezegd weet ik niet eens 100% zeker of er sprake is van 2 schijven of 2 partities
<JasperCoenraats> hoewel ze samen 250 GB zijn, 50 om 200
<JasperCoenraats> en volgens mij kon je destijds al geen schijven van 50 meer kopen
<JasperCoenraats> maar zo fabrikand verzint dan dat partities wel handig zijn
<JasperCoenraats> *t
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: hoe maak btw een backup van bv e-mails?
<JasperCoenraats> thunderbird staan idd in bin
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: het makkelijkste is om de mails vanuit je mailprogramma te exporteren naar een archief
<JasperCoenraats> ja, ik snap hem al
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb ergens ook inmiddels iets geïnporteerd (adresbestanden)
<JasperCoenraats> dus exporteren klinkt logisch
<JasperCoenraats> had nog 2 vragen
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb nu een bureaublad. Kun daarop ook koppelingen zetten
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> Ik zie alleen mappen en documenten is het L-muisknop menu als mogelijkheid
<JasperCoenraats> en de laatste vraag is dan uiteraard of er een bepaalde manier is om windows te deïnstalleren
<JasperCoenraats> (ik neem aan van wel, maar hoed?)
<JasperCoenraats> hoe?
<JasperCoenraats> o ja, is er ook ergen een lijst van terminal-commando's te vinden?
<JasperCoenraats> dat waren ze
<trijntje> je kan programma's vanuit de dash naar het bureaublad slepen
<JasperCoenraats> he, thanks
<trijntje> windows hoef je niet te deinstalleren, je kan gewoon de windows partitie verwijderen en de lege ruimte aan de partitie van ubuntu toevoegen
<trijntje> of je kan het laten staan, dat komt nog wel eens van pas als je een windows programma nodig hebt
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> is dat verwijderen risicovol?
<JasperCoenraats> je had  't al over riso's van partities
<trijntje> met partities werken is altijd risicovol. Het gaat bijna altijd goed, maar als het fout gaat is het meteen goed fout. Dus altijd eerst een backup van belangrijke bestanden maken
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<JasperCoenraats> nou, ik denk dat ik voor 50 GB geen risico ga nemen. Wil een xterne HD aanschaffen van een Tb
<JasperCoenraats> en die backup heb ik al gemaakt voor het gaval dat
<JasperCoenraats> sorry, belangrijk telefoontje.
<trijntje> ow, 50 G is niet echt de moeite nee
<JasperCoenraats> biw
<JasperCoenraats> sorry
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: nee, ik heb maar 50 + 200 G en het enige waarik 'm voor gebruik in internet, e-mail, teksteverwerken en andere officezaken
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: e.a.: weet jij of iemand anders een lijst terminal-commado's?
<JasperCoenraats> en ik vroeg me ook af of je een geluidssignaal kan aanzetten voor als je gepingd wordt
<JasperCoenraats> ik mis er wel eens een
<JasperCoenraats> met als gevolg verwijtende opmerkingen (ik zit als mod op wikipedia)
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: gepingd? met welk programma
<JasperCoenraats> chat zilla
<JasperCoenraats> die onder Win een beep fa
<JasperCoenraats> gaf*
<JasperCoenraats> zie hier ook wel een instelling voor in preferences, maar dat werkt niet en ik zie geen pingen ertussen staan
<JasperCoenraats> start session, non-chat event en normal chat
<JasperCoenraats> vorheen beepte hij als er een bericht kwam waarin mijn nick volledig en correct was opgenomen
<trijntje> misshien kan je daar notificaties voor instellen? Mijn irc client (quassel) plaatst een melding in het berichtenmenu van ubuntu als iemand mn naam noemt
<JasperCoenraats> heb geen idee wat je met client  (quasel) bedoelt
<JasperCoenraats> kan je mijn naam is intikken
<JasperCoenraats> heb alles aangevinkt om te beepen
<JasperCoenraats> zit er Ubuntu geen helpfunctie, trijntje
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: jawel, zoek maar op 'hulp' in de dash
<JasperCoenraats> aha, ik had gezoch op help
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<JasperCoenraats> geen beep
<trijntje> dan weet ik het niet, misschien is hier nog iemand anders die chatzilla gebruikte?
<JasperCoenraats> mijn waarschuwingssignaal stond 100% gedempt (menu rechtsboven)
<JasperCoenraats> denk haast dat ie het nu wel doet, trijntje
<trijntje> beep JasperCoenraats ;)
<JasperCoenraats> geloof dat ik iets niet begrijp
<JasperCoenraats> noou, ik ben wel het e.e.a. wijzer.
<JasperCoenraats> thnx
<trijntje> graag gedaan, je kan hier altijd vragen stellen
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: fijn om te weten dat er kanaal is voor Nederlandstaligen. we zien elkaar vast nog wel eens
<henk_> problemen met draadloos printen en scannen epson stylus sx235w
<blitz> is there a nl offtopic channel
<blitz> or is this it
<StefandeVries> Visit #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<blitz> thank you
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb bij het installeren van ubuntu aangegeven dat de '-toets altijd twee keer aangeklikt moet worden. Nu lijkt de op zichzelfstaande functie, dus het '-teken, af te wijken van die uit win 7
<JasperCoenraats> iemand hiermee bekend?
<Sven_> Hallo!
<Sven_> Kan ik iets vragen?
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor
<Luckiboy> Vraag maar raak :)
<Sven_> Mijn computer draait nu onder windows 7, hoe kan ik dat veranderen in ubuntu?
<Sven_> Ik heb het al gebrand op een cdtje, wat nu?
<Luckiboy> Wil je alleen Ubuntu of een zogenaamde "dual-boot"?
<Luckiboy> dual-boot is Ubuntu naast Windows
<Sven__> Internet viel uit..
<Sven__> Waarvoor is een dualboot?
<Luckiboy> Een dual boot is ubuntu naast windows
<Sven__> Kan je me dat aanraden, of is normaal ubuntu ook gewoon goed?
<Sven__> Ik wil het liefst gewoon normaal ubuntu :)
<JasperCoenraats> Sven__: heb vorige week ubuntu ald dualboot geïnstalleerd. Ik ben achteraf er gelukkig met het resultaat
<Sven__> Oh, hoezo?
<JasperCoenraats> je kan niet alleen even terug, maar er gaat ook geen data verloren
<trijntje> ubuntu is ubuntu, maar je kan zowel ubuntu als windows tegelijkertijd op je pc hebben staan. Als ubuntu dan niet bevalt kan je nog terug naar windows
<Luckiboy> Sven__, wat doe je allemaal op je computer?
<JasperCoenraats> contactpersonen importeren met thunderbird is eitje-appeltje
<JasperCoenraats> en de e-mail vindt ie vanzelf
<Sven__> Ik game erop, maar de games die ik speel zijn ook voor linux/ubuntu, verder surf ik en skype is. Verder niet veel
<Sven__> Mijn bestanden, dat maakt niet veel uit hoor :P
<JasperCoenraats> Sven__: ok. Ja ik gebruik 'm voor mijn werk
<JasperCoenraats> maar mss kan Luckiboy nog wel een aantal andere redenen verzinnen waarom wel
<Luckiboy> In dat geval kan je ook gerust een Ubuntu-only installatie doen :)
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats, je bedoeld waarom wel een dual boot?
<JasperCoenraats> bijvoorbeeld omdat het heel gemakkelijk schijnt te zijn om van dialboot naar ubuntu-only te gaan
<Sven_> Verbinden is wel erg slecht...
<JasperCoenraats> minder geëmmer dan wanneer alles fout gaat
<JasperCoenraats> Sven_ echt waar :)
<Sven_> Maar ik ga toch voor normaal ubuntu
<trijntje> Sven_: doe maar dualboot, je kan altijd nog windows er af gooien
<Sven_> Hoe doe ik dat dan, via windows..?
<Sven_> Oja?
<Luckiboy> Sven_, kan je een beetje met partities overweg?
<Sven_> 5
<Sven_> Ehh, nee?
<Sven_> Is dat heel erg?
<Sven_> test
<Sven_> huh?
<Luckiboy> Nuja, voor een dual boot moet je wel een beetje verstand hebben van partities...
<Sven_> Dan gewoon normaal ubuntu :)
<trijntje> valt toch wel mee Luckiboy, je kan toch gewoon ubuntu naast windows installeren kiezen?
<Sven_> Maar hoe werkt dat nou? Ik heb het al gebrand
<trijntje> Sven_: hoe heb je die cd gebrand?
<Luckiboy> trijntje, die optie heb ik al een jaar niet meer gehad op de live-cd?
<Sven_> Cd erin, de ubuntu.iso rechtsklik -> schijfkopiebestand kopieëren
<Sven_> Dat was de bedoeling toch?
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje heeft gelijk
<JasperCoenraats> vroeg ie aan mij ook
<Luckiboy> Oké, dan zou ik idd voor een dualboot gaan, Sven_
<Luckiboy> Dat is wat veiliger voor de beginnende gebruiker
<Sven_> Waarom?
<imkes60mm> Sven_, nope dat is niet de bedoeling
<Luckiboy> Dan kan je nog altijd terug naar Windows
<Sven_> Dus wel of niet? Ik ben nu in de war...
<imkes60mm> Dual boot, maar niet kopieren
<Sven_> Maar vertel, hoe werkt het nou via cd? Heb ik het tot nu goed gedaan?
<trijntje> Sven_: wat imkes bedoeld is dat je de cd niet goed hebt gemaakt
<Sven_> Oh...
<Sven_> Hoe moet het dan?
<imkes60mm> Wel goed gemaakt
<Sven_> Ik nam aan dat je het er gewoon op brand, en klaar is kees..
<imkes60mm> Alleen je stop die cd in je pc en herstart je pc
<Sven_> Dat is alles? Dan installeerd die ubuntu?
<imkes60mm> Dan kom je in een live cd sessie en kan je proberen of het een beetje werkt en dan
<imkes60mm> Kan je besluiten te installeren
<Luckiboy> Je moet nog wel even je vanuit je BIOS kiezen dat je PC wordt geboot vanaf de live-cd!
<Sven_> Gewoon via het cd'tje dat ik heb gebrand, he?
<imkes60mm> Ah ja dat klopt, Luckiboy
<imkes60mm> Ja, Sven_
<Luckiboy> Sven_, je weet hoe de BIOS werkt?
<Sven__> Mijn verbinding is echt waardeloos...
<imkes60mm> Of probeer het gewoon. ;-)
<Sven__> Dus cd erin, opnieuw opstarten, opstarten via BIOS, en dan gaat het vanzelf?
<Sven__> Right?
<Luckiboy> Ja :)
<JasperCoenraats> hoeveel gb kan ubuntu in beslag nemen?
<imkes60mm> Stap 1 en 2
<imkes60mm> Gewoon even zonder bios proberen
<Sven__> Uh, oke? Hoezo?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: het systeem zelf? max iets van 15G, tenzij je heeeel veel dingen installeert
<imkes60mm> Sven, waarom zou je problemen opzoeken
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: ok
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb nog maar 100 vrij
<Luckiboy> JasperCoenraats, das meer dan genoeg
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat is dan wel ok
<Luckiboy> imkes60mm, hij moet toch sowieso opstarten vanaf de live-cd? Dat gebeurd vanuit de BIOS toch?
<imkes60mm> Ja, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat van cd 1 van de standaards is, wat heb je anders aan zo'n reddings cd
<sven_> Dus, ik doe de cd erin, start normaal opnieuw op. Als dat niet werkt dan start ik opnieuw op met BIOS
<imkes60mm> Yep
<sven_> Oke, is er nog iets wat ik moet weten tijdens de installatie?
<imkes60mm> Voldoende stroom en internet connectie, maar dat wordt ook verteld
<trijntje> sven_: kijk dit even door, dit zijn alle stappen:http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopPrecise#Installeren
<sven_> Internet connectie... Dat word een moeilijke...
<imkes60mm> Hoe doe je dat nu?
<trijntje> hoeft niet per se
<trijntje> kan  ook zonder internet
<Luckiboy> sven_, internet connectie hoeft niet, maar dan haalt hij de updates niet gelijk binnen
<sven_> Oh.. Dat is niet zo belangrijk..
<imkes60mm> Je installeert ubuntu op een andere pc?
<sven_> Nee, deze
<imkes60mm> Hoe heb je dan nu internet?
<sven_> Wifi, via zon kaartje ofzo
<sven_> Is dat heel erg?
<imkes60mm> Wie weet werkt dat ook, kan je zo testen
<sven_> Oke, als ik eerst de CD controleer op fouten, zoals op die link laten zien is, kan ik daarna meteen installeren neem ik aan?
<trijntje> ja
<sven_> Oke, ik denk dat ik alles begrijp nu...
<sven_> Wens me succes :P
<imkes60mm> En als het niet leuk lijkt kom je gewoon zonder installeren terug
<imkes60mm> Succes =)
<Luckiboy> Succes sven_ :)
<sven_> Daar gaatie dan D:
<Luckiboy> :D
<imkes60mm> En?
<Sven__> Op mn iphone nu...
<imkes60mm> Live verslag!
<Sven__> Haha
<Sven__> Ben nu bij internet instellen
<Sven__> Ik kan gewoon windows door ubuntu vervangen?
<imkes60mm> Even mijn zoontje zien fietsen op zijn nieuwe fiets. Tot zo
<imkes60mm> Zou toch voor dual boot gaan
<Sven__> Nah, niet gedaan :)
<trijntje> Sven__: heb je een backup gemaakt?
<Sven__> Aan het installeren :)
<Sven__> Backups zijn voor losers:P
<Sven__> Nee, niet nodig
<StefandeVries> Kijk, dat is de mentaliteit.
<Sven__> Haha
<Sven__> "het systeem wordt geinstallerd" spannend :3
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand wat een *.odb bestand is?
<JasperCoenraats> het kent een eigen picto, is volgens mij soort database, maar ubuntu kan het niet openen
<StefandeVries> Dat is een LibreOffice Database.
<JasperCoenraats> StefandeVries: ok. Dan zou ik ḿ moeten kunnen openen, want er zit loffice op
<StefandeVries> Ook het onderdeel Base?
<JasperCoenraats> daar zeg je wat
<Sven__> Nig steeds het systeem wordt geinstalleerd...
<Sven__> Hoelang duurd dat?
<trijntje> half uurtje ofzo?
<Sven__> Oh...
<JasperCoenraats> en een windowsimagebackup (een map die zo heet) is dat een backup die ik zelf ooit aangemaakt heb?
<Sven__> Had dat eerder gezegt dan, ik helemaal zenuwachtig worden haha
<Sven__> Opnieuw opgestart :)
<Sven_> En daar ben ik weer op mijn eigen ubuntu pctje :D
<trijntje> eitje dus ;)
<imkes60mm> En wat is de stand?
<Sven_> Nog even 1 vraagje...
<imkes60mm> Ja?
<Sven_> Is er een knop om de browser te minimaliseren? :$
<imkes60mm> Links boven
<Sven_> dash home?
<imkes60mm> Nee met je muis
<Sven_> Oh daar helemaal :P
<imkes60mm> Dan verschijnen die bolletjes
<Sven_> Ik zie het nu, dankje
<trijntje> zijn verstopt :P
<Sven_> Het is net alsnof ik weer voor het eerst zit te computeren zeg, dit gaat leuk worden :D
<trijntje> daar woont het menu ook ;)
<Sven_> I see
<Sven_> Is java al standaard geinstalleerd?
<trijntje> nee
<Sven_> Moet ik een speciale linux versie nemen, nee toch?
<trijntje> Sven_: software installeer je onder linux niet vanaf het internet, maar via het software centrum
<trijntje> dus als je daar op 'java' zoekt krijg je meteen de juiste versie
<Sven_> En games? Die moeten zeker wel gewoon via internet?
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf, er zijn ook games via het softwarecentrum te downloaden
<trijntje> ik zou het iig altijd eerst daar proberen, dat weet je zeker dat ze met ubuntu werken
<Sven_> Oke, dus als ik iets wil downloaden, eerst via de centrum?
<Sven_> En dan pas opzoeken op internet?
<trijntje> ja, ik heb volgens mij niks op mn systeem wat niet uit het softwarecentrum komt
<Sven_> Hehe
<Sven_> Wow... Ik heb ook geen problemen gehad met mijn internet tot nu toe :D
<Sven_> Ik ben er nu al blij mee :)
<imkes60mm> Mooi =)
<Sven_> Jemig, dat updated duurd wel lang, maarja, het waren ook  updates he
<trijntje> nee klopt, windows was zeker erg gammel
<trijntje> ja, waarschijnlijk >300MB ofzo?
<Sven_> Van wat? Dat internet bedoel je?
<Sven_> Dat agmmel was?
<Sven_> gammel*
<trijntje> ja
<Sven_> Tsja, het was dan ook een ¨minder legale¨ versie van windows he :P
<Sven_> Zou daar aan kunnen liggen.
<trijntje> ow, haha
<Sven_> Ik had ook een probleem dat er steeds een onzichtbaar pop-upjes kwam waardoor mn spel steeds stopte..
<Sven_> Nu hopelijk niet meer :)
<Sven_> Is er ook een soort taakbeheer op ubuntu?
<Sven_> Dan kan ik kijken of ik wel de goede versie van ubuntu heb geinstalleerd...
<Sven_> Ik wil namelijk wel al mijn 8gm RAM gebruiken :P
<Sven_> gb*
<Sven_> Ben zo terug
<trijntje> Sven_: systeemmonitro
<trijntje> *monitor
<Sven_> Wat?
<Sven_> Waar?
<Sven_> Ik moet even restarten voor de updates
<trijntje> taakbeheer in linux heet systeemmonitor
<Sven__> Okidoki, waar was die systeem dinges zei je? :)
<Sven__> Laat maar, gevonden :)
<Sven__> Ik heb nog een vraagje
<Sven__> Hoe kan ik een bestand laten starten met java?
<Sven__> Nu opent hij steeds met archiver ofzo, zodat ik alle bestanden erin kan zien
<Sven__> Uhh.. Is iemand nog hier?
<sven_> Is er iemand alsjeblieft bereid mij te helpen?
<imkes60mm> Beetje. ;-)
<sven_> Godzijdank
<sven_> :P
<imkes60mm> als ik het tenminste weet
<sven_> Als ik, toen ik nog windows had, mijn videokaart al had geinstalleerd, is dat nu dan nog steeds?
<sven_> tOf moet ik opnieuw mn kaart installeren?
<imkes60mm> Denk dat dat opnieuw moet
<sven_> En wat nou als die het niet doet op ubuntu en alleen op windows? :C
<imkes60mm> Al die kennis heb je tenslotte net overschreven
<sven_> Want als ik hem erin stop, doet hij niks..
<sven_> Of werkt het anders op een ubuntu?
<imkes60mm> Dan heb je dualboot nodig
<sven_> Kan ik dat nu nog veranderen?
<imkes60mm> Uhm weet ik niet
<imkes60mm> Googlen op ubuntu en de naam van het ding?
<sven_> Oh...
<sven_> Zal ik doen
<imkes60mm> Je zei dat je alleen ubuntu ging installeren, als je dat gedaan hebt, dan moet je eerst weer windows installeren om dual boot te krijgen
<sven_> Verdorie...
<imkes60mm> En dat is geloof ik niet echt de standaard volgorde
<imkes60mm> Aan de andere kant
<imkes60mm> Ubuntu had je er redelijk snel op staan, dus je kan ook opnieuw beginnen
<LEDfan> Euh, hoe krijg je nu dan beeld?
<imkes60mm> Windows alleen installeren.
<LEDfan> Ubuntu heeft lijsten met ondersteunde kaarten.
<imkes60mm> En daarna weer ubuntu dit keer dualboot
<sven_> Dus ik ga nu weer windows installeren om vervolgens een dualboot te doen?
<imkes60mm> Tja, of je kijkt of je het makkelijk werkend kan krijgen in ubuntu
<imkes60mm> (Met google ofzo)
<LEDfan> Heb je ATI/AMD of nvidia kaart?
<sven_> Uhh.. Er staat AMD fusion Utility DVD op...
<sven_> Dus ik neem aan AMD?
<LEDfan> Idd
<sven_> AMD Radeon HD6530D 1GB
<LEDfan> Dat is al goed. En welk type heb je? (ik ken ook niet veel van drivers, heb vrij standaard kaartje, heb geen drivers nodig) Maar hoe krijg je nu beeld?
<sven_> Dat heb ik
<sven_> Wat bedoel je met hoe krijg ik beeld?
<LEDfan> Als de kaart niet werkt, hoe heb je dan beeld?
<sven_> Ik neem aan dat hij niet werkt omdat ik geen spel kan openen (minecraft)
<LEDfan> [21:31:25] <sven_> Want als ik hem erin stop, doet hij niks..
<sven_> Verstand daarvan? :)
<LEDfan> Ah, maar je krijgt wel beeld?
<LEDfan> Dan is er nog geen probleem. Heb je iets van java geïnstalleerd?
<sven_> Ik begrijp je echt niet met beeld, ja ik heb beeld want anders kan ik niet computeren..?
<LEDfan> Idd, maar dan werkt je graka wel he.
<sven_> Ja ik heb java geinstalleerd
<LEDfan> Openjdk?
<sven_> nummertje 7 ja
<sven_> Ik heb de linux versie van minecraft gedownload, en proberen te openen maar hij doet gewoon echt niks
<LEDfan> Okay, dan ga je naar je .jar file. En klik je rechts op de jar file. Dan zie je van onder eigenschappen
<LEDfan> Dan opent er zich een venster, dan klik je op rechten, dan zie je van onder een check box, die klik je aan (iets met executal bit).
<sven_> Dat heb ik ook gedaan, dan openen toestaan
<LEDfan> Dan sluit je dat venster. Klik je nogmaals rechts op de .jar file, en dan kies je iets in de aard van openen met openjdk 7 runtime
<sven_> Ja, alleen er opent gewoon niets...
<LEDfan> Krijg je een error?
<sven_> Het enige wat in mij op komt is dat mn kaart niet geinstalleerd is..
<sven_> Nee, gewoon echt niets
<sven_> Ik ga waarschijnlijk weer terug naar windows morgen, omdat die het WEL doet :
<sven_> :\
<sven_> :
<LEDfan> Het lijkt erop dat die ondersteund wordt. Dus als je rechts klikt en dan openen via openjdk o.i.d;  gebeurd er niks?
<LEDfan> sven_: niet direct opgeven. :P
<sven_> Tsja, wat moet ik anders doen? :P
<LEDfan> Zorgen dat het werkt. :D
<sven_> Het ziet er niet naar uit dat het gaat werken...
<sven_> Als hij gewoon niets doet
<LEDfan> Maar dat kan bijna niet. Je bent toch zeker dat je niet de server hebt gedownload? Minecraft.net/download is niet echt overzichtelijk opgebouwd.
<sven_> Okeee dit is echt vreemd...
<sven_> Hij staat normaal op java 7 runtime etc
<LEDfan> Ik heb het nog eens getest maar hiero werkt hij perfect.
<sven_> Maar als ik normaal  javaruntime gebruik doettie het...
<sven_> Uhhh...
<LEDfan> Werkt het  nu dan? :P
<sven_> Oftewel hij doet het nu :D
<sven_> Even een vraagje. speel jij ook minecraft soms? :P
<LEDfan> jeeuj!
<sven_> Ohh...
<LEDfan> Pff vroeger, maar vindt het de 20 eurie niet waard, maar wel een leuk spel. :P Ben dan ook geen gamer.
<sven_> Zwart scherm...
<sven_> Doet het niet...
<LEDfan> Dat kan aan je graka liggen. :P
<sven_> En hoe installeer ik die dan? xd
<LEDfan> Of aan een gaare minecraft .jar.
<sven_> Ik hoop dat :)
<LEDfan> Probeer gewoon nog eerst eens te downloaden en uit te voeren.
<LEDfan> (toen ik nog met mods werkten gebeurde het wel eens dat na het inloggen ik een zwart scherm kreeg door foute configuratie)
<sven_> Weer niet..
<sven_> Ook niet in browser
<LEDfan> Ik *denk* dat dit een http://driverscollection.com/_440677561838268029bb25c6e49/Download-ATI-Radeon-HD-6530D-VGA-Driver-v.12.4-for-RedHat-5-6-7-8-9-SUSE-Linux-x86-Ubuntu-free driver is.
<sven_> Moet nu gaan..
<sven_> Ik zie morgen wel
<OerHeks> op http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ staat o.a. een fix tegen zwart scherm enzo,
<LEDfan> Oei okay, morgen middag ben ik niet op de chat, morgenochtend ook niet, 's avonds wel. Maar er zijn zeker andere mensen die je kunnen helpen.
<LEDfan> En anders kan je nog altijd even in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic vragen of ze je kunnen helpen. :P
<FOAD> !FOAD
<LEDfan> http://driverscollection.com/_440677561838268029bb25c6e49/Download-ATI-Radeon-HD-6530D-VGA-Driver-v.12.4-for-RedHat-5-6-7-8-9-SUSE-Linux-x86-Ubuntu-free
<FOAD> Zitten jullie al klaar met chips en citroenlimo?
<LEDfan> Waarom kijk ik niet naar wat ik plak?
<OerHeks> of op #minecraft
<LEDfan> Elke woensdag luister je vanaf 22:00 naar FOAD's Schaduwzijde  via http://lichtsnel.nl:1234/radio. Eindelijk een programma  zonder hits! (Maar wel unieke primeurs.) Bezoek ook zijn  website: http://ikwil.foad.nu
<StefandeVries> Waarom kijk je niet naar waar je het plakt? Hou het even in offtopic, alsjeblieft.
<LEDfan> StefandeVries: oops, dacht dat ik in offtopic zat sorry...
<OerHeks> mja, waarom een ati driver bij een vage site halen?
<LEDfan> OerHeks: vond ik eigenlijk ook....  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Sven_> Het was dus toch de videokaart, of niet?
<LEDfan> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<LEDfan> Dat is denk ik de driver
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-09
<StefandeVries> Hallo imkes60mm
<StefandeVries> Woeps.
<inktvis75> hi all
<Maikel> hoi inktvis75
<inktvis75> :)
<nagataka> hi inktvis75
<inktvis75> er worden wat mensen wakker :)
<inktvis75> zijn er in nederland eigenlijk linux-friendly desktop leveranciers ?
<inktvis75> kon met google eigenlijk niets vinden
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij niet meer
<pmjdebruijn> maar als je een gemiddelde doos koopt, met niet _te_ nieuwe spullen erin, bijv. met Intel Integrated Graphics pakt, denk ik dat je weinig problemen zult hebben
<inktvis75> ben toe aan een nieuwe pc, en lijkt me een aardig idee om een lokale leverancier te zoeken die linux niet eng vind (op z'n minst)
<inktvis75> ja dat weet ik
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> of je koopt iets uit DE
<pmjdebruijn> je kan sowieso een Live USB stick meenemen naar $PC_WINKEL
<Maikel> krijg je korting als je geen M$ erop wilt
<inktvis75> in duitsland zag ik wel wat computershops waar je zelfs linux preinstalled kunt krijgen
<inktvis75> (die gooi ik er dan wel af voor eigen installatie, maar ik waardeer de geste)
<nagataka> Dell komt toch met een ubuntu laptop binnenkort inktvis75
<nagataka> sputnik
<inktvis75> nagataka: ja maar die zijn en erg duur en ik wil een desktop
<nagataka> en PC Speed in Doetinchem.. Thomas werkt daar geloof ik =]
<pmjdebruijn> nagataka: volgens mij was je ook voor die laptop van non-open-source drivers afhankelijk
<inktvis75> nagataka: pcspeed website zou wat meer info mogen hebben, maar tnx voor de tip!
<nagataka> is dat zo pmjdebruijn dat zou belachelijk zijn
<nagataka> en klopt inktvis75. De website is ontzettend mager
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: voor zover ik begrepen heb geldt dat alleen voor de videokaart
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn: neemt niet weg dat ik geen 2000 eur heb liggen voor een laptop :)
<inktvis75> zareason is natuurlijk ook nog een mogelijkhed
<nagataka> zo duur.. omg
<nagataka> even heel kort een andere vraag. Hoelang duurt het ongeveer om met dd een img van 2.1gig naar een sd kaart te schrijven?
<inktvis75> nagataka: zou iets meer dan een seconde moeten zijn
<nagataka> mmm... is dit commando dan wel goed; dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=bodhi-pi-20120807.img
<StefandeVries> 2,1 GB in een seconde?
<inktvis75> ssd hebben transfer rate tussen 2 en 3 gb
<StefandeVries> SD is niet SSD.
<inktvis75> ah
<inktvis75> verkeerd gelezen :)
<nagataka> :D
<StefandeVries> Die SD-kaartjes wil ik ook wel. :P
<inktvis75> sd is uit m'n hoofd iets van 4mb/s
<inktvis75> dus dat gaat wel ff duren
<inktvis75> een s'je te weinig maakt wereld van verschil ;)
<nagataka> lol idd
<guus_> hi
<guus_> can anyone help me i have a problem
<guus_> ???
<viezerd> cool
<nagataka> lol
<nagataka> dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=bodhi-pi-20120807.img
<nagataka> 31291392+0 records in
<nagataka> 31291392+0 records out
<nagataka> 16021192704 bytes (16 GB) copied, 1475.75 s, 10.9 MB/s
<nagataka> dan ou ik verwachten dat die de hele sd kaart overschreven heeft?
<inktvis75> 10.9 mbs is toch beter dan ik verwacht had
<inktvis75> nagataka: jeps
<StefandeVries> Snelheid van sd-kaarten is *niet* uniform.
<StefandeVries> En ja, nagataka.
<nagataka> mmm dan is er iets mis gegaan
<nagataka> start nog steeds openElec op ipv bodhi
<StefandeVries> Uhmm..
<StefandeVries> Je hebt een imagefile als output.
<inktvis75> nagataka: was ie perongeluk gemount voordat je aan de dd begon ?
<StefandeVries> Niet je sd-kaart.
<inktvis75> idd ik zie het nu ook StefandeVries
<nagataka> oooh crap xD
<inktvis75> denk dat ie een nieuwe download te doen heeft :)
<inktvis75> leessnelheid 10.9mb
<inktvis75> :-D
<nagataka> haha gelukkig had ik het origineel nog
<Aim> nagataka: al met de blocksize zitten spelen?
<nagataka> nee nog niet.
<StefandeVries> bs=4k kan soms veel tijd sparen.
<Aim> uhuh
<Aim> idd
<nagataka> dd is nieuw voor me. Nog nooit mee gewerkt. Dus ik begin bij het begin :)
<inktvis75> lijkt er toch wel op als een beetje goolge
<inktvis75> google
<StefandeVries> En man dd biedt ook veel informatie.
<nagataka> true that
<inktvis75> ok, hangt er dus vanaf hoe oud je kaartje is, oudere kaarten: 2048, nieuwe 512
<inktvis75> usb is dan weer 4097
<inktvis75> 4096
<inktvis75> en usb3 dan weer 512
<inktvis75> pffft
<inktvis75> soit tijd voor een fietstochtje en een terras :)
<nagataka> cd snelheid van een sd kaartje met schrijven: 2147483648 bytes (2.1 GB) copied, 783.412 s, 2.7 MB/s
<StefandeVries> Netjes.
<nagataka> en ik kan eggen, linux draaien vanaf raspberry is geen aanrader xD
<StefandeVries> Dat is het wel, met een snellere SD-kaart. ;)
<nagataka> dees is up to 2mbs
<StefandeVries> En dat is niets.
<StefandeVries> 10 MB/s is geen uitzondering voor een goede.
<pmjdebruijn> klopt
<pmjdebruijn> echter met een raspberry moet je oppassen, oudere images kunnen niet overweg met class10 kaartjes... de meeste nieuwe images wel IIRC
<StefandeVries> Plus: als je van je SD-kaart een bootloader kunt starten die van een aangesloten USB-schijf boot, kan het nog sneller.
<pmjdebruijn> dat zou ik niet zomaar aannemen
<pmjdebruijn> de usb controller van de raspberry is vrij ruk :)
<StefandeVries> "Kan".
<StefandeVries> Zei niet dat het zo was. :P
<StefandeVries> In vergelijking met de SD-kaart die nagataka nu gebruikt zal het wel wat schelen.
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> veel class4 kaartjes zijn om te huilen ja :)
<pmjdebruijn> of zelfs class2 :(
<pmjdebruijn> nagataka: tie Samsung class10 zijn erg betaalbaar btw
<nagataka> nah tis niet eens voor meelf.. Tis allemaal van een collega.
<nagataka> hij laat me ermee spelen en alles voorbereiden =]
<StefandeVries> Aardig van hem.
<Sven_> Kan er alsjeblieft iemand helpen?
<Sven_> Ik probeer windows op linux te installeren, maar dat lukt niet.
<Sven_> Hij herkent het partitie niet ofzo
<Sven_> Moet ik het nu verwijderen?
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: op? je bedoelt erover?
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: in principe zou je windows gewoon moeten kunnen vertellen om een nieuwe MBR aan te maken
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: je kan altijd met gparted vanaf de ubuntu live cd de disk eerst kunnen wissen
<Sven_> Hij zegt dat de partitie mogelijk herstelbestanden, systeembestanden van de conputerfabrikant bevat
<Sven_> Op die harde schijf
<Sven_> Dus ik kan geen wiindows erop zetten zonder dat te verwijderen
<Sven_> Maar is dat erg belangrijk?
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> hier weten veel van Ubuntu, niet noodzakelijk van Windows :s
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: als je windows wil herstellen, heeft je fabrikant daar niet een speciale DVD voor geleverd?
<Maikel> #windows
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: meestal gelabeled als Recovery DVD
<Maikel> #Microsfot
<Maikel> ^--
<Maikel> #Microsoft
<Sven_> Zei je wat?
<Sven_> Internet viel weer uit
<Sven_> http://i.imgur.com/RWis1.jpg
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: meestal levert je fabrikant een Recovery DVD bij je systeem
<Sven_> Dat is een foto van wt hij nu aangeeft
<pmjdebruijn> ja geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> dat ziet er niet uit alsof er nog Ubuntu opstaat eigenlijk
<pmjdebruijn> maar goed
<Sven_> Dus kan het verwijderd worden?
<pmjdebruijn> ja geen idee
<Sven_> Die partitie?
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet niet wat je precies gedaan hebt
<pmjdebruijn> als wat je oude situatie was
<pmjdebruijn> nogmaals
<Sven_> Ik heb ubuntu geinsalleerd, en net een windows cd erin gedaan
<pmjdebruijn> voor Windows vragen is dit niet echt de beste plek
<Sven_> Entoen kwam ik hier
<Sven_> Tsja, maar omdat ik hiervoor ubuntu op had, dacht ik dat jullie het wel wisten
<Sven_> Maar die partities heb ik dus niet nodig...?
<pmjdebruijn> vaak is dat nogal fabrikant specifiek
<pmjdebruijn> Sven_: ik weet het niet
<Sven_> Ik probeer het gewoon
<frens> hallo, wie kan mij helpen met de installatie van ubuntu op mijn windows7 computer
<frens> ik krijg ubuntu geïnstalleerd, en met het opnieuw opstarten kies ik in het keuzemenu voor Ubuntu, maar de computer blijft hangen in het oranje/paars leeg bureaublad
<gaim> hallo
<gaim> anyone arround ?
<LEDfan> Ja zeg maar. Misschien dat we je kunnen helpen.
<szal> blijkbaar was het niet belangrijk
<szal> of de verkeerde taal (IP uit Roemenie)
<nur> kan iemand me helpen, ik heb mn oude ubuntu via windows 7 verwijderd, nu wil ik via de usb ubuntu 12.04 64 bit installeren,, ik heb deze van de officiele ubuntu website gedownload,, als ik ubuntu via de usb opstart dan vraagt ie om een login en password....
<inktvis75> nur: probeer eens guest als login ?
<inktvis75> nur: zonder password
<nur> ik heb ubuntu gebruikt ma dat werk neit
<inktvis75> nur: ben er ook niet zeker van hoor, heb het nooit op die manier geprobeerd
<inktvis75> maar een ubuntu desktop installatie kent bij default ook een guest account
<OerHeks> ubuntu en password blank ? raar dat je user/pass krijgt.
<inktvis75> nur: ik vraag me af of je niet perongeluk toch op je oude ubuntu terecht komt
<OerHeks> ooit was dit een screensaver verschijnsel, mar die bug is gefixed.
<inktvis75> hmm als ik google zijn er precies meer met dit probleem
<OerHeks> .. of hij vraagd loginnaam, usernaam en passwoord 2x, dat heet setup ?
<inktvis75> OerHeks: het lijkt er op dat dit gebeurd als mensen unetbootin gebruiken
<inktvis75> OerHeks: snap niet waarom maar goe
<inktvis75> ken unetbootin niet :)
<inktvis75> dan zou het root met blank password zijn zegt een posting
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> niet 'root' maar ubuntu, AFAIK
<inktvis75> OerHeks: blijkbaar als je dd gebruikt om je usb te vullen is het ubuntu met blank
<inktvis75> maar als je die tool gebruikt zou het root zijn volgens sommige postings
<OerHeks> nou, dat is dan een mooie bug. aantasting van de iso.
<inktvis75> OerHeks: volgens mij zijn dat soort tools overbodig, maar dat zal wel aan mij liggen :-D
<OerHeks> unetbootin word meestal voor win/mac gebruikt, of een linux-derivaat zoals redhat/fedora e.d.
<OerHeks> maar goed, kijken of we een antwoord krijgen op ubuntu/blank of root/blank
<inktvis75> idd :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-10
<pmjdebruijn> morgen
<pmjdebruijn> Linux optiplex 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pmjdebruijn> uname doet raar
<Haico> Goedemorgen
<Haico> Ik heb een vraag
<Haico> Hoe kan ik de taakbalk aanpassen in grootte
<Haico> Iemand wakker :)
<gEiTeL> goedemorgen
<Luckiboy> ha gEiTeL
<jndt> Mijn desktop gebruikt 1.2GiB (30.2%) aan swap en 3.0 GiB (80%) van de 3.8GiB aan ram. Is dit normaal zoveel swap?
<trijntje> jndt: niet echt
<trijntje> alleen de desktop of heb je ook een hele berg programma's open staan?
<StefandeVries> Wat draait er zoal?
<jndt> VM met debian, chrome, thunderbird en terminator
<jndt> Vm is natuurlijk redelijk wat, maar met 4GB aan ram zou dit volgens mij genoeg moeten zijn :/
<jndt> VM heeft maar 1.5 van de 3.8 toegewezen
<trijntje> jndt: als je free -m in de terminal (ctrl+alt+t) uitvoert kan je zien hoeveel geheugen er in de cache zit, want dat telt niet mee
<trijntje> het gaat dan om de regel met buffer/cacher er in
<trijntje> dat is hoeveel geheugen je 'echt' gebruitk
<trijntje> je kan ook het pakket zram-config installeren, dat zorgt voor een flinke verbetering in performance als je swap gebruikt
<idefix2> hoe kan ik naar een ander geluissysteem veranderen in linux?
<idefix2> geluidssysteem *
<idefix2> alsjeblieft help mij! ik ben wanhopig!
<UndiFineD> hoe bedoel je idefix2
<UndiFineD> ik neem aan dat je nu de default gebruikt alsa/pulseaudio
<idefix2> ik kreeg dat advies van de maker van de schaakclient Jin
<idefix2> er zit een error in "you can try switching sound system" zei hij
<idefix2> UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> waar zit een error in ?
<idefix2> de schaakclient Jin maakt drie geluiden achter elkaar na drie zetten i.p.v. een geluid bij iedere zet
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<idefix2> het probleem ontstond bij upgraden naar linux 12.04
<Dykam> als in, pulseaudio vs alsa?
<idefix2> daarvoor deed hij het goed
<idefix2> hoe kan ik zien welke versie geluid ik gebruik?
<idefix2> UndiFineD, Dykam?
<Dykam> Jin instellingen
<Dykam> zoek naar de audio device oid
<UndiFineD> ps aux | grep pulse
<UndiFineD> ps aux | grep alsa
<idefix2> http://pastebin.com/PY5NE60J
<idefix2> http://pastebin.com/qfupGLw6
<idefix2> het lijkt erop alsof ik pulse gebruik
<idefix2> UndiFineD, Dykam?
<UndiFineD> ja net als ik
<Dykam> heb geen ubuntu aanstaan, kan het dus niet checken
<UndiFineD> theoretisch is het mogelijk om te schakelen naar alsa, maar ik heb het nooit geprobeerd
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand of een bijlage in *.doc formaat (word) verzonden door thunderbird onder ubuntu en aangemaakt met libreoffice ongeldig kan zijn met als gevolg een leeg documenten of een hoop abacadabra voor een ontvanger die deze met word opent?
<trijntje> zou kunnen, probeer het eerst te zippen en dan te versturen
<JasperCoenraats> Zelf heb ik het idee dat meegespeeld kan hebben dat er een ongeldig e-mail adres opgenomen was in het document
<JasperCoenraats> zippen?
<trijntje> comprimeren
<JasperCoenraats> ah, dus toch
<JasperCoenraats> zit er een zip-functie op ubuntu?
<trijntje> jahoor, rechtermuisknop -> comprimeren, en dan kan je zip kiezen als het goed is
<JasperCoenraats> ah, da's simpel
<JasperCoenraats> overigens niet heel handig met het versturen van sollicitatiebrieven. Vreemd was ook dat mijn cv (aprt document) wel gewoon functioneerde
<trijntje> het beste is gewoon een pdf sturen, dat kan iedereen openen
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> ga ik dat maar doen
<trijntje> dan kan je ook soliciteren bij bedrijven die alleen linux gebruiken :P
<JasperCoenraats> ja, die zijn er tegenwoordig heel veel. Vooral gemeenten die zat krijgen van trojaanse konijntjes, toch?
<JasperCoenraats> of vergis ik me nu, trijntje
<JasperCoenraats> zoek trouwen nog steeds een lijst met terminalcommando's. Is er iemand die een lijst voor dummie's weet?
<trijntje> geen idee, volgens mij gebruiken de gemeentes allemaal windows, vandaar de trojaans paardjes
<trijntje> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+cheat+sheet&hl=nl&client=ubuntu&hs=Ger&channel=fs&prmd=imvnsa&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=sx0lUNeRKYWm0QXG9YGgCg&ved=0CFQQsAQ&biw=720&bih=752#q=linux+cheat+sheet&hl=nl&client=ubuntu&hs=2yW&channel=fs&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsa&source=lnt&tbs=isz:l&sa=X&ei=uB0lUNu4J5GY1AXV2oGwCg&ved=0CCMQpwUoAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=6630e5a76ae0e7ff&biw=1440&bih=781
<trijntje> oeps, mooie link is dat geworden
<OerHeks> Gemeenten accepteren prima .odf open document format.
<OerHeks> Als .doc versturen, kies dan bij opslaan 'format word 97'
<JasperCoenraats> tnkx
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal/ + https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/basic-commands/C/ + NL versie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal/
<gijsbert> Ik ben nu in Duitsland, is de ubuntu-nl-meeting afgelopen of niet doorgegaan? Ik zie verder niemand
<StefandeVries> gijsbert: ik weet het niet.
<StefandeVries> De meetingbot is in ieder geval offline, misschien dat het daarom vervallen is, maar dat lijkt mij een rare reden.
<gijsbert> Ik zie nl. niemand. En misschien ligt het aan het netwerk waar ik op zit.
<StefandeVries> Nee, er is inderdaad niemand.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik heb niks gehoord over dat het niet door zou gaan.
<gijsbert> Houd het op, bedankt Stefan
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<gijsbert> Ga ik het forum maar afstruinen. :-)
<StefandeVries> Veel KWEES toegewenst! :)
<gijsbert> Dank je.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Sloefke> zit ik hier goed voor vragen over ubuntu
<OerHeks> Ja hoor, ga je gang.
<Sloefke> Ik heb de overstap gemaakt naar Lunix met de nodige obstakels. Nu heb ik de zaak draaiende maar ik heb een vraag hoe krijg ik de iconen op mijn werkblad
<OerHeks> Iconen op werkblad, dat was mogenlijk, nu is er die unity balk waar je ze kwijt kunt.
<OerHeks> met my-unity tool kun je bepaalde iconen op je werkblad zetten, geloof ik.
<Sloefke> ik heb gezien dat je 4 bureaubladen heb. en nu staat alles onder elkaar gevouwen. Soms bij installeren van bepaalde programma;s staat er vanzelf een icoon op het werkblad. misschien denk ik nog te veel op zijn¨Windows¨
<OerHeks> Nee, het kan dat na installatie een progje direct op je unity balk staat ( links)
<OerHeks> ik vind net een ander antwoord, op je vraag >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<OerHeks> je zou ze zo kunnen slepen uit het menu
 * OerHeks net getest, werkt
<Sloefke> hoe doen jullei dat dan???
<OerHeks> linker muis indrukken, slepen naar bureaublad, loslaten
<OerHeks> owja, eerst op de unitybalk de bovenste icoon openen (dash) en dan onderaan die 3 witte streepjes klikken, dan zie je totaal overzicht
<OerHeks> effin plaatje wijst vanzelf toch ?
<Sloefke> vanuit de linker balk of vanuit unity?
<Sloefke> dank je ik ga het proberen. Voor mensen die denken wat een stupid question ik ben net 3 uur bezig met Ubuntu dus .... maar bedankt
<OerHeks> linkerbalk = unity
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<UndiFineD> veel plezier Sloefke :)
<Sloefke> dit noem ik nou eens een forum bedankt
<OerHeks> met my-unity kan je deze ook op auto-hide zetten en nog meer gein
<OerHeks> Nou jij ook bedankt, ik weet nu dat je ze weer kan sleepen.
<OerHeks> ow tl
<bril> Ik heb een dual boot windows 7 en Ubuntu. Ik wil ubuntu van deze pc af. Kan met windows cd maar die heb ik zo 1 2 3 niet dus ik heb geboot met de cdrom van ubuntu 11.04 op aanraden van oerheks vd week om het dan met fdisk te fixen.
<bril> Maar ik zie in softwarecenter geen fdisk.
<bril> heeft dit programma uberhaupt een gui?
<OerHeks> gparted
<bril> heb ik verkeerd onthouden?
<bril> Ah
<OerHeks> Die is standaard aanwezigjes op den live-cd
<bril> ja
<bril> die heb ik
<bril> ff kijken of ik daar uit kom
<OerHeks> kee, dan de active partition veranderen van de linux naar windows ntfs, dat sterretje
<bril> Ik zie sda3 met ntfs, me windows. En ik zie dev/sda4 met daaronder hangend sda5 ext4 en sda6 linunx swap
<bril> maar daar zit een sleutel voor, lijkt mij soort lock?
<bril> want zie ook geen remove voor die linux sda4
<bril> wat met bijv. mijn recovery partitie wel kan
<bril> of moet ik sda5 gewoon deleten, de sub van die sda4?
<OerHeks> neen, die lock is dus boot denk ik
<OerHeks> dus de boot op sda3 zetten, en booten in windows.
<OerHeks> dan de non windows bla bla verwijderen
<bril> ja
<bril> volgens mij snap ik je
<bril> hij is nu bezig
<bril> alleen dat sterretje wat je zei niet
<bril> denk dat je die sleutel bedoelt
<bril> flag boot staat nu op me windows
<bril> eens rebooten?
<bril> dan zou die direct in windows moeten starten
<bril> en dan kom ik er wel uit in windows
<bril> me flag boot staat op windows, maar die grud toont nog alle opties.
<bril> Die wil ik er tussen uit
<bril> maar wat moest ik dan nog meer doen?
<OerHeks> geen idee.
<Cees> cd zoeken?
<OerHeks> als het niet werkt, ubuntu erop zetten.
<bril> ja anders ga ik voor de makkelijke weg, windows cd regelen
<bril> en dan opstart herstel
<bril> ik heb wel een recovery functie, maar dan moet ik alle programmas weer installeren
<bril> ik boot nu nog ff met live cd, nog ff kijken
<bril> die linux swap
<bril> is dat dat opstartkeuze menu?
<UndiFineD> nee, grub is je boot menu
<bril> heb al andere manier, via ultimate boot cd
<UndiFineD> swap is een uitbreiding op het intern geheugen, waarbij als het intern geheugen vol zit de hardeschijf word aangesproken om hier ongebruikte gegevens op te zetten
<bril> die heb ik net verwijderd
<bril> vond het risico beperkt, ubuntu moest toch van deze pc af en heb goede backups. waagte een gokje
<bril> maar ga nu mbr herstellen met ultimate bootdisk en dan gooi ik de paritie weg
<UndiFineD> partitioneren kun je het beste doen met gparted, er is ook een gparted live-cd, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php/
<pleun> hello?
<UndiFineD> hallo pleun
<pleun> hello
<pleun> dutch?
<UndiFineD> ja
<pleun> gelukkig! :-)
<pleun> misschien dat jij mij kunt helpen.....
<pleun> ik probeer ubuntu desktop te installleren....
<pleun> op een thin client....
<pleun> maar helaas
<pleun> wil maar niet lukken
<UndiFineD> een thin client, wat voor een ?
<pleun> een hp t5710
<OerHeks> hoeveel ruimte zit er op de HDD of flashdisk?
<pleun> met een cf van 8gb
<OerHeks> heb je ubuntu in live mode van usb geprobeerd?
<UndiFineD> Processor: Transmeta Crusoe  Processor speed: 800 MHz
<OerHeks> ik denk dat xubuntu net zal gaan.
<pleun> ik heb een live op usb gezet en de client van usb laten opastarten. bij de installatie stopt het verhaal.
<UndiFineD> hmmm, the Crusoe runs a software abstraction layer, or a virtual machine, known as the Code Morphing Software (CMS)
<pleun> volgens de site zou ubunto desktop het moeten doen. hoe dan ook. ook xbuntu of lubunto stranden....
<UndiFineD> pleun, ik weet nog niet of er een geschikte kernel aanwezig is
<OerHeks> volgens welke site ?
<pleun> heb ik naar gekeken. zou goed moeten zijn.
<OerHeks> probeer dan eerst eens live mode.
<pleun> hoe kan ik zekerheid krijgen over kernel?
<OerHeks> wat ik lees, is dat Transmeta Crusoe  Processor speed: 800 MHz niet werkt, alleen linux versies met die oude hardware ..
<pleun> je begrijpt dat je te maken hebt met iemand die nu eindelijk eens op ubuntu over gaat stappen? :-)
<OerHeks> zekerheid=live testen.
<OerHeks> hoeveel ram zit erin?
<pleun> processor 1.2 gb
<pleun> ram 512
<pleun> cf 8 gb
<OerHeks> dan zeker xubuntu.
<pleun> ok
<OerHeks> lubuntu-256 xubuntu 512 ubuntu 1gb
<pleun> live?
<OerHeks> jups
<pleun> iso downloaden?
<UndiFineD> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-3/
<UndiFineD> of een stable 12.04
<pleun> is de vga van 16 mb geen beperking?
<OerHeks> of heeft xubuntu wel live mode?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> geen probleem pleun
<pleun> ok dan. ik ga eerst eens even met xumbunto aan de slag.
<UndiFineD> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<pleun> wanneer ik me hier meldt (ik ben nieuw) kan ik je dan weer vinden om te brainstormen?
<UndiFineD> wij zijn hier dagenlijks
<UndiFineD> of nachtelijks ook wel
<pleun> top. misschien tot gauw. ;-) tot zover bedankt.
<UndiFineD> graag gedaan
<pleun> lang leve linux?
<pleun> of ubunto?
<pleun> :-)
<UndiFineD> sinds 1995 voor mij
<pleun> het lijkt het me helemaal
<pleun> even een nieuw "dialect" leren i.p.v. dos en dan gaan? ;-)
<pleun> had er veel eerder aan moeten beginnen. heb alleen de "moeilijkste pc gekozen om te beginnen. :-)
<OerHeks> ja, zo'n thinclient hang je meestal aan een server, of aan een desktop met een PXE-service
<OerHeks> 8 gb cf moet gaan, maar verwacht er geen snelle youtube machine van.
<UndiFineD> OerHeks, voor de leuk, zon thin client zou wel een leuke frontend voor een virtuele machine kunnen zijn op je server hmm
<OerHeks> ik heb zo'n ding staan, met 256 mb flashdisk IDE.
<OerHeks> net genoeg voor een bootscript
<OerHeks> Dit was we het 1e wat ik op een edubuntu server probeerde, pxe boot met een laptop zonder hdd.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-11
<hehoi> I search a nice girl
<hehoi> for skype
<hehoi> is here a nice girl
<OerHeks> E: Kan pakket nice girl niet vinden
<warddr_> :D
<UndiFineD> hehoi was bitchin
<OerHeks> en wie was dat ?
<JasperCoenraats> hallo. Sommigen weten al dat ik net begonnen ben met Ubuntu. Nu staat er een updatebeheer met 313 updates in mijn menubalk. Is dat normaal, ook de hoeveelheid van 313?
<JasperCoenraats> ter vergelijking: win 7 had er wel eens 14, en dat was dan heel wat
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje, heb jij hier een antwoord op?
<lg188> Goeie middag!
<trijntje> hoi lg188
<lg188> trijntje: 't is hier stil
<trijntje> ja, niemand heeft problemen met ubuntu natuurlijk ;)
<trijntje> behalve jasper hierboven, 313 updates was wat veel :P
<lg188> lol, reminds me moet de mijne eens updaten xD
 * lg188 is away: dinner
<UndiFineD> goed en morgen, ja updates zijn normaal, hoewel ik het updaten een paar uur terug gedaan heb, zijn er nu toch alweer nieuwe
<OerHeks> veel PPA's toevoegen, dat scheelt.
<StefandeVries> Goeie tip. :P
<UndiFineD> wat is veel
<StefandeVries> 1.
<UndiFineD> :D
<OerHeks> 1 actieve.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Hi allemaal. Ik heb even een vraagje. Ik draai nu sinds enkele weken Ubuntu 12.04 met GNOME op mijn laptop naar volle tevredenheid (na Windows gebruikt te hebben), maar er is één ding dat nog niet goed gaat. Als ik m'n laptop afsluit, duurt het ongeveer 1 minuut voordat de afsluitprocedure ook daadwerkelijk start.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Dit was eerst nooit, maar is (denk ik) gekomen na de installlatie van KOrganizer.
<trijntje> hey UbuntuGebruiker
<UbuntuGebruiker> Hoe kan ik testen waar het probleem zit?
<trijntje> krijg je niet een schermpje als je afsluit? Als je dan 1 minuut niets doet sluit de pc af
<UbuntuGebruiker> Nee, het scherm blijft zeg maar ongeveer een minuut 'stilstaan', waarna de gebruikelijke afsluitroutine intreedt.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ik denk dat het proces van KOrganizer op de achtergrond blijft draaien en niet goed afgesloten kan worden. Dat kan ik alleen niet checken. Is er een tool o.i.d. waarmee ik de services in kaart kan brengen die bij het afsluiten blijven hangen?
<AutonomY> oeps, ik ben hier voor het eerst,... ik hoop er achter te komen hoe een cd te maken voor installatie op nieuwe hd,...
<AutonomY> op de site staat steeds 'de' cd. ik heb het os net gedownload maar kan nergens vinden hoe een cd te maken
<UbuntuGebruiker> AutonomY, heb je de ISO op http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop gedownload? Zo ja, gebruik dan een tool als Brasero (Linux) of Nero Burning Rom (Windows) om het ISO-bestand te branden op een cd/dvd.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Je kiest in je brandprogramma naar keuze dan voor 'Imagebestand branden'.
<AutonomY> ozo, het ia al een iso,... ja dan weet ik de weg :-) heel erg bedankt! Ik heb er zin in,... ook leuk dit chatsysteem, ik kom zeker weer terug,...
<UbuntuGebruiker> Mooi! Ik ben zelf ook net begonnen, dus leuk om elkaar te helpen!
<AutonomY> ok ook sucsess dan! Groetjes!
<UbuntuGebruiker> Hetzelfde, en als je nog meer vragen hebt, ben je hier van harte welkom!
<AutonomY> Ja leuk,.. een vraagje en ff later brand de cd al :-) zo moet het :-)
<AutonomY> laturrr,...
<UbuntuGebruiker> :) @de rest: ik zal voor mijn probleem even in de logs gaan kijken. Op StackOverflow wordt gezegd dat daar ook iets nuttigs in kan staan. Ik laat het weten als ik er niet uitkom.
<UbuntuGebruiker> In vervolg op mijn vorige vraag: ik weet nu zeker dat het KOrganizer moet zijn die het afsluiten enorm vertraagt. Als ik de laptop opstart en afsluit zonder KOrganizer gestart te hebben is alles razendsnel, maar doe ik hetzelfde en start ik KOrganizer wel, dan duurt het afsluiten dus ongeveer een minuut langer.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Weet iemand hoe ik die KOrganizer-service uit kan schakelen? Of misschien een goed/beter alternatief voor KOrganizeR?
<StefandeVries> Wat is KOrganizer?
<UbuntuGebruiker> Dat is een agendaprogramma.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ziet er zo uit: http://userbase.kde.org/File:Korg-kde4.png
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ik heb voor Linux nog geen ander programma weten te vinden waarin ik op zo'n manier een agenda in kan delen met kleuren, recurring events, et cetera.
<StefandeVries> Nee, ik kan er zo één-twee-drie ook geen bedenken.
<viezerd> UbuntuGebruiker: waarom niet 'gewoon' Thunderbird
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ik begin steeds meer achter de oorzaak van het probleem te komen. Het blijkt, omdat KOrganizer een KDE-applicatie is (en ik GNOME draai), dat er bepaalde KDE-processen gestart worden. Die zorgen voor het langzaam afsluiten, niet KOrganizer zelf. Het probleemproces is 'nepomuk'. Als ik dat handmatig afsluit na het afsluiten van KOrganizer sluit de laptop ook weer snel af.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Heeft er iemand een idee hoe ik het proces 'nepomuk' automatisch kan laten sluiten zodat dit het afsluiten niet meer vertraagt?
<UbuntuGebruiker> Het gaat om precies te zijn om de processen 'nepomukserver' en 'nepomukservicestub'.
<OerHeks> nepomuk is ene KDE indexing app, zoiets als zeitgeist. dubbelop dus.
<UbuntuGebruiker> Het proces 'zeitgeist' draait inderdaad ook, al heb ik zelf geen idee wat een indexingapp precies doet?
<UbuntuGebruiker> Bedoel je met een indexingapp het indexeren van bestanden om bijvoorbeeld het zoeken sneller te maken (dat was op Windows i.i.g. zo)?
<imkes60mm> Weet iemand hoe je je keyboard vast instelt op een andere instelling?
<OerHeks> Open ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc and set “Start Nepomuk” to false.
<OerHeks> ja, eenmaal geindexeerd is het snel.
<OerHeks> Kan je dat niet instellen bij inlog, imkes ?
<imkes60mm> Ah,kan eens kijken, blijft het dan bij herstarten?
<OerHeks> Ik heb dit nooit gedaan, eigenlijk, ik zou denken instellen bij inlog of in dash>keyboard
<imkes60mm> Bij inlog mag je niets wijzigen
<imkes60mm> Ik wil van de dead keys af die ik automagisch krijg
<UbuntuGebruiker> @imkes: dat heb ik toevallig laatst ook gedaan. Ik zal even voor je kijken wat ook alweer de precieze stappen zijn...
<UbuntuGebruiker> Ga naar Systeeminstellingen -> Toetsenbordindeling -> Indelingen en verwijder de indeling met de dode toetsen. Klik dan op het +'je en voeg de instelling toe die je wel wilt. Als je dan het venster sluit, was bij mij in ieder geval alles vast opgeslagen...
<OerHeks> dan in keyboard de juiste toewijzen, en us international with dead keys wissen?
<UbuntuGebruiker> @OerHeks: overigens nog hartstikke bedankt: het probleem met nepomuk is opgelost. M'n laptop sluit nu weer hartstikke snel af, ook na het starten van KDE-programma's als KOrganizer. You made my day!
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, have fun
<OerHeks> zeitgeist/nepomuk is wel handig, ik gaf nepomuk juist meer diskspace.
<imkes60mm> Zo, nu heb ik bij het inlogscherm tenminste het gewenste keyboard staan =)
<imkes60mm> Heb alleen de ene keyboard definitie toegevoegd en de verkeerde verwijderd (moet zo alleen nog een keertje herstarten voor de zekerheid. ;-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<imkes60mm> Werkt!!! =)
<UbuntuGebruiker> Mooi :)
<JJK> harde schijf bijna vol. hoe opschonen?
<JJK> onvoldoende ruimte voor upgrade. schijfgebruik-optie ziet er mooi uit, maar hoe verwijder ik items?
<JJK> niemand?
 * spekje doet vraag braaf hier stellen.. Iemand toevallig bekend met dat je niet kan inloggen in Ubuntu.. heb van alles geprobeerd vanwege resolutie en kan nu niet inloggen als gebruiker.. geef ww op .. wordt van alles gestart.. en dan moet ik me ww weer in type .. blijft zich herhalen.. kan wel inloggen als gast (gelukkig kan ik nog een vraag stellen :P)
<trijntje> klinkt alsof de x server crasht, dan kom je weer bij het inlog scherm terecht
<spekje> ahh dat zal dan idd wel :P
<spekje> hieft zeker te maken met de xorg.conf?
<trijntje> als je daar dingen in hebt aangepast waarschijnlijk wel. Hoewel, dan zou de gast sessie ook fout moeten gaan
<spekje> ik heb dingen lopen aanpassen en daarna die file renamed..
<spekje> en dadt kan ik dus niet terug veranderen omdat ik geen root kan worden als gast:/'
<trijntje> in veilig modus starten?
<spekje> hoe doe je dat?
<UndiFineD> je kunt ook proberen om een backup te maken van /etc/X11/xorg.conf en deze vervolgens te verwijderen, in principe is deze namelijk niet nodig
<spekje> dat is enige wat anders is
<spekje> dat ik dat bestand niet heb
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1141275/
<spekje> ik kan daar niets mee
<spekje> ik kan dat bestand nergens weg schrijven want kan geen root worden
<spekje> ik kan op geen enkelemanier root worden lijkt :(
<AutonomY> ik heb net de iso op cd gezet en krijg bij installatie alleen een kleurig scherm. Geen desktop,... wat kan ik verkeerd gedaan hebben?
<AutonomY> ojah, de installatie zou goed verlopen zijn, de cd werd uitgeworpen,... dus ik gaf een herstard,... zover was ik dus,...
<AutonomY> veel gepruttel en toen alleen een kleurig scherm (desktop) met een muispijl,...
<AutonomY> verder niets,...
<trijntje> heb je de cd er wel uitgehaald?
<AutonomY> ja dat heb ik,...
<AutonomY> (m'n moeder heet Trijntje)
<trijntje> heb je automatisch aanmelden aangezet?
<AutonomY> ja dat ook,... met password,... wacht die daarop soms?
<trijntje> nee, maar ik denk dat je wat drivers mist oid, dus je moet even in de 2d interface inloggen
<trijntje> ctrl + alt + f1, dan krijg je een terminalscherm en kan je je aanmelden
<trijntje> je ziet geen sterretjes oid bij het invoeren van je wachwoord
<AutonomY> nee geheel niets te zien anders dan de muispijl,...
<spekje> UndiFineD: het is uit eindelijk gelukt met de instellingen thx.. nu nog geen goeie resolutie :P maar wel weer een normaal beeld en als user kunnen inloggen
<UndiFineD> :)
<spekje> ik heb ontdekt hoe ik root kon worden :P
<UndiFineD> sudo su
<spekje> nee
<spekje> want dat werkte niet als gast..
<spekje> iets met ctrl alt f1
<spekje> dacht ik
<AutonomY> ok Trijntje ik ga het proberen! Bedankt!
<UndiFineD> su - user && sudo su
<UndiFineD> vele wegen leiden naar root
<spekje> ik deed su spekje en dat werkte ook niet mocht ik niet
<spekje> je mag blijkbaar niet veel als gast :P
<trijntje> ow wacht, waar is autono nu heen? zo kan ik niet uitleggen wat i hierna moet doen :P
<spekje> trijntje: irc is eng.. daar moet je direct vanaf gaan na stellen vraag ;)
<trijntje> ach ja, hij zal wel terug komen zo als het niet help
<trijntje> *helpt
<spekje> idd :)
 * spekje gaat inhoud koelkast maar eens bekijken
<trijntje> hmm, autono is niet terug gekomen, die denkt zeker dat wij alleen maar nutteloos advies geven ;)
<harrieklomp> of de pc is uit het raam gesmeten :-)
<dejoop> hallo
<spekje> hoi
<dejoop> wat is de bedoeling van deze irc? het stellen van vragen over ubuntu of is dat een ander?
<StefandeVries> Voor vragen over Ubuntu zit je hier goed.
<spekje> vragen stellen mag altijd :)
<dejoop> hallo spekje
<spekje> ook zonder te vragen of je vragen mag stellen btw :)
<spekje> hoi dejoop
<FOAD> Je mag ook antwoorden geven.
<dejoop> dat is mooi, want ik had van de week een nieuw systeempje aangeschaft en installeerde met mijn domme hoofd de nieuwste 12.04 64bits terwijl op het eerdere systeem 11.04 64 bits zo langzamerhand perfect draaide
<dejoop> alles waar ik mee kan helpen geef maar een gil
<dejoop> nu op de 12.04 werken zowel mijn front als back microfoons niet althans in de sound configuratie verschijnen ze niet
<dejoop> iemand enig idee hoe dat op te lossen, het schijnt een bug te zijn in 12.04
<dejoop> heb al gnome alsa mixer geinstalleerd en daar kan ik wel wat aanzetten maar vervolgens verschijnt het niet als ik bijvoorbeeld wil skypen
<dejoop> de pc kiest dan voor de microfoon van de webcam
<dejoop> en dat wil ik nou net niet
<OerHeks> Hoe heb je je geluidskaart onder 11.04 aan de praat gekregen dan ?
<dejoop> uit de box zeg maar, deed daar alles het goed onder
<dejoop> ik heb nu net een ander systeem( 8 core en dergeijke)
<dejoop> wilde wat sneller video kunnen renderen
<idefix> hallo
<dejoop> hoi
<idefix> volgens deze link http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/ moet je iets downloaden maar als dat moet werkt het nooit bij mij
<idefix> nog nooit heeft het downloaden en installeren van een tarball o.i.d. gewerkt bij mij
<idefix> alleen dingen via de repositories werken
<idefix> hoe omzeil ik dit?
<dejoop> nou soms werken andere dingen ook erg goed hoor
<idefix> moet het ueberhapt wel?
<dejoop> zeker de .deb van anderen willen gewoon goed installeren
<idefix> maar dit is tar.gz
<dejoop> daar staat een install file in ( althans meestal) daar staat in hoe je het moet doen
<idefix> maar mijn pc is vervloekt
<dejoop> als je dat rustig door leest en uitvoert werkt het bij mij althans bijna altijd goed
<dejoop> dan moet je een uitdrijf priester vragen
<dejoop> haha
<idefix> Jezus?
<dejoop> misschien kan ik er hier één in Chili vinden
 * OerHeks is er weer vandoor
<idefix> volgens Mattheüs 8 drijft Jezus een legioen demonen uit uit een man en die gaan dan varkens in en de varkens rennen de heuvel af en verdrinken, de varkenshouders vragen dan aan Jezus of hij weg wil gaan
<idefix> doei OerHeks
<StefandeVries> idefix: gelieve dit soort dingen hier niet te bespreken. Hou het bij hulp vragen of bieden.
<dejoop> maar goed ook hier heeft niemand een antwoord op de vraag waarom de voor en achter microfoon het niet meer doen en te zien zijn in sound configuratie in 12.04
<idefix> sorry Stefan
<dejoop> het zal dus wel een bug zijn en die moet nog opgelost
<dejoop> handig kan niet anders zeggen
<idefix> er werkt wel meer niet in 12.04
<idefix> het geluid van de schaakclient Jin bijv.
<idefix> ik wou dat ik nog op 11.10 zat
<dejoop> en ik op 11.04
<dejoop> daar werkte echt alles op
<dejoop> zo jammer
<dejoop> dat bij een upgrade je eigenlijk down grade
<idefix> maar je moet ook niet je hele leven in een computer willen blijven leven
<dejoop> 380 updates moest ik doen na de installatie van de gisteren gedowloade iso file
<dejoop> en dan werken de microfoons niet
<dejoop> echt toppie
<dejoop> ik installeer zo de 11.04 weer denk ik
<dejoop> ben je een priester of zo idefix??
<dejoop> ik zoek antwoord op ubuntu vragen niet levensvragen dan kijk ik wel naar de EO of zo
<dejoop> bye
<AutonomY> Beste mensen, ik krijg geen desktop,... ik installeer met internetverbinding maar als alles klaar is geen desktop. Ook bij 'proberen' van de cd niet,...
<AutonomY> install loopt goed door maakt ook verbinding, is aan het downloaden, zegt klaar voor herstart,... toch geen desktop
<AutonomY> wel een muis :-)
<UndiFineD> AutonomY, wat voor computer heb je ?
<UndiFineD> weet je iets van de hardware ?
<AutonomY> Duo core? bedoel je? 2 GB enzo? :-)
<AutonomY> ff kijken
<UndiFineD> wat voor videokaart zit erin ?
<AutonomY> MD 20110 on ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
<AutonomY> mobo is ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2
<UndiFineD> dus dat zit wel goed
<AutonomY> ach,... met windows wel :-)
<UndiFineD> met ubuntu ook
<AutonomY> simpel ding hoor maar ik heb het niet zo op ati,...
<AutonomY> ok hij moet dus wel werken?
<UndiFineD> ja
<AutonomY> ik zie het logo een beetje van het beeld aflopen dat is dus wat ik zie,... met een (te grote) muispijl,...
<AutonomY> maar als het een driver zou zijn zou je toch wel een desktop zien (vervorms desnoods)?
<UndiFineD> hmmm .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers
<AutonomY> ok ik ga ff lezen,... bedankt
<trijntje> AutonomY: hey, je ging te vroeg weg drnet, je moest nog wat dingen invoeren nadat je in de terminal geraakt was
<trijntje> sudo service lightdm restart
<AutonomY> een echte newbie he :-)
<trijntje> als het goed is ga je dan naar het inlogscherm, en dan moet je daar bij sessie unity 2d kiezen (klik op het tandwiel boven in het veld waar je je wachtwoord invoert)
<AutonomY> ok ga ik zo doen,... klinkt interresant!
<slufbeer> i cannot send mail in thunderbird
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-12
<AutonomY> Ik heb een install gedaan maar krijg alleen een achtergrondplaatje. geen iconen en besturing. wel een muispijl. Nu heb ik ook een probeer via CD gedaan maar die komt ook niet verder. Mijn PC iet geschikt?
<AutonomY> Goedemorgen Trijntje, ik heb geprobeerd wat je zij maar geen resultaat, heb je m'n laatste bericht gelezen? Vroeger heb ik een laptopje met Ubuntu gehad, was niet te moeilijk, enig idee waarom de 12.04 niet wil  'draaien' op mijn pc?
<trijntje> AutonomY: niet echt, is het een hele nieuwe pc?
<trijntje> btw, hoe heb je ubuntu geinstaleerd als de cd het al niet doet?
<AutonomY> nee de pc is al in gebruik met wxp,... ik heb een wissel sys voor de hd dus een install gedaan op lege hd. de cd loopt wel door totdat de desktop moet verschijnen,... bijna dus,... de installatie verloopt zonder problemen maar na herstart ook geen desktop. alleen een muispijl,...
<trijntje> misschien weet iemand anders hier het
<AutonomY> nou ben ik hier een newbie, hoe werkt het? moet ik wachten op een reactie van wat al geschreven is?
<Luckiboy> Het werkt als een soort chat, AutonomY
<Luckiboy> Dus beschrijf je probleem hier maar :)
<AutonomY> tja chatten ken ik eigenlijk niet :-) is meer iets van m'n dochter :-)
<AutonomY> Ik heb een install gedaan maar krijg alleen een achtergrondplaatje. geen iconen en besturing. wel een muispijl. Nu heb ik ook een probeer via CD gedaan maar die komt ook niet verder.
<AutonomY> gaat over 12.04 lts
<AutonomY> download via deze site, cd rom gecontroleerd,...
<Luckiboy> Op welke hardware probeer je te installeren? Het lijkt er namelijk op dat je hardware het niet aan kan...
<Luckiboy> Probeer anders een Xubuntu of Lubuntu, die zijn een stuk lichter
<AutonomY> Trijntje had me iets verder opweg,... iets via de terminal en toen kreeg ik wel een desktop maar niet bestuurbaar,
<AutonomY> lichter?
<Luckiboy> Die stellen minder eisen aan je hardware
<AutonomY> Ik heb niet de nieuwste pc, zal dat het zijn?
<Luckiboy> Uit welk jaar komt hij?
<AutonomY> Mobo:      	ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 CPU:       	Intel Core2 6700 @ 2.66GHz Memory:  	Kingston 2 GB DDR2-667 SDRAM) GPU:       	ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
<AutonomY> zegt dat je wat?
<Luckiboy> Ik ben niet heel goed in namen van verschillende hardware :P
<Luckiboy> Hm, geen dual core
<Luckiboy> Anders probeer je Xubuntu en Lubuntu eens een keer vanaf de live-cd, dat kan nooit kwaad :)
<Luckiboy> Linkjes: http://xubuntu.org  http://lubuntu.net/
<AutonomY> jawel, is wel een duocore Core2 :-)
<AutonomY> Goed idee,... ik zal dat gaan proberen,... bedankt voor de link! ik laat weten!
<Luckiboy> Succes :)
<AutonomY> thanx! :-)
<AutonomY> omdat ik Ubuntu niet aan het draaien krijg heb ik Xbuntu geprobeerd,... die loopt wel, maar wat zijn eigenlijk de systeemeisen voor Ubuntu?
<AutonomY> Intel Core2 6700 @ 2.66GHz  -  ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series
<trijntje> 256 Mb geheugen, pentium III, maar dan loopt het niet soepel :P
<AutonomY> aha dus dan zou het toch wel moeten kunnen met mijn pc?!
<OerHeks> 1 gb dacht ik, en een fatsoenlijke videokaart .. ik weet niet of de HD4xxx nog ondersteund word, door de driver.
<AutonomY> Kingston 2 GB DDR2-667 SDRAM zit erin dus daat licht het ook niet aan,...
<AutonomY> lijtk het aan de atikaart te liggen!?
<trijntje> je kan bij extra stuurprogramma's kijken of er drivers voor zijn
<AutonomY> waar doe ik dat?
<trijntje> ik denk in het menu onder 'systeem'
<AutonomY> ja maar het systeem draait niet :-)
<trijntje> ik dacht dat je xubunt geinstalleerd had?
<AutonomY> ja ok die heb ik geprobeerd om te zien of het wel werkte maar ik wil toch Ubuntu,...
<trijntje> maar heb je die geinstalleerd of alleen uitgetest?
<AutonomY> Ubuntu? allebij
<trijntje> als je xubuntu werkend hebt kan je daar de drivers installeren, en dan ubuntu er bij installeren
<trijntje> xubuntu,ubuntu, kubuntu etc kan je allemaal naast elkaar installeren
<AutonomY> oozo?! ok dus ik begin overnieuw met lege hd en zet daat Xbuntu op install de driver voor ati en dan,... snap ik het nog niet :-)
<AutonomY> ozo naast elkaar,... kan ik dat kiezen?
<trijntje> dan installeer je het pakket 'ubuntu-desktop', en daarmee installeer je de desktop omgeving van ubuntu
<trijntje> ja, tijdens het aanmelden. Ik zou dan alleen niet tijdens de installatie automatisch aanmelden kiezen, ander kan je natuurlijk niet wisselen
<AutonomY> ok geweldig,... dat moet het zijn,... anders koop ik een mac :-)
<AutonomY> Bedankt! ik ga het proberen (dat van die mac,... nee hoor,... )
<trijntje> haha :P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-05
<joostvb> en thijssie_ ook
<joostvb> Muad_Dibber: ik gebruik nog ubuntu 13.04, noch smb...
<joostvb> s/nog/noch/
<mohammadhanif> hi
<JasperCoenraats> hallo
<JasperCoenraats> zit hier met een aangifteprogramma vd belastingdienst, die me min of meer zeggen dat ze zelf niet weten hoe je het gestart krijgt
<JasperCoenraats> iemand die dat weet?
<JasperCoenraats> a;s je met "ls" een bestand ziet staan dat je niet kunt opstarten, wat is er dan mis?
<Gotiniens> terminal of grafisch?
<JasperCoenraats> doet het nergens, maar is overal zichtbaar
<JasperCoenraats> T en  G
<Gotiniens> als je in de directory staat waar je het programma hebt uitgepakt
<Gotiniens> ./ib_linux
<Gotiniens> ib_linux is wss de naam van het programma
<JasperCoenraats> even kijken
<JasperCoenraats> ib is het nl niet
<JasperCoenraats> maar ik denk dat ik je begrijp
<JasperCoenraats> dat doet het dus niet
<JasperCoenraats> er staat een programma, executeble, maar het start niet
<Gotiniens> ow wacht
<Gotiniens> heb je wel execute rechten op dat bestand?
<JasperCoenraats> de root
<Gotiniens> doe je dit als root?
<JasperCoenraats> alles geprobeerd, het staat in de lijst (ls) maar dat ding zegt: bestand bestaat niet
<JasperCoenraats> of ik moet idd iets met root verkeer doen
<JasperCoenraats> maar is su niet ook goed>
<Gotiniens> je moet het als je gewone gebruiker uitvoeren
<Gotiniens> maar wat doe je precies als hij de melding bestand bestaat niet geeft
<JasperCoenraats> gewoon de naam invullen
<JasperCoenraats> van dat bestand
<Gotiniens> ook met de ./ ervoor
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<Gotiniens> dat moet wel als je in dezelfde directory staat
<JasperCoenraats> ik sta in de dir
<JasperCoenraats> ik type ls wa*
<JasperCoenraats> er is een prog wa...
<JasperCoenraats> ik toets die naam in
<JasperCoenraats> reactie: bestand bestaat niet
<Gotiniens> probeer het niet eens met ./wa
<JasperCoenraats> zelfde
<Gotiniens> weet je zeker dat je in de goede directory zit?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<Gotiniens> met ls wa* ga je namelijk ook kijken in andere directory's
<JasperCoenraats> oh
<Gotiniens> mits die  er zijn natuurlijk
<JasperCoenraats> ff kijken
<Gotiniens> doe eens gewoon ls
<Gotiniens> zonder die wa*
<JasperCoenraats> heel veel, te veel
<JasperCoenraats> is er iets als -p
<JasperCoenraats> (dos)
<Gotiniens> wat doet dat?
<JasperCoenraats> opdelen lijst, per pag
<JasperCoenraats> scherm
<Gotiniens> ls | less
<JasperCoenraats> ja. is aanwezig
<Gotiniens> doe eens ls -al <bestand>
<Gotiniens> en geef de output hier
<JasperCoenraats> rwxr-xr-x
<JasperCoenraats> root root
<JasperCoenraats> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<JasperCoenraats> en als root opstarten gaat niet, want dan zegt ie de file met de genoemde eigenschappen niet te kennen
<JasperCoenraats> vaag?
<JasperCoenraats> Gotiniens: snap je 't?
<JasperCoenraats> ben in de buurt
<JasperCoenraats> ping me plrease
<JasperCoenraats> biw
<JasperCoenraats> Gotiniens:
<JasperCoenraats> Kun je er iet mee
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<joostvb> re
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: je hebt nog geen output van ls gegeven hier
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: je zei:
<joostvb> пон 05 17:08 < JasperCoenraats> rwxr-xr-x
<joostvb> пон 05 17:08 < JasperCoenraats> root root
<joostvb> пон 05 17:09 < JasperCoenraats> rwxr-xr-x 1 root root
<JasperCoenraats> ah
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: dat is niet de volledige output van ls
<JasperCoenraats> ik zal ff kopieeren
<JasperCoenraats> -rwxr--xr-x 1 root root 9980004 Aug 5 15:37 wa2012ux
<JasperCoenraats> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9980004 Aug 5 15:37 wa2012ux
<JasperCoenraats> die laatste
<joostvb> ok
<JasperCoenraats> ja, scheelt 1 streepje
<joostvb> dus je hebt een console-raampje open?
<JasperCoenraats> console?
<JasperCoenraats> Terminal
<joostvb> dat bedoel ik
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<joostvb> en draai je in die terminal een shell onder je normale useraccount?  (niet root dus?)
<JasperCoenraats> nee
<joostvb> please do :)
<JasperCoenraats> ik draai nu in root
<JasperCoenraats> hoe draai ik een shell?
<joostvb> ben je onder een normale useraccount ingelogd op je computer?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> daarnaa root
<joostvb> ik geloof dat alsje iets met F4 doet dat je dan een terminal krijgt
<joostvb> en anders ff zoeken in applications - utilities of zoiets
<joostvb> of "uitvoeren" "gnome-terminal"
<joostvb> of zoiets
<JasperCoenraats> ja, ik zit in een terminal
<JasperCoenraats> van gauke
<joostvb> uitstekend!
<joostvb> dan moet je ff cd-en naar de directory waar wa2012ux in stat
<JasperCoenraats> ben daarna naar een root gegaan
<JasperCoenraats> ben ik
<JasperCoenraats> ook
<joostvb> hoe ziet je prompt eruit?
<joostvb> dat ding wt voor de $ staat
<joostvb> of voor het #
<joostvb> op je regel
<JasperCoenraats> root@Adam:
<joostvb> das niet goed
<joostvb> daar moet staan: gauke@Adam ~$
<JasperCoenraats> root@Adam:user/bin#
<joostvb> das niet goed
<JasperCoenraats> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$
<JasperCoenraats> nun
<JasperCoenraats> nu
<joostvb> dat is n stuk beter
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<joostvb> staat in 'usr/bin' dat bestand wa2012ux ?
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<joostvb> dan typ je:
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ ./wa2012ux
<joostvb> wat krijg je dan als output?
<JasperCoenraats> no such file or directory
<joostvb> is dat _precies_ wat je krijgt?
<JasperCoenraats> bash: ./wa2012un: No such file or directory
<JasperCoenraats> bash: ./wa2012ux: No such file or directory
<JasperCoenraats> latste
<joostvb> ok
<joostvb> en wat geeft dit:
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ file wa2012ux
 * joostvb suddert ondertussen een geitje
<JasperCoenraats> wa2012ux: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<joostvb> hrm
<joostvb> vreemd
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ ls -l wa2012ux
<joostvb> wat geeft dat?
<JasperCoenraats> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9980004 Aug  5 15:37 wa2012ux*
<JasperCoenraats> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9980004 Aug  5 15:37 wa2012ux
<joostvb> en wat geeft dit:
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ pwd
<JasperCoenraats> joostvb: /usr/bin
<joostvb> je hebt je systeem in ieder geval op n interessante manier kapot gemaakt... :)
<joostvb> ik snap t nog steeds niet
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<joostvb>  /usr/bin : ok
<joostvb> nou ja, misschien niet kapot
<joostvb> mar wel n beetje vreemd
<joostvb> en wat geeft dit:
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ ldd ./wa2012ux
<JasperCoenraats> no a dynamic executeble
<joostvb> omg
<joostvb> belastingdienst is weer lekker bezig
<joostvb> goed
<joostvb> hrm
<JasperCoenraats> og mijn god?
<joostvb> ik moet ff nadenken
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<joostvb> omg = Oh My God
<joostvb> inderdaad
<JasperCoenraats> homan recources?
<JasperCoenraats> hrm
<JasperCoenraats> nou ja, 't is idd de b.dienst
<joostvb> en wat geeft:
<joostvb> jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ ls -l dpkg
<joostvb> en wat geeft jasper@Adam:usr/bin$ ./dpkg --version
<JasperCoenraats> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 257632 Mar 22 19:21 dpkg
<JasperCoenraats> versie 8.2
<joostvb> dus dat werkt wel
<joostvb> maar wa2012ux niet
<JasperCoenraats> heb ubuntu 13.04
<joostvb> ja, maakt niet echt uit denk ik
<joostvb> tis echt heel mysterieus dit
<JasperCoenraats> ja, dat zegt de bdienst ook min of meer
<joostvb> heb je daar contact mee opgenomen?
<JasperCoenraats> ja, maar die weten niks
<joostvb> i c
<JasperCoenraats> op hun site staat dat e.e.a. niet werkt, maar dat je zus en zo moet. Dan beweert zo'n medewerker dat het eensklaps allemaal doet
<JasperCoenraats> daar kan je niks me
<JasperCoenraats> en dat was inmiddels doorverbonden
<JasperCoenraats> met een expert
<JasperCoenraats> "expert" (aanhalingstekens vergeten)
<joostvb> aha
<joostvb> tja, er zijn niet zo heel veel gebruikers van wa2012ux
<joostvb> ik ben zelf ondernemer, dus ik doe btwaangifte via webformulier
<JasperCoenraats> maar dit gaat over IB
<JasperCoenraats> niet mbt btw
<joostvb> snap er niks van dat belastingdienst nog steeds zit te kloten met dat aangifteprogrmma
<joostvb> o ja, IB
<joostvb> dat doet mn accountant
<JasperCoenraats> ah
<joostvb> heb ooit aangifteprogramma gepackaged voor debian en ubuntu
<joostvb> maar das alweer een jaar of wat geleden
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga wel weer bellen en zo
<JasperCoenraats> jammer dat het niet via een formulier kan
<JasperCoenraats> vreemd ook
<OerHeks> gebruikt u 64 bitjes ubuntu?
<JasperCoenraats> jep
<JasperCoenraats> 64
<OerHeks> ah, ik denk dat dat belastingding het beste draait in 32 bits, ia32 bibs kan misschien helpen
<OerHeks> of libs
<joostvb> OerHeks: idd
<JasperCoenraats> ok. Ik dacht dat libs Libraries betekende, maar niet dus?
<JasperCoenraats> heb dat wel een keer voorbij zien komen
<JasperCoenraats> hoewel de context me ontging dus
<joostvb> ja, libs betekent libraries
<OerHeks> en deze post vind ik ook erg enig, xfonts installeren > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/aangifte-belastingdienst/msg859175/?PHPSESSID=2p834gupv5mgogm80hpl2lus04#msg859175  maar op pagina 2 staat dat Pjotr dit niet hoefde te doen, geheel ontbreekt welke versie word gebruikt, 32 of 64 bit ubuntu
<JasperCoenraats> ik zie die wa2012ux wel staan in Midnight Commandor (MC) maar als ik dan enter zegt ie weer "no such file or directory"
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: MC gebruiken gaat niet helpen hier vrees ik
<joostvb> ia32 libs helpt wellicht
<joostvb> zoals OerHeks zei
<JasperCoenraats> ia32
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<OerHeks> of je gooit even 32 bit ubuntu in virtualbox
<joostvb> OerHeks: heeft 13.04 nog geen multiarch-support?
<OerHeks> Nou, dat zou wel moeten, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> ikheb ook iets uit moeten halen om skype te installeren :-(
<joostvb> OerHeks: aha
<OerHeks> "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype" geloof ik
<joostvb> lekker
<JasperCoenraats> en dan hopen dat je webcam niet 180 gr gedraaid is
<JasperCoenraats> of was daar t truucje voor?
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: dat ia32-libs is een pakket wat je zou kunnen installeren
<OerHeks> Ik heb nooit issues met gedraaide webcam o.i.d.
<JasperCoenraats> ok
<OerHeks> ia32-libs is een overgangspakket; de nieuwe naam van het pakket is ia32-libs-multiarch ?
<joostvb> aha, nog beter: ia32-libs-multiarch
<JasperCoenraats> te laat
<JasperCoenraats> die is wel ff bezig
<JasperCoenraats> poe
<OerHeks> allemaal gratis, allemaal gratis :-D
<JasperCoenraats> ja
<JasperCoenraats> dat is 't coole
<joostvb> ♬ join us now and share the software ♬
<JasperCoenraats> joostvb: die heb je niet van Minister Dijsselbloem
 * OerHeks zit met een Chihuahua op schoot die ook gek is op gratis
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: nope
<OerHeks> Jeroen, poen poen ♬
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: ach hemel. Mijn stiefzus ook. En dan heb me zus chichu's
<JasperCoenraats> of andersom
<JasperCoenraats> ja hij is klaar
<JasperCoenraats> met loaden
<JasperCoenraats> starten moet nu met -L
<JasperCoenraats> en dan een lettertype
<JasperCoenraats> heb m
<JasperCoenraats> ben ook binnen
<joostvb> wa2012ux werkt nu voor je!?
<JasperCoenraats> jes
<JasperCoenraats> geweldig
<joostvb> wow
<joostvb> OerHeks++
<JasperCoenraats> dankjou en dank je wel OerHeks
 * joostvb geeft OerHeks een applaus
<joostvb> wat een vreselijke foutmelding trouwens zeg: no such file or directory
<OerHeks> mooi, als je liefbent, zet je oplosing in dat forum, ajb.
<OerHeks> voor IB is het te laat, maar BTW betalers zullen blij zijn
<OerHeks> en vergeet niet te klagen dat men geen arch aangeeft
<JasperCoenraats> ik zal vd week iets opschrijven daar
<JasperCoenraats> maar de beldienst ga ik ook eens ff tippen
<joostvb> idd. het probleem is: wa2012ux is geschreven voor architectuur i386
<JasperCoenraats> wtf willen ze? Bill Gaatjes als Monopolist behouden?
<JasperCoenraats> ehh...m Hekjes
<joostvb> en een executable voor i386 kun je wel draaien op amd64
<joostvb> maar dan moet je wel ia32-libs-multiarch aan boord hebben
<JasperCoenraats> ik ga zo verder en z.s.m. afsluiten
<OerHeks> succes!
<joostvb> dus dat zou de belastingdienst er ffbij moeten vertellen
<JasperCoenraats> ontzettend bedankt!
<OerHeks> er was ooit een belastingdienstpagina ..
<JasperCoenraats> joostvb: dat bedoel ik. Ik spreek ze nog wel vd week
<OerHeks> (op ubuntu-nl)
<JasperCoenraats> laters!
<joostvb> JasperCoenraats: ok!
<joostvb> OerHeks: ook fijn dat de belastingdienst ieder jaar hun eigen forum helemaal wegtieft
<joostvb> laatste x dat ik t checkte iig
<OerHeks> hmm, overheid heeft sinds 1993 bewaarplicht.
<joostvb> nou ja, t staat dan iig nietmeer online
<joostvb> en _zeker_ niet onder dezelfde urls
<joostvb> o well
 * OerHeks roept zachtjes Boefjes!
<joostvb> :)
<joostvb> ondertussen hobbelt mn kat binnen voor zn gratis eten
<schoc> goedenavond
<schoc> heb een vraag
<schoc> ubuntu 12.04 staat op de pc
<Priyantha> hier ook ;)
<Priyantha> op meerdere zelfs :D
<schoc> lol maar als ik een webpagina in de browers aan kies, blijft die maar draaien
<schoc> het systeem krijgt geen connectie
<Priyantha> ow...dat klinkt wel vervelend :(
<schoc> iemand een idee waar ik moet kijken
<Priyantha> iets met je netwerk settings dunkt me
<Priyantha> ik zou eerst naar DNS kijken
<schoc> ja dat dacht ik al
<Priyantha> stel eens de Google DNS servers in voor de gein :)
<Priyantha> 8.8.8.8 en 8.8.4.4
<schoc> dns ok
<schoc> eh help even svp waar moet ik naar toe, heb twee pc,s naast elkaar staan kan dus direct actie nemen
<Priyantha> ow okay cool :)
<Priyantha> even zien voor je
<Priyantha> je hebt het vast grafisch
<Priyantha> rechts bovenin
<Priyantha> heb je een icoontje met netwerk dingetjes
<schoc> ik kijk even
<Priyantha> dan moet je klikken op verbindingen bewerken
<schoc> ja, je bedoelt netwerk
<Priyantha> is het wireless of bedraad ?
<Priyantha> jups :)
<schoc> bedraad
<Priyantha> okay
<Priyantha> nou als je dan klikt op verbindingen bewerken
<schoc> deze pc doet het dus wel, zit ook op het hetzelfde netwerk
<Priyantha> dan zal je in het lijstje het bedrade netwerk zien staan als het goed is
<Priyantha> die klik je dan aan, en dan klik je op bewerken
<Priyantha> vervolgens klik je op het tabblad IPv4 instellingen
<schoc> moment, alles staat in het engels
<Priyantha> ow sorry ;)
<schoc> ik zie wired
<schoc>  en network proxy
<Priyantha> ik ben zo'n nietsnut die alles in het Nederlands doet om zichzelf vooral te kwellen bij troubleshooten :P
<schoc> ik moet de taal nog ff omzetten
<Priyantha> wired kies je voor
<Priyantha> en dan op edit
<schoc> moet ik naar network proxy?
<Priyantha> dan krijg je een venstertje
<Priyantha> nope :)
<Priyantha> naar IPv4 settings
<Priyantha> of iets in die geest
<Priyantha> dan krijg je een schermpje waar je een dropdown menutje hebt
<schoc> moment, even lastig 2 pc tegelijk
<Priyantha> dan kies je voor DHCP only DHCP addresses
<Priyantha> of iets in die geest :)
<schoc> ik sta nu op wired en rechts onder options?
<Priyantha> vervolgens vul je onderin in dat venstertje de DNS servers in
<Priyantha> als je op wired staat
<Priyantha> dan moet je ergens op edit oid kunnen klikken
<schoc> ja sta nu op ipv6
<schoc> er staat dhcp cliend id
<schoc> even kijken, zie nu een venster met dns servers
<schoc> er staat nu editing ipv4 routes for wired connections
<Priyantha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7#Wired_connections
<Priyantha> daar kan je het deels wel vinden
<schoc> ah perfect, ik ga even lezen
<Priyantha> is ietwat verouderd, maar zou je opweg moeten kunnen helpen
<schoc> thanks
<Priyantha> :)
<Priyantha> suc6 !
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo NoirX.
<NoirX> hey Fermata
<Chat9989>  Hi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-06
<joostvb> добро јутро
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre`vl> 'lleuw
<Terminator> Dag allen
<Terminator> Toevallig iemand aanwezig die verstand heeft van Grub installaties?
<Terminator> exalt, jij nog steeds hier? :)
<Terminator> Ik zie een hoop bekende namen nog :)
<CasW> Och, wat noem je 'verstand hebben van'?
<Terminator> Nouja, ik kreeg net tijdens het gebruiken van Boot-Repair de volgende melding:
<Terminator> FlexNet detected. Please backup your data before this operation. Do you want to continue?
<Terminator> Ben ondertussen al een beetje aan het googlen, maar ik weet nog niet zeker wat Boot-Repair nu gaat doen..
<Terminator> Of er om Flexnet heen geschreven gaat worden of dat het overschreven gaat worden of iets dergelijks.
<Terminator> Enig idee CasW ?
<CasW> Hm, nee, wat is Flexnet?
<Terminator> Schijnt een DRM iets te zijn. Verder geen verstand van helaas.
<CasW> Waarom gebruikte je boot-repair in de eerste plaats?
<Terminator> Omdat mijn laptop 0,0 deed :P
<Terminator> Zonder deze live-boot vanaf USB stick krijg ik alleen iets als:
<Terminator> grub error: file not found
<Terminator> Vandaar.
<OerHeks> FlexNet, via Mathlab o.i.d. ? het is idd DRM zooi
<CasW> Ahja. Je hebt zelf je grub geconfigureerd?
<OerHeks> "When Grub was installing to the MBR, it said something about Sector 32 being in use by FlexNet bla bla bla"
<Terminator> Ja, inderdaad, dat heb ik ook net gelezen.
<Terminator> Ik heb zelf geen Mathlab geinstalleerd zelf in ieder geval.
<Terminator> Ooit lang geleden Ubuntu 10.10 gewoon via live cd geinstalleerd, niet zelf grub geconfigureerd toen geloof ik :P
<Terminator> Denk jij dat ik dat Flexnet wel kan missen OerHeks ?
<Terminator> Of kan er iets misgaan wanneer ik doorga met deze Boot-Repair
<Terminator> ??
<OerHeks> De software die die DRM aanmaakt, heeft het nodig.
<OerHeks> wss in windows
<Terminator> Hmm, dus mogelijk zal ik iets opnieuw moeten installeren in windows?
<OerHeks> nee, want dan ben je even ver als nu.
<Terminator> Daar is mee te leven namelijk ;)
<Terminator> Ahja, dan ben ik mijn grub weer kwijt inderdaad.
<Terminator> Ik denk dat ik toen nog de oude grub had, oftewel een grub die niet zoveel sectoren nodig had.
<OerHeks> 10.10, dat zou al grub2 moeten zijn, denk ik
<Terminator> Kan het zijn dat het toen kleiner was in totaal?
<Terminator> Maar ik denk dat ik maar op " Yes"  ga drukken, als in ik wil doorgaan met dit :P
<Terminator> Even zien of ik dan iig weer een werkende grub heb zometeen..
<Terminator> Goed, "here goes nothing"..
<OerHeks> *duim*duim*
<Terminator> Reinstall grub sda.. This may take several minutes :)
<Terminator> Oe, al een paar stappen verder :)
<Terminator> Ben benieuwd..
<OerHeks> dit lijkt me intressant  > http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.faqs/ka15623.html
<OerHeks> lsb installeren
<Terminator> Boot successfully repaired.
<Terminator> You can now reboot your computer.
<Terminator> Hmm, ben benieuwd :P
<Terminator> Hmm, wanneer zou ik dat moeten proberen?
<Terminator> Dat lsb installeren?
<Terminator> Wanneer iets niet werkt in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee, ik las ooit dat zelfs in ubuntu die flexnet zooi geinstalleerd werd.
<OerHeks> vandaar me vraag over Mathlab
<Terminator> Ah, ok.
<Terminator> Want met Mathlab weet je zeker dat je het hebt? :P
<OerHeks> Ja, zo kwam ik er jaren geleden achter
<Terminator> Nouja, ik zal wel gewoon even proberen te herstarten en anders zie je me zo wel terug vanuit de live-usb-stick-omgeving :P
<OerHeks> oke
<exalt> Terja
<exalt> ohh
<exalt> net te laat
<Terminator> Hey OerHeks, bedankt voor je hulp net :)
<Terminator> Het werkt momenteel allemaal weer naar behoren ;)
<Terminator> Nu fijn Ubuntu 13.04 aan het verkennen.
<jemark> Terminator: veel plezier
<Terminator> Thanks jemark :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-07
<NoirX> hoi
<Terminator> Hey NoirX
<JasperCoenraats> goedemiddag
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand of en hoe ik een NL lib kan downloaden voor gnome-dictionary?
<JasperCoenraats> https://wiki.gnome.org/Dictionary
<JasperCoenraats> die zegt me niet veel
<JasperCoenraats> en daaraan inherrent een de?
<OerHeks> zoek eens via terminal: " apt-cache search dict- "
<JasperCoenraats> geeft ie free dict for nl-de, nl-fr en nl-en
<JasperCoenraats> zocht eigenlijk meer gewoon een woordenboek en geen vertaler
<JasperCoenraats> er zit gnome dictionary op, die geeft een type uitleg à la Van Dale
<JasperCoenraats> alleen dan in hetn am-en
<Gotiniens> JasperCoenraats: onder system settings heb je language support
<Gotiniens> hier kan je extra talen installeren
<JasperCoenraats> ?
<JasperCoenraats> ik wil een programma c.q. woordenboek, maar mijn pc moet geen NL gaan praten, en al helemaal geen duits
<Gotiniens> dat hoeft ook niet
<JasperCoenraats> en er zit dus een gnome-dict in
<JasperCoenraats> aha
<Gotiniens> linux is multi language
<Gotiniens> je kan in principe alle talen ter wereld geinstalleerd hebben
<Gotiniens> zonder dat een chinees duits foutmeldingen in een programma met een swahili interface krijgt :)
<JasperCoenraats> bezig
<JasperCoenraats> idd alleen en geïnstalleerd
<JasperCoenraats> en wtf is drag
<JasperCoenraats> slepen gaat neit
<JasperCoenraats> niet
<JasperCoenraats> ff herstarten
<JasperCoenraats> hebbes
<JasperCoenraats> got it
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
<BolleZijde> Blijkbaar is er iemand aanwezig, ik heb een vraag over MySQL.
 * OerHeks is wel aanwezig maar geen SQL-master
<BolleZijde> Da's jammer.
<OerHeks> maar stel je vraag, BolleZijde, wellicht is het antwoord zo te vinden
<BolleZijde> Ik heb tot mijn ongenoegen geconstateerd dat root de owner wordt van de batabases die ik aanmaak, kan ik nu zonder consequenties met chown het ownwrship van /var/lib/mysql op mijn naam zetten?
<OerHeks> waarom maak je jezelf geen user van mysql ? >> mysql> GRANT ALL ON databasename.* TO personsname@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'Add-Your-Password-Here';
<OerHeks> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;    zie http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-introducing-mysql-server/
<BolleZijde> Die heb ik, het gaat mij erom een copy van de databases te kunnen maken, want des tew groter ze worden des te langer gaat een dump duren. Binnen Mysql is alles toegankelijk, dat werk.
<Gotiniens> een copy van een database moet je zowiezo niet doen door de bestanden te copieren
<Gotiniens> kijk voor een backup naa mysqldump
<BolleZijde> Die genereert een sql-file die de database weer geheel opbouwt.
<Gotiniens> ja precies
<BolleZijde> Ik heb uit de handleiding begrepen dat de gehele directory copyeren ook een mogelijkheid is.
<Gotiniens> dan moet je mysql stoppen
<BolleZijde> Klopt, maar dat is geen probleem, ik ben de enige gebruiker.
<OerHeks> veel opties om te backuppen https://library.linode.com/databases/mysql/backup-options
<BolleZijde> Dank, die gaan we eerst eens lezen.
<Gotiniens> zowiezo kan je de dumpfile heel goed compressen, in tegen stelling tot de files in /var/lib/mysql
<BolleZijde> Ik kan de copieeractie ook door sudo vooraf laten gaan lijkt me, dat ben ik van al het gedonder af.
<BolleZijde> Backup ruimte heb ik overigens genoeg.
<BolleZijde> Ik ga wat in de testdatabase zetten, en deze naar mijn backupschijf copieeren, als dat lukt kan ik er een script voor maken.
<BolleZijde> Wederom bedankt, en tot het volgende probleem dan maar, tot ziens.
<perre`vl> oii
<BolleZijde> Biw (Ben ik weer) met een volgende vraag: kan die security niet op een lager nivo gezet worden? Ik word er gek van.
<perre`vl> leg je computer plat ?
<perre`vl> op z'n zijkant
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-08
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hallo NoirX.
<kleinduimpje> hallo
<kleinduimpje> zijn er ook nederlanders
<Fermata> Rare mensen.
<DenBeiren> hehe
<DenBeiren> kiekeboe! ik ben hier, … en terug weg :-)
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-09
<perre`vl> g'nacht
<bartje> hallo
<bartje> ik heb hier net een update uitgevoerd die blijkbaar verkeerd gelopen is in ubuntu 13.04 . mysql-server geeft volgende fout : dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<bartje>  mysql-server is afhankelijk van mysql-server-5.5; maar:
<bartje>   Pakket mysql-server-5.5 is nog niet geconfigureerd.
<bartje> purge en herinstalleren helpt niet...
<joostvb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<joostvb> geloof ik
<joostvb> afk werk
<bartje> geeft dan dit: start: Job failed to start
<bartje> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-10
<Dylantje> hallo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-11
<girbe> als ik ubuntu download her kent de computer het bestand niet
<girbe> als ik ubuntu download herkent de computer het bestand niet
<Fermata> Wat jammer dat er geen documentatie bestaat.
<Fermata> DenBeiren: is het mogelijk dat uit te zetten?
<Fermata> Ja dat ja.
<DenBeiren> ik heb geen idee wat ik aan het doen ben zelfs,.. als ik disconnect kan ik niet meer lezen he
<Fermata> Het veranderen van de nick de hele tijd.
<DenBeiren> is het niet normaal dat ik mijn nick op afk zet als ik er niet meer ben?
<Fermata> Inderdaad.
<Fermata> Daar heb je ook /away voor. ;)
<DenBeiren> mijn bouncer zet mij op zz_denbeiren als ik niet verkeerd ben`
<DenBeiren> ik ging er van uit dat dat de correcte manier is/was om aan te geven dat je niet meer aan de machine zit
<Fermata> Liever niet. :)
<DenBeiren> heb je dan liever dat ik 50 keer op een dag connecteer?
<DenBeiren> zie niet goed in welk verschil dat maakt
<Fermata> Ik gebruik een VPS waarop m'n client draait.
<Fermata> Maar ik ben er zeker van dat het zz-gedrag in je bouncer uit te zetten is.
<DenBeiren> dat kan idd,.. maar dan staat het ook uit voor de andere kanalen die ik gebruik
<DenBeiren> en da's niet zo netjes :-)
<Fermata> Nou ja, hier is het zeer ongewenst.
<Fermata> En wat een bouncer die dat globally moet doen.
<DenBeiren> niet globale, maar wel per netwerk
<DenBeiren> bouncer is ZNC
<DenBeiren> en eerlijk gezegd is dit de eerste keer dat er reactie op komt
<Fermata> Dat kan natuurlijk.
<commandoline> DenBeiren: Je weet dat /away ook te automatiseren is door ZNC? http://wiki.znc.in/Simple_away
<NoirX> hoi
<reactionrate> yo
<reactionrate> weet er iemand hier iets over lewisstructuren,
<reactionrate> ?
<Fermata> Dat is die met de valentie, toch?
<reactionrate> ja :D
<reactionrate> weet u wrm er enkel formele ladingen bij deze 2 O atomen worden geplaatst?
<reactionrate> http://gyazo.com/20827c75ae9742902cd5cc1f6a77cf32.png
<Fermata> Ik heb geen idee.
<Fermata> Je zou eens kunnen vragen in ##chemistry :)
<reactionrate> oh toch bedankt dan maar
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<Fermata> Daar zitten vast meer mensen die er iets over weten.
<OerHeks> rijke pagina met linkjes
<reactionrate> hey bedankt OerHeks
<reactionrate> op chemistry was ik al geweest, ze zeggen helemaal andere dingen dan wat er in nederlands wordt aangeleerd
<OerHeks> formeel, omdat er geacht word dat atomen een duet (2) voor H of een octet (8) voor andere atomen nastreven. maar dat is niet altijd mogenlijk : ...
<OerHeks> Idealiter zijn alle formele ladingen nul, maar bij sommige moleculen is er geen Lewisstuctuur te bedenken waar dat het geval is.
<OerHeks> Dus als dat niet mogenlijk is, is de stof instabiel.
<reactionrate> Wat ik heel raar vind is dat bij SO42- in de lewis structuur maar 2 formele ladingen -1 bij 2 o's worden aangeduid,terwijl de andere 2 zuurstoffen ook een formele lading van -1 hebben, maar die worden niet aangeduid! En S heeft  een formele lading van +2 en die wordt ook niet genoteerd in mn boek. : http://gyazo.com/20827c75ae9742902cd5cc1f6a77cf32.png
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-04
<Goudvink3919> hallo allemaal zijn er programma,s die onder ubuntu draaien/ van hex naar ascii of bin en octal
<Goudvink3919> en welk program kan ik onder ubuntu draaien voor mij Epson perfection scanner 3490
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Onder Hardy supporte Sane hem nog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917383
<Goudvink3919> even opschrijven
<Goudvink3919> ok
<Goudvink3919> en de vraag van 10:41
<Goudvink3919> o.k lordievader bedankt voor de tip van de website en ik neem aan de er geen program,s zijn voor de andere vraag
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Die zijn er wel, denk ik zo, maar ik ken ze niet.
<Goudvink3919> o.k ik had cheese gedownload van het center en een dag later camera monitor/cheese werkt wel dat heb ik tegen fermata al gezegt maar
<Goudvink3919> een dag later heb ik camera monitor gedownload en die is goed naar binnen gekomen >> maar << volgens mij op het zelfde adres
<Goudvink3919> want hij geeft steeds aan dat er al een program voor de webcam aanwezig is
<Goudvink3919> zouden die twee in het register op het zelfde adres staan
<Goudvink3919> hoe ik bij windows in het register kom dat weet ik wel maar hoe moet ik het bij ubuntu doen?
<lordievader> Ubuntu heeft (gelukkig) niet zo een register.
<Goudvink3919> o.k dat weet ik dan ook weer bedank.
<pds_corp> hoi, waar ik een dagelijke cron job specificeeren ?
<lordievader> pds_corp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<pds_corp> the dark force is rising :)
<Starter> Heb zojuist 14.04 op mijn laptop geïnstalleerd. Opstarten tot en met inlog gaat goed. Na inloggen krijg ik enkel een achtergrond. Dus zonder ook verder maar iets op her scherm. Wat gaat er mis?
<Starter>  Heb zojuist 14.04 op mijn laptop geïnstalleerd. Opstarten tot en met inlog gaat goed. Na inloggen krijg ik enkel een achtergrond. Dus zonder ook verder maar iets op her scherm. Wat gaat er mis?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-05
<pds_corp> totaal verkeerde channel maar heb wat windows shit op te lossen ¨ o save my soul " weet er iemand waar de gecrashte services terechtkomen in de logbooks
<lordievader> pds_corp: ##windows ;)
<Goudvink3919> bij de website van Epson staat geen type 3490 bij >> ik heb de pdf gedownload maar er staat geen scanner van epson 3490 bij
<Goudvink3919> krijg van ubuntu update beheer ook steeds het raam voor update naar 14.04 >> maar ik heb al 3x een dvd gebrand van 14.04 via de
<Goudvink3919> website
<Goudvink3919> van ubuntu .com
<Goudvink3919> 2 starten niet op >>> een wel maar bij installeren valt hij uit en zegt Basis system geinitaliseerd
<Goudvink3919> kan beter een laptop kopen denk ik???
<Goudvink3919> heb de website van hardy nagekeken maar kon niets vinden?
<Starter> Heb zojuist 14.04 op mijn laptop geïnstalleerd. Opstarten tot en met inlog gaat goed. Na inloggen krijg ik enkel een achtergrond. Dus zonder ook verder maar iets op her scherm. Wat gaat er mis?
<lordievader> Starter: Wat zijn de specs van je machine?
<Starter> Oude Packard Bell Pentium 2 met 1,5 Gb intern geheugen.
<Starter> Ik heb overigens de 32 bits versie geïnstalleerd.
<lordievader> Starter: Welke versie van Ubuntu probeer je daar op te draaien?
<Starter> 14.04 32 bits
<lordievader> Starter: De normale Ubuntu is veel te zwaar voor die machine, probeer liever Lubuntu of Xubuntu, de lichtere varianten van Ubuntu.
<Starter> Ga ik proberen, bedankt.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-06
<Goudvink3919> hallo beste mensen
<Goudvink3919> waarom werkt die ubuntu.com niet goed op de desktop ik heb vanmorgen al voor de 4x een dvd gebrand via deze website
<Goudvink3919> maar kom steeds in de problemen bij het installeren het  brandprosec werkt toch goed alleen als ik op stalleren gedrukken
<Goudvink3919> dan gaat de zaak verkeert en dan komt de vraag wat gaat er fout ik laat het brand procec gewoon zijn gang gaan
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Waarmee brand je de iso? (Programma, OS, etc)
<Goudvink3919> hallo Lordievader ik brand gewoon via die website van ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3919> op die website staat via stick of dvd
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Dat is geen brandprogramma, dus waar brand je de iso mee?
<Goudvink3919> verder heb ik geen brand program er op staan
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Goudvink3919> ook niet op windows 7 want die oude nero werkt niet meer
<Goudvink3919> o.k ik ga kijken dank je
<satshow> middag
<Fermata> Ha satshow.
<Fermata> Dat is een tijd geleden.
<satshow> ja vergeet vaak iRC
<satshow> denk zet het maar weer eens op:)
<OerHeks> :-)
<Fermata> Nog actief bij LMUBE?
<satshow> ja hoor
<satshow> ben op moment aan stoeien met vnstats
<Fermata> Ah.
<satshow> in combinatie met conky
<satshow> krijg ding gestart alleen geen idee hoe dat na reboot te doen automatisch
<addk> ik heb op een oude Siemens Field PG laptop Lubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander geinstalleerd en heb alle stappen doorlopen. Na de verwijdering van de CD-ROM mislukte de reboot. Ik heb daarom boot-repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) op een CD gebrand. Bij het laden kreeg ik een command line (inittramps). Ik weet niet welke commando's ik moet gebruiken om het booten mogelijk te maken. Wie kan mij helpen
<trijntje> addk, wat gaat er precies fout bij de reboot?
<lordievader> addk: Saucy is EOL, installeer liever Trusty (14.04) ;)
<addk> ik heb te weinig ram (slechts 128 MB) voor Trusty (reeds geprobeerd).
<lordievader> addk: Xubuntu?
<trijntje> wow, 128 is sowieso te weinig voor ubuntu
<addk> Lubuntu zou wel moeten lukken volgens bepaalde bronnen.
<trijntje> xubuntu heef 256 als minimum
<trijntje> addk, wat wil je precies met die laptop doen als ik vragen mag?
<lordievader> Ubuntu server, lekker tmuxen? :P
<trijntje> addk, lubuntu zou idd moeten kunnen maar het zal heel traag zijn, vandaar mijn vraag wat je met die laptop wilt doen
<addk> trijntje ik wil deze gaan gebruiken voor timelapse fotografie waarbij ik de laptop buiten wil staan.
<addk> verder geen bijzondere dingen, traagheid is geen enkel probleem
<trijntje> weet je al hoe je de camera aan wilt sturen vanuit lubuntu?
<addk> ja met gtimelapse
<trijntje> lubuntu zou moeten werken, je kan de 32 bit versie van 14.04.1 downloaden en proberen
<addk> Het bleek nodig om de 32-bit mini iso te downloaden
<addk> ik had de command line nodig want ik moest eert VGA=788 veranderen in VGA=normal en een kernel optie acpi=off geven
<trijntje> dan moet je de mini van 14.04.1 gebruiken
<trijntje> als je alleen 'lubuntu core' installeert krijg je een heel licht systeem
<addk> wat is er beter aan 14.04.1
<lordievader> addk: Die is niet EOL, 13.10 wel ;)
<trijntje> stabieler, en die wordt nog ondersteund
<addk> denk je echt Trijntje dat het verschil kan maken 13.10 of 14.04
<trijntje> het kan, er worden in elke nieuwe versie honderden of misschien wel duizenden problemen opgelost, misschien zit die van jou er ook tussen
<trijntje> maar als je bij de installatie al VGA en acpi op de command line moest instellen zal dat wel de reden zijn dat de installatie niet werkt
<trijntje> daar moet je het natuurlijk ook instellen
<addk> ja precies en dat dacht ik op te lossen met boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/7973118/
<trijntje> dat is niet nodig, je kan tijdens het opstarten de shift ingedrukt houden en dan kan je de parameters handmatig instellen
<addk> dat ga ik eens proberen
<addk> shift ingedrukt houden werkt bij mij niet
<trijntje> wat zie je dan als je de pc opstart?
<trijntje> je zou zoiets moeten zien: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:GRUB_screenshot.png
<addk> dit zie ik niet, grub start namelijk niet op
<trijntje> dan is er iets mis gegaan bij het installeren van grub
<trijntje> ik moet nu gaan, het beste is om de installatie opnieuw te doen met de laatste versie van ubuntu
<trijntje> installeer je vanaf usb trouwens? Het kan zijn dat de installer dacht dat de usb de harddisk van de computer was, en dat grub dus op de usb stick staat
<addk> ik installeer vanaf CDrom
<trijntje> dan zou ik gewoon de laatste versie proberen, succes er mee
<kriskola> Hallo Ik ben op zoek naar een tweetalig boekhoudprogramma dat op ubuntu kan draaien maar als het kan ook op mac en windows zodat mijn collegas mee kunnen werken
<addk> kriskola kijk eens op www.gravita.nl
<addk> ik heb gravita gebruikt onder Ubuntu maar niet onder windows of mac
<kriskola> en is het tweetalig?
<addk> bedoel je tweetalig betreft spreektalen of computertalen?
<kriskola> ik bedoel spreektalen frans en nederlands, ik zit in Brussel en moet rapporten in de twee talen weergeven
<addk> ik denk niet dat Gravita tweetalig is maar je kan eens vragen
<kriskola> ok bedankt zal ik doen
<addk> het is verder erg moeilijk om een boekhoudprogramma te vinden die onder linux draait.
<kriskola> ja gravita werkt idd op de drie linux mac en windows ik weet niet of we één programma kunnen delen
<kriskola> ik zal hen altijd vragen
<addk> succes, ik moet gaan
<kriskola> ok
<kriskola> dag trijntje weet jij iets van boekhoudprogramma's ?
<trijntje> hoi kriskola
<trijntje> kriskola, ik gebruik zelf homebank, maar ik weet er verder weinig van
<kriskola> je weet niet of het tweetalig is?
<kriskola> blijkbaar is hulpchat niet zo helpend
<Fermata> We zijn geen orakels met hapklare antwoorden op alles.
<Fermata> Ook maar gewoon vrijwilligers.
<trijntje> kriskola, dat kan je eenvoudig uitproberen door het te installeren
<lordievader> Of door documentatie te lezen.
<trijntje> de documentatie weet meestal niet of iets vertaal is
<kriskola> het was geen verwijt, ik ben een beetje ontmoedigd en vaak vind ik geen antwoord op mijn vragen bij de documentatie en installeren neemt tijd en gaat niet altijd vlot
<kriskola> je weet of het programma in twee talen bestaat maar dit wil vaak niet zeggen dat het programma zelf tweetalig is, het zijn vaak vertalingen maar niet dat je je document door één of twee muisklikken kan in een andere taal vertazlen
<lordievader> Ah, tja. Dat is vaak nogal specifiek. Denk niet dat er veel programma's zijn die dat doen.
<trijntje> kriskola, wat bedoel je dan precies met tweetalig? De taal is een eigenschap van het systeem, dus de meeste programma's vragen wat de taal van het systeem is en gebruiken die dan
<kriskola> bij windows wel omdat meeste grote ondernemingen aandeelhouders of bestuurders hebben van verschillende talen
<trijntje> kriskola, in ubuntu kan dat ook eenvoudig, door bij het starten van het programma de taal aan te geven
<lordievader> kriskola: Je kunt in de WineDB kijken of die programmas goed draaien onder Wine.
<trijntje> kriskola, open maar eens een terminal, als je daarin zet
<trijntje> LANG=C
<trijntje> firefox
<kriskola> ik heb al gravita en ciel emails gestuurd naar meer info, ik ga nu naar Wine kijken bedankt
<trijntje> zal je zien dat firefox in het Engels start
<trijntje> kriskola, in ubuntu is het eenvoudig om elk programma in de gewenste taal te starten zoals ik hierboven aangeef
<trijntje> het is tijdverspilling om naar tweetalige programma's te zoeken
<kriskola> waarom tijdverspilling?
<lordievader> trijntje: Ik denk dat dat niet helemaal is wat zij/hij? bedoeld.
<kriskola> ik ben een zij :)
<lordievader> kriskola: Misschien is het zinnig om nog eens duidelijk uit te leggen waar je naar opzoek bent.
<trijntje> kriskola, kan je beter uitleggen wat je precies wilt? In ubuntu kan je bij het opstarten van het programma aangeven in welke taal je het pogramma wilt gebruiken, is dat niet wat je wilt?
<lasergguyy> hoi
<kriskola> ik moet mijn boekhouding in het Frans en in het nederlands kunnen afdrukken, en als het kan ook die programma's in de twee talen gebruiken omdat niet alle vrijhwilligers tweetalig zijn
<lasergguyy> hey wie is nederlands?
<kriskola> het starten is dus onbelangrijk want ik ben vlot tweetalig  het is echt om ermee te werken dat ik de twee talen moet kunnen gebruiken
<trijntje> lasergguyy, iedereen
<josspyker> gebruik engels?
<kriskola> waarvoor engels?
<lordievader> kriskola: Het eerste kan nog wel eens lastig worden, het tweede is gemakkelijk zoals trijntje al aangaf.
<lasergguyy> wie weet waar je goedkope lasers kunt kopenn maar niet bestellen gewn fysiek kopen
<lasergguyy> en het mag niet duur zijn nattuurlijk
<trijntje> kriskola, dan is het toch geen probleem als elke gebruiker het programma in zn eigen taal start? Maak gewoon een icoontje voor frans, en een andere voor nederlands
<lordievader> lasergguyy: Je bent hier niet aan het juiste adres. Dit is Ubuntu support.
<lasergguyy> dus
<lordievader> lasergguyy: Dus is alles dat daar niet onder valt offtopic.
<lasergguyy> ik weet waar ik ben en ik weet wat ik doe
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> ss
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<lasergguyy> s
<trijntje> ah, spammers die zelf weggaan, dat is nieuw. Handig ;)
<kriskola> trijntje, je bedoelt dat dezelfde gegevens van mijn boekhouding over twee programma's moeten?
<trijntje> kriskola, nee, je kan in ubuntu elke keer dat je een programma start aangeven welke taal je wilt gebruiken
<trijntje> kriskola, welk systeem gebruik je nu, ik heb daarnet toch laten zien hoe je een programma in het engels moet starten?
<kriskola> ja maar ik moet de twee talen in éénzelfde programma hebben
<kriskola> maar starten is niet het probleem
<kriskola> ik moet de rapporten tweetalig kunnen uitdelen
<trijntje> kriskola, dan start je het programma twee keer, een keer in het frans, en een keer in het nederlands
<kriskola> maar hoe kan ik mijn gegevens in de twee programma's hebben?
<kriskola> het is boekhouding het moet supernauwkeurig zijn ik mag niet beginnen copy pasten of zo
<trijntje> kriskola, het is 1 programma
<trijntje> kriskola, zit je nu op ubuntu, en in welke taal zit je?
<kriskola> dus je bedoelt dat er maar één programma is dat je in verschillende talen kan gebruiken?
<kriskola> ik zit in het frans
<lordievader> Is er uberhaupt een test subject? Een boekhoud programma die NL en FR doet?
<trijntje> kriskola, ok, dus als je nu firefox start is dat in het frans, toch?
<kriskola> wat is een test subject?
<lordievader> Niet echt zinnig om verder te discussieren als die er niet is...
<kriskola> trijntje, ja
<kriskola> maar wat is een test subject?
<trijntje> kriskola, ok, sluit firefox, open een terminal (ctrl + alt + t), en typ het volgende in
<trijntje> LANG=C
<trijntje> firefox
<kriskola> ja maar trijntje mijn boekhoudprogramma moet tweetalig niet ubuntu
<johanvd> in plaats van LANG=C kan het soms ook nodig zijn om LANGUAGE=C te gebruiken bij sommige programma's
<kriskola> lordievader, wat is een test subject?
<lordievader> kriskola: Een boekhoud programma die zowel NL als FR support.
<trijntje> kriskola, heb je gedaan wat ik vroeg?
<kriskola> nee omdat ik niet begrijp hoe het kan helpen bij een programma dat ik nog niet heb
<trijntje> kriskola, doe het nu maar, dan snap je wat ik bedoel
<kriskola> ok
<trijntje> we praten nu langs elkaar heen omdat je niet snapt wat ik probeer te zeggen, daarom laat ik het zien
<lordievader> En daar ging haar Firefox :P
<trijntje> haha, ja :P
<trijntje> als ik dat had geweten had ik wel een ander programma als voorbeeld genomen
<trijntje> maarja, hopelijk komt ze terug
<johanvd> je kan een 2e firefox openen met -no-remote en een 2e profiel, maar om dat even kort uit te leggen...
<kriskola> trijntje, ik begrijp er niets van het heeft firefox herstart op een blad waar gezegd werd  dat het niet werkt!
<trijntje> kriskola, wat is de exacte tekst die je ziet?
<Fermata> handig, zo'n weblicnet.
<kriskola> Firefox ne peut trouver le serveur à l'adresse www.lang=c.com.
<kriskola> ik had eerst enter gedaan maar dan had ik geen tijd om lang=c in te voeren
<lordievader> kriskola: "LANG=C firefox" met hoofdletters en niet andersom.
<kriskola> ok ik probeer nog eensµ
<trijntje> en niet op 1 regel, maar op twee
<lordievader> Wel 1 regel, anders heeft je LANG= geen effect meer.
<kriskola> ok, deze keer kreeg ik firefox in het ENgels
<kriskola> maar het werkt toch omdat dit op internet is nee?
<trijntje> kriskola, nee, dit werkt voor elk programma
<kriskola> elk programma is dan naar nl en frans vertaald?
<trijntje> veel programma's wel, zeker populaire programma's
<lordievader> kriskola: De interface, ja. De data wordt niet altijd vertaald.
<kriskola> ok maar de data zijn van mij en zijn voornamelijk cijfers, dat maakt niet zoveel uit het gaat vooral om de specifieke boekhoudterminologie voor mij
<lordievader> kriskola: Probeer een boekhoud programma te vinden die NL en FR support en probeer het uit ;)
 * lordievader gaat maar eens naar bed.
<kriskola> dat was de aanvankelijke vraag of iemand zo'n programma kende voor ubuntu
<kriskola> vele zijn voor windows en dat heb ik niet
<kriskola> slaap wel en bedankt lordievader
<kriskola> ook bedankt voor het uitleg trijntje
<trijntje> gnucash is een bekende, en homebank
<kriskola> ok heel erg bedankt hopelijk kan ik hiermee verder dan!
<kriskola> als ik nog één vraag mag stellen, als mijn programma online is en dat ik ubuntu gebruik is er ook zo'n soort commando om het dossier te openen op een mac en of op windows computer?
<trijntje> kriskola, wat bedoel je precies? Ik neem aan dat het rapport in iets van pdf is wat iedereen kan lezen
<kriskola> nee hier gaat over mijn boekhoudster of mijn penningmeester die moet iets aanvullen of bekijken. Het is dus voor de pdf stadium, meestal ga ik bij mijn penningmeester thuis of spreek ik via de telefoon tegen mijn boekhoudster
<kriskola> de vraag is dus als een programma kan geopend worden op verschillende drivers kan ik een onlineversie openen onfahankelijk de driver van de computer?
<kriskola> of moet ik altijd de eerste driver respecteren?
<trijntje> kriskola, ik snap niet wat je met driver bedoeld, en ook niet wat je met een 'online versie openen' bedoeld
<trijntje> dit zijn programma's die je op je eigen computer installeert, dus niet online
<kriskola> driver ik bedoel windows ubuntu mac en de bedoeling is wel dat mijn boekhouding online is anders kan ik die niet delen
<kriskola> we werken met vrijwilligers en niet iedereen heeft dezelfde type computer
<kriskola> of misschien moeten we allemaal een verschillende versie installeren op onze computer de vraag zou dan worden kunnen ze allemaal dezelfde data beheren
<kriskola> ?
<kriskola> dus ik gebruikte driver ipv OS
<trijntje> aha, dat is de foute term, dus die kan je beter niet gebruiken
<trijntje> ik ken geen boekhoudpakket dat online is eerlijk gezegd, met hoeveel mensen moet je dat delen dan?
<kriskola> met drie
<trijntje> mwah, dat valt reuze mee, dan kan je ze de data toch via de mail sturen? Dan moeten ze allemaal hetzelfde programma installeren en dan gaat alles goed
<trijntje> het enige nadeel is dat je dan gevoelige financiele data via de mail zit te versturen die iedereen mee kan lezen, maarja
<kriskola> nee we zouden graag een soort cloud vinden waar we onze backups op zouden kunnen installeren waar we allemaal naartoe kunnen.  Per email zit je met verschillende versies en het wordt gevaarlijk
<kriskola> hebben we al gedaan en het viel dik tegen
<trijntje> kijk, het probleem is dat opensource software voornamelijk door vrijwilligers wordt gemaakt, en niet door bedrijven
<kriskola> homebank is niet voor verenigingen maar ik denk dat ik voor gnu zal gaan, ik zat op hun FAQ en ze spreken van mogelijkheid om files te sharen
<trijntje> dus die hebben geen geld om ergens een serverpark te huren om de data  van iedereen online op te slaan
<kriskola> ja maar we zijn bereid om te betalen hoor
<kriskola> we hebben weinig geld maar dat weinig moet gedeeld worden met mensen die zich inzetten
<trijntje> je kan iets als dropbox gebruiken, dan wordt het vanzelf gesynchroniseerd
<kriskola> vroeger was er een van ubuntu ik had nog niet geupload maar ze zijn er mee gestopt
<kriskola> ja maar dropbox met hun files in the States, zou liever iets alternatiever vinden
<kriskola> maar ja anders wordt het dropbox of zoiets
<kriskola> ook als het programma vrij is voor de boekhouding zullen we wat geld storten om het project te steunen
<kriskola> alleen heb ik weinig tijd en ben ik niet zo goed in installeren van zaken ik zou dus niet 10 verschillende programma's willen uittesten voor ik deftig kan werken
<trijntje> kriskola, je kan bestanden automatisch versleutelen voordat je ze in de cloud zet, dan kan niemand er bij
<trijntje> of je kan een servertje huren en er owncloud op zetten, als je daar de expertise voor hebt
<kriskola> nee ik ben niet zo goed in programmering
<kriskola> maar je hebt me al enorm geholpen voor de keuze en het verstand van hoe ik verder kan, ik zal terugkomen de dag dat ik klaar ben om de zaken online te gooien :)
<kriskola> bedoel je met een servertje een fysieke apparaat of iets online waar je toegang toe hebt?
<trijntje> iets onlines, maar dat is wel lastig om te beheren als je er geen ervaring mee hebt
<trijntje> nou, ik ga er vandoor, succes er mee. Het makkelijkste lijkt me iets van dropbox gebruiken. Europa wisselt toch al betalingsgegevens met amerika uit, dus daar hoef je het niet voor te laten ;)
<trijntje> weltrusten
<kriskola> ok, ik zal aan de andere vrijwilligers vragen of iemand daar iets van kent maar ik vrees er wat voor... we zien wel tegen dan stap per stap
<kriskola> ok welterusten!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<RandyJC> morgen :)
<lordievader> Hey RandyJC, hoe is het ermee?
<Goudvink3919> ubuntu 14.04 staat op de harde schijf onder i386-iso/ en is al 5 x gebrand met Beraso of zo iets / alles gaat goed behalve
<Goudvink3919> het installeren op mijn desktop
<Goudvink3919> Brasero
<Goudvink3919> verder geen virussen alles is zowel windows 7 als ubuntu gecheckt door Nod 32
<trijntje> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Goudvink3919> ik kan in deze geen verklaaring vinden waarom 13.04,13.10 wel / en 14.04 niet
<Goudvink3919> hallo beste trijntje ja lordievader heeft mij al deze website opgegeven maar als ik een lege dvd schijf in mijn speler leg dan gaat hij van
<Goudvink3919> zelf alles  doen
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Heb je die pagina doorgelezen? Daar staat alles op wat je nodig hebt.
<lordievader> Voor de installatie in het algemeen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<Goudvink3919> hallo lordievader ik ga voor de zoveelste keer er naar toe en zal alls nog eens goed doorlezen // maar wat ik daar boven heb geschreven zo is het
<Goudvink3919> gegaan met al die 5 schijven
<Goudvink3919> met Brasero
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Als je met een verkennen naar de cd/dvd navigeert wat zie je dan?
<Goudvink3919> ja ik weet wel wat verkennen is /// maar niet bij ubuntu
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Lees de vraag nogmaals en geef er antwoord op aub.
<Goudvink3919> op mijn Hd schijf staat ubuntu 14.04 i386-iso
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Dit zou erop moeten staan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7977565/
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Ik heb het over de cd/dvd, als je daar naar toe navigeert zie je dan de files uit mijn paste?
<Goudvink3919> sorry,sorry, ik kan op dit geen antwoord meer geven omdat ik niet weet wat U bedoeld
<Goudvink3919> wat bedoeld u met paste
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Je zegt dat je een cd heb gebrand, welke bestanden staan op die cd?
<Goudvink3919> even kijken moment
<Goudvink3919> nou ik begin
<Goudvink3919> 1= .
<Goudvink3919> 2=disk
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Pastebin!
<Goudvink3919> 3=boot
<lordievader> Je hangt hier nu al langer rond, je weet dat wij er niet van houden om dat soort dingen maar gewoon in het channel te plempen. Gebruik aub pastebin.
<Goudvink3919> ja het is op die manier makkelijk gezegd maar als je niet weet hoe je dat moet doen gaat het nooit goed // hoe kan ik die hele lijst in dat raam
<Goudvink3919> schuiven
<Goudvink3919> ik ben in dat gedeelte nog nooit geweest hoe kun je dat dan weten?? en geduld is ook een eigenschap
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Pastebin is jouw wel vaker uitgelegd. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ vul daar de output in die je hier wou gaan pasten, klik op upload. Kopieer de url en plak deze hier.
<Goudvink3919> ja uitgelegd is wat anders als doen
<Goudvink3919> als ik niet weet wat ik in dat vak moet doen dan kom je er ook niet ?? als je niet weet hoe je naar iemand toe moet rijden heb je ook een
<Goudvink3919> navigator nodig
<RandyJC> je probeerde de inhoud van de cdrom te typen in de chat, maar om het overzichtelijk te houden is het makkelijker als je hier pastebin voor gebruikt. zo kan de persoon die je helpt makkelijk in een oogopslag zien welke tekst je  gepasted hebt.
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, ok, ik leg het stap voor stap uit, doe exact wat ik zeg
<Goudvink3919> ja beste RandyJC ik begrijp de hoofdlijnen wel /// maar ik weet nog niet hoe ik het toe moet passen om dat ik nog te kort met ubuntu
<Goudvink3919> bezig ben
<trijntje> klik op http://paste.ubuntu.com/, open je de pagina?
<Goudvink3919> ja trijntje dat had ik net gedaan en er drie woorden in getoetst . , disk, boot
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, ok, gooi alles wat je in het grote vak hebt ingetoetst weg
<trijntje> uit dat vak
<Goudvink3919> als ik in dat vak sta zie ik het andere niet meer??
<trijntje> ik snap niet wat je bedoeld, details details details aub
<Goudvink3919> kijk in dat vak gaan staan gaat wel maar wat moet ik dan doen om dat hele gedoe in dat vak te krijgen
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, ik zei toch dat ik het stap voor stap zou uitleggen?
<trijntje> is het vak nu leeg?
<Goudvink3919> ja
<trijntje> ok, ga nu naar de cd in de verkenner, zoals je net hebt gedaan
<Goudvink3919> kijk daar komt het weer wat is bij ubuntu de verkenner//// bij windows weet ikhet wel
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, je zat net toch de bestanden van de cd over  te typen?
<trijntje> het programma waarin je dat zag is de verkenner van ubuntu
<Goudvink3919> ik zie geen logo van de cd die zijn alle weg
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, waarom kon je het net dan wel vinden?
<Goudvink3919> links stonden 3 logo,s maar die zijn weg
<lordievader> Goudvink3919, trijntje: Laten we het anders proberen, laten we het hele pastebin links liggen.
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Kun je deze paste openen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7977565/
<trijntje> lordievader, liever niet, hij moet het kunnen als hij ooit hulp wil krijgen hier
<lordievader> Goed dan hou ik mij erbuiten.
<Goudvink3919> ik zie geen 7977565 // wel http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, kan je de cd uit de pc halen en em er weer terug in doen?
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Laat die maar links liggen, luister naar trijntje
<Goudvink3919> wat bedoeld U nou allemaal??????
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, haal de cd uit de pc, en doe de cd terug in de pc
<Goudvink3919> o.k
<Goudvink3919> schijf zit er in en deurtje gaat dicht///  maar dan begint hij het andere OS 14.04 te lezen
<trijntje> dat maakt niet uit, ga nu naar de cd zoals je net hebt gedaan
<Goudvink3919> ja trijntje ik heb nu de mappen
<Goudvink3919> ik heb nu twee ramen
<trijntje> ok, druk op ctrl + a (dat is eerst de control indrukken en ingedrukt houden, dan de a indrukken, dan allebei loslaten)
<Goudvink3919> een met chat een met mappen
<trijntje> druk op ctrl + a in het scherm met de mappen
<trijntje> alle mappen krijgen dan een andere kleur om aan te geven dat je ze geselecteerd hebt, en dan druk je op ctrl + c
<Goudvink3919> ctrl +c doet niets
<Goudvink3919> wel die van andere kleur
<trijntje> dat klopt, ga nu weer naar de webbrowser en klik in het vak van paste.ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3919> ja en dan
<trijntje> ctrl + v
<Goudvink3919> er gebeurt niets
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, ga alle stappen nog een keer langs totdat het wel werkt
<trijntje> ga naar de cd, ctrl + a, ctrl + c, ga naar de webbrowser, klik in het vak, ctrl + v
<lordievader> trijntje: Je weet dat nu files probeert te kopieren? Wellicht dat dit in linux goed gaat, maar ik geloof dat windows niet zo slim is.
<trijntje> lordievader, ja weet ik, maar hij zit toch op ubuntu nu?
<Goudvink3919> er is hier wat weg gegaan maar of het goed is weet ik niet??
<trijntje> wat bedoel je met 'er is hier wat weggegaan'?
<Goudvink3919> denken jullie datik niet mee wil werken daar heb ik toch alleen mijzelf mee
<Goudvink3919> nou trijntje er was een hele lijst in dat raam  gekomen en dat heb ik eg gezonden // maar waar dat terecht komt weet ik niet
<trijntje> hoe heb je dat gezonden, wat heb je exact gedaan?
<Goudvink3919> onder de naam goudvink3919
<Goudvink3919> nou volgens dat wat je hebt geschreven met dat ctrl en zo
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, ok, als het goed is zie je nu in de browser die tekst staan die je gestuurd hebt, correct?
<Goudvink3919> mijn beeld staat nu te groot ik zie geen verkenner meer
<trijntje> ik snap niet wat je bedoeld, wat heb je gedaan?
<Goudvink3919> ja ik zie links geen logo,s meer
<Goudvink3919> mijn scherm is 29 inch
<Goudvink3919> ik ga opnieuw inloggen
<trijntje> ok
<Goudvink3919> wat er nu met de chat site aan de hand is weet ik niet maar hij staat veel te groot /// ik zie links geen logo,s meer
<trijntje> ik heb geen idee wat je hebt gedaan, anders moet je de pc maar eens opnieuw opstarten
<Goudvink3919> ja ga ik doen o.k bedankt tot straks.
<Goudvink7447> o.k daar zijn we weer
<Goudvink3919> hallo trijntje
<lordievader> 07-11:17 < trijntje> ik ben ff afk, kan iemand dit aan goudvink geven als hij weer online komt?
<lordievader> 07-11:17 < trijntje> ga naar de cd, ctrl + a, ctrl + c, ga naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, klik in het vak, ctrl + v. Je gaat dan naar een nieuwe pagina waar jouw dingen staan, vertel ons het nummer dat achter paste.ubuntu.com staat
<Goudvink3919> als ik die mappen open heb staan  en de kleur anders gemaakt en op ctrl geklikt moet ik dan pas op paste klikken
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Doe het precies zoals treintje zei ;)
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, het was daarnet toch ook gelukt? Doe gewoon het zelfde als net
<Goudvink3919> sorry mensen maar ik heb zojuist mensen van Thebe thuiszorg in huis gehad
<Goudvink3919> trijntje heb je wat binnen??
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, nee, je moet ons nog vertellen waar het staat
<trijntje> ga naar de cd, ctrl + a, ctrl + c, ga naar http://paste.ubuntu.com, klik in het vak, ctrl + v. Je gaat dan naar een nieuwe pagina waar jouw dingen staan, vertel ons het nummer dat achter paste.ubuntu.com staat
<Goudvink3919> bij de tweede stap komt er een hele lijst te staan in dat ( vak )
<trijntje> ja klopt, en dan moet je op 'Paste!' klikken, en dan kom je op een nieuwe pagina waar jouw dingen staan
<Goudvink3919> ja maar ik sta al in paste
<trijntje> ok, als je dan in de adresbalk kijkt zie je het adres van de site, die moet je aan ons vertellen
<trijntje> het deel na paste.ubuntu.com
<Goudvink3919> en de derde stap klik ik op die kleine text onder het venster en dan verzend hij het weg maar ik weet niet
<Goudvink3919> of dat bij jullie terecht komt
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, dat komt niet bij ons terecht, je gaat dan toch naar een nieuwe pagina?
<Goudvink3919> als ik paste aanklik krijg ik toch dat raam waar de regels in komen te staan
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> wat is de url van die pagina? Het adres
<Goudvink3919> en die zend ikweg maar de vierde stap vraag hij naar mijn email
<trijntje> en wat is volgens jou de vierde stap?
<Goudvink3919> dan moet ik even terug zoeken en opnieuw proberen
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com vraagt niet naar email. je krijgt ene pagina te zien met een nummer, zoals http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978522/
<Goudvink3919> 7978576
<Goudvink3919> o trijntje de vierde stap geeft hij aan of ik mijn email wil invullen voor Lauchpad.net
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, wat is de vierde stap, ik snap niet waar je het over hebt
<Goudvink3919> nou als ik die 3 stappen heb gedaan ( ik heb de gegevens nu al 4x verzonden ) en ik klik op die kleine text om te verzenden komt er een
<Goudvink3919> nieuw klein scherm tevoorschijn met de text van Launchpad.net
<trijntje> je hoeft niet op 'Download as text' te klikken
<Goudvink3919> hoe gaat het dan naar jullie??
<trijntje> maar het lijkt er op alsof je niet de cd hebt gekopieerd, maar het iso bestand op je pc
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978576/
<Goudvink3919> ja dat weet ik ook niet of dat goed is gegaan
<Goudvink3919> als ik de cd aanroep gaat hij de cd laden en klik ik er op voor het veranderen van kleur
<Goudvink3919> ik geef even de mappen die er op staan o.k
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, nee, want je hebt het verkeerde scherm voor je neus
<Goudvink3919> hoe bedoel je nou
<trijntje> hier staat wat je hebt geplaatst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7978576/
<trijntje> en ik zie dat het niet de cd is maar het iso bestand
<Goudvink3919> als ik in de verkenner op de dvd klik gaat hij staan draaien
<Goudvink3919> ja dat klopt maar dan weet ik niet wat je wilt zien???
<trijntje> de inhoud van de dvd, niet het iso bestand in de map Downloads
<Goudvink3919> dat is de inhoud in mappen
<Goudvink3919> dat aijn de mappen die er op staan
<RandyJC> ff vraag tussendoor als dat mag :P ik heb net succesvol een webdav server aangemaakt in ubuntu. maar de rechten heb ik nu ingesteld als www-data.. als ik nu weer opnieuw de commando sudo chown randyjc /webdav kom ik er dan als eigenaar bij? of moet ik dan weer alles omgooien binnen in die map?
<lordievader> RandyJC: Het is handiger jezelf aan de www-data groep toe te voegen.
<RandyJC> ;) SLIM! thnx ga ik doen :D
<trijntje> Goudvink3919, de dvd wil ik zien
<lordievader> De gebrande dvd wel te verstaan, niet de iso.
<Goudvink3919> beste trijntje ik heb hier al de hele tijd op een scherm twee ramen openstaan een met het chat gebeuren en de ander met de versie van 14.04
<Goudvink3919> en die van 14.04 laat zien alle mappen
<trijntje> lordievader, heb je de paste gezien?
<Goudvink3919> is er dan nog een ander deel hier van want ik zie alleen maar mappen met iso
<lordievader> trijntje: if paste == '7978576'; return 'ja'; else return nee;
<trijntje> lordievader, dat ziet er toch uit als het iso bestand ipv de dvd of vergis ik me?
<lordievader> trijntje: Daar ben ik het mee eens.
<lordievader> Pad wijst naar ~/Downloads.
<Goudvink3919> op die zwarte band bovenaan staat ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Wij willen graag weten welke bestanden er op je gebrande dvd staan. Wat er op de iso staat laat ons koud.
<Goudvink3919> else was vroeger al binnen dos
<Goudvink3919> sorry maar ik leg er even een 13.10 in en ga dan kijken of daar verschil in zit want die doet het wel
<lordievader> I give up...
<Goudvink3919> i to
<trijntje> hahaha
<trijntje> ik snap nog niet wat hij nou heeft gedaan, als ik een iso in de archive manager open kan ik het pad niet kopieren
<Maartje> Goedemiddag, wie og wie kan mij helpen met rechten toekennen= Ik ben al ff bezig, heb me suf gelezen en krijg het niet voor elkaar... Ik doe iets fout maar weet niet wat
<trijntje> wat probeer je te doen?
<Maartje> ik heb Xbuntu, en hier voor draaiende Kubuntu, en in beide gevallen houden we gedonder. Ik kan vanuit mijn eigen account niets, terwijl ik admin ben
<Maartje> ik kan niet eens iets downloaden via ktorrent
<trijntje> de rechten staan standaard goed als je installeert, dus je dat vast iets mis als je niks kan
<Maartje> ik kan soms ook niet in mijn opslag harde schijf, dat wisselt, dan weer dan weer niet
<Maartje> gparted kan ik niet normaal gebruiken
<lordievader> Maartje: Lees de man page van sudo eens door ;)
<Maartje> dat denk ik ook, ik kwam op een forum al iets tegen over 15 of 16 rechten, ik heb bij beide accounts 15 en kan wijzigingen doen of zoiets staat er niet bij
<trijntje> Maartje, geef eens een voorbeeld van iets dat je probeert te doen dat niet lukt
<OerHeks> lukt een iso via http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ ?
<Maartje> simpel voorbeeld
<Maartje> ik wil een torrent downloaden, als ik dan op . torrent klik en dan de opslag locatie -maartje-media selecteer dan krijg ik de melding kan media-maartje ...... .torrent niet aanmkaken, toegang geweigerd
<trijntje> en wat is '-maartje-media' voor een soort ding?
<Maartje> iso lukt ook niet
<OerHeks> is je destination een externe hdd/usb in ntfs formaat?
<Maartje> nee, mijn media map, maar mijn schuine streep doet het ff niet
<Maartje> instellingen van toestsenboord kaan ook steeds terug
<Maartje> ff kijken
<Maartje> ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het ff niet kan vinden
<Maartje> gevonden ext4
<trijntje> wat is ext4?
<Maartje> die harde schijf..
<Maartje> of zeg ik nu iets doms
<Maartje> ik ben een window kenner maar een baby wat betreft linux
<trijntje> nee, dus media-maartje is een externe harde schijf die ext4 geformatteerd is?
<Maartje> nee, sorry ff in de herhaling, media/maartje is gewoon op de root
<Maartje> maar daar kan ik binnen mijn eigen account dus niets eens in
<trijntje> dus wat is het exacte pad van waar je de torrent probeert op te slaan?
<Maartje> brb
<trijntje> in linux hoor je binnen je eigen map te blijven, anders krijg je idd gezeur met rechten
<trijntje> elke gebruiker heeft een map in /home, dus jouw thuismap is /home/maartje, en daarin kan je lezen en schrijven
<trijntje> buiten /home/maartje mag je niet lezen en schrijven, de bestanden daar zijn van root of andere gebruikers
<Maartje> dat weet ik, maar DAAR kan ik zelfs niet in, ik wordt er hopeloos van
<trijntje> Maartje, kan je een terminal openen?
<Maartje> en de pest is ook nog eens dat die HD maar een kleintje is van 30 gb en ik liever de opslag had van 160 gb gebruik
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> is open
<trijntje> ok, wat is de uitvoer van 'pwd', zonder aanhalingstekens
<Maartje> baljurk1: opdracht niet gevonden
<trijntje> pwd
<trijntje> dus als je alleen pwd typt krijg je opdracht niet gevonden?
<Maartje> baljurk1: opdracht niet gevonden
<trijntje> wat is baljurk1?
<Maartje> op bedoel je
<Maartje> foutje :-)
<trijntje> je moet niet baljurk1 typen, maar pwd
<Maartje> nee snap ik
<Maartje> heb ik gedaan
<Maartje> maartje@pceetje-System-Product-Name:~$ pwd /home/maartje
<trijntje> ok, dus /home/maartje is je thuismap
<trijntje> date > datum.txt
<Maartje> invoeren?
<trijntje> ja, heb je dan het bestand datum.txt in je thuismap?
<Maartje> via terminal of gewoon via de mappen?
<trijntje> kijk maar via de mappen
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> heb m
<trijntje> ok, dus je kan wel gewoon in je persoonlijke map schrijven
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> maar niet via programma's
<Maartje> maar de definitie van persoonlijk ligt hier een beetje lastig wan alles op de grote hd is ook persoonlijk.... :-'(
<RandyJC> hebben jullie ook dat jullie vanuit apt-get ineens niets meer kan installeren? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7979016
<lordievader> RandyJC: Out of sync mirror?
<trijntje> Maartje, start dan eens een torrent of iets, en sla het op in de map Downloads (/home/Maartje/Downloads) dat zou gewoon meoten werken
<Maartje> jep, gelukt maar moest ff naar /home/maartje/Downloads/ gaan
<Maartje> thanks!!!!
<Maartje> Maaaaar feit blijft ik liever die mappen in /home/maartje/ naar de grote hd wil, maar dat gaat dus niet
<trijntje> nee, wat als de harddisk niet aan de pc zit, dan kan je nieteens meer inloggen
<trijntje> hooguit kan je een snelkoppeling naar die externe schijf maken voor de mappen die je wilt
<Maartje> hij zit IN de pc :-) is geen extrene hoor, in het windows tijdperk hadden we het ook zo, mappen zijn nog intact
<Maartje> want vooral bij het doanloaden van bestanden en opslaan is het wel zo handig
<trijntje> je kan tijdens de installatie /home op een andere schijf zetten
<lordievader> RandyJC: Wil je het gesprek in channel houden? Mirrors syncen vanaf een main server. Als ze dat niet doen lopen ze achter en kun je dat soort fouten krijgen.
<RandyJC> ahaa oke :) ja ik dacht anders loop ik door het gesprek van maartje in maar zal er aan denken
<trijntje> RandyJC, iedereen mag door elkaar hier ;)
<Maartje> okey, dus ff voor mijn duidelijkheid, alles MOET geburen op de installatie schijn, andere locaties kan niet tenzij IK ze verplaats? hbe ik het goed?
<lordievader> RandyJC: Daarvoor heb je de nick hilights.
<Maartje> dus herroten zou als bij Windows kan niet?
<trijntje> Maartje, wat wil je precies op die andere schijf zetten?
<Maartje> zoals ik aangaf, lles wat ik download o.a.
<lordievader> Maartje: Verander de owner van de externe schijf en klaar is kees.
<trijntje> je bijvoorbeeld die schijf mouten op /home/maartje/harddisk
<Maartje> ik krijg vaak grote bestanden binnen, film en foto en nu slipt die kleine hd heel snel dicht
<Maartje> lordievader> hoe?
<lordievader> Maartje: sudo chown $USER:$USER -R <pad-naar-mount>
<lordievader> Maartje: Lees ook "man chown"
<Maartje> maar dan moet eerst het apd veranderen, het is nu een enorm lange reeks van letters en cijfers
<Maartje> dit is het nu
<Maartje> fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4
<Maartje> snap je dat ik daar door een beetje in de war raak, als de hd gewoon boekenkast zou heten dan is het wat makkelijker
<trijntje> zoek maar op fstab, daarin kan je instellen waar je de schijf wilt aankoppelen
<RandyJC> trijntje, haha gelukkig :D
<RandyJC> lordievader, true true :)
<Maartje> okey, ik heb ff gezocht en vind wel info, maar mijn engels is niet heel erg goed, is er ook een nl handleiding?
<trijntje> Maartje, ok, hoe wil je de map noemen?
<Maartje> http://computerfaq.be/nieuwe-lege-harde-schijf-toevoegen-aan-linux-computer-2/ IS DIT EEN GOEDE OPLOSSING?
<Maartje> de mijne is namelijk niet leeg
<Maartje> de map of de HD
<trijntje> nee, daarmee wis je de schijf, dus dat moet je neit doen
<Maartje> dat dacht ik al
<Maartje> :D
<trijntje> hoe wil je die schijf noemen?
<Maartje> de zolder ;-)
<Maartje> De zolder
<trijntje> ok, maak die map aan in je persoonlijke map
<OerHeks> handig met zo'n spatie
<Maartje> wacht, ff terug
<trijntje> ja, het is beter om geen spaties in mapnamen te doen
<Maartje> mijn hardeschijf heet nu dus fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4, dat wil ik veranderen naar Zolder (zonder spatie :-p)
<trijntje> ok, maak eerst de map Zolder aan in je thuismap
<trijntje> doe daarna in een terminal
<trijntje> sudo -H gedit /etc/fstab
<Maartje> op zolder zijn bestaan al een aantal sub mappen o.a Maartje, Martijn en foto's
<Maartje> Gedaan, dit is de lokatie: /home/maartje/Zolder/
<Maartje> goed?
<trijntje> ja
<trijntje> je moet dan de volgende regel aan fstab toevoegen
<trijntje> UUID=fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 /home/maartje/Zolder           ext4    defaults        0       2
<Maartje> en nu in de terminal... durf het bijna niet te zeggen.... hoe?
<trijntje> wat hoe?
<Maartje> soory las verkeerd
<Maartje> Staat nu: bash: /home/maartje/Zolder: Is een map
<trijntje> dat is raar, wat heb je precies gedaan?
<trijntje> udo -H gedit /etc/fstab
<Maartje> sudo -H gedit /etc/fstab
<Maartje> ik start de terminal nog eens op plak dan sudo -H gedit /etc/fstab
<Maartje> en dan enter
<trijntje> ja, en dan je wachtwoord invoeren
<Maartje> heeeel vaag, nu krijg ik bij sudo -H gedit /etc/fstab sudo: gedit: command not found
<trijntje> ah, das omdat je xubuntu hebt, ff denken
<trijntje> sudo -H xdg-open /etc/fstab
<lordievader> nano/vim!
<Maartje> ik krijg nu een nieuw venster van ftsab
<Maartje> en nuUUID=fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 /home/maartje/Zolder           ext4    defaults        0       2?
<Maartje> trijntje?
<trijntje> ja idd, en als je dan opnieuw opstart zou je de hd moeten zien in de map Zolder\
<Maartje> maar wacht ff , ik ziet een " tekst"  moet ik het vervangen of er onder aan zetten?
<OerHeks> de regel met die UUID vervangen, anders krijg je rare effecten als je 2 x dezelfde partitie mount
<Maartje> okey, ik ga herstarten, mag ik terug komen als de boel in de soep draait ;-) ?
<OerHeks> KOM
<OerHeks> SOEP
<OerHeks> :P
<lordievader> Maartje: Ook als die niet in de soep draait mag je terug komen ;)
<trijntje> Maartje, STOP
<trijntje> Maartje, niet de bestaande tekst vervangen, gewoon mijn regel er onder plakken
<trijntje> als je alles verwijderd start je pc niet meer op
<OerHeks> ... maar als die UUID er al instaat ?
<trijntje> dat is de UUID van root, niet van de externe schijf
<lordievader> trijntje: Jawel, / kun je rustig uit je fstab halen.
<Maartje> okey ben er nog...
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, plaats anders even de hele inhoud op pastebin.com, dan kunnen mensen kijken of het allemaal klopt
<trijntje> succes er mee
<Maartje> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # /boot was on /dev/sda1 durin
<Maartje> heb ik er van gemaakt en dit was het
<Maartje> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # /boot was on /dev/sda1 durin
<Maartje> 1e optie goed?
<lordievader> Maartje: Wil je die paste nog een keer doen via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Whoo LVM, nice :)
<RandyJC> hmm lordievader ik kan echt niets vinden op google om me mirrors weer in-sync te krijgen.
<RandyJC> switchen naar US helpt ook niet
<Maartje> gedaan vader
<Maartje> regel 10 vervangen?
<Maartje> voor UUID=fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 /home/maartje/Zolder           ext4    defaults        0       2
<lordievader> RandyJC: Daar kun jij ook niks aan doen. Heb je al met je browser gekeken of de packages er zijn?
<lordievader> Maartje: Ik wil graag eerst je paste zien ;)
<CasW> Hmm. Apache doet vreemd, in plaats van /var/www als rootfolder heeft hij nu /var/www/html... Weet iemand zo snel waar je dit aan kan passen?
<RandyJC> lordievader, ja had het pad ff gevolgd volledig dan krijg ik idd de 404 error
<lordievader> CasW: Dat is 2.4 config, kun je aanpassen in /etc/apache2/sites-available/*
<Maartje>   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0     
<RandyJC> lordievader, als ik een pad hoger ga, dan is de map Sources bijv. verdwenen
<CasW> Ooh, ik dacht al. Het is anders dan ik gewend was.
<CasW> Dank
<lordievader> Maartje: Heb je die paste naar paste.ubuntu.com geupload?
<Maartje> volgens mij wel ja : Paste from Maartje at Thu, 7 Aug 2014 13:24:42 +0100
<lordievader> RandyJC: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ ziet er nog prima uit.
<lordievader> Maartje: Kun je daarvan de link hier plaatsen.
<lordievader> CasW: Er zit veel veschil tussen 2.4 en <2.4.
<lordievader> verschil zelfs.
<CasW> Hm, oké, dat wist ik niet. Nog andere dingen die ik tegen ga komen? :-P
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7979352/
<lordievader> CasW: Vast ;)
<CasW> Dat zien we dan wel weer ;-)
<lordievader> Maartje: Daar voeg je je regel van de externe drive aan toe, je hoeft geen regels aan te passen.
<Maartje> dus onder " 11"
<Maartje> dan herstarten?
<lordievader> Maartje: Err, ja. Inderdaad.
<Maartje> ok
<Maartje> als we dood zijn stuur ik een kaartje :p
<Maartje> toedeloe
<Maartje_> aaaaarg
<Maartje_> er zijn serieuse fouten gevonden....
<Maartje_> ik heb de tablet maar ff gepakt
<Maartje_> lordie
<Maartje_> vad er
<Maartje_> lordievader wat wil je weten?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Ai, start ie nog op?
<Maartje_> ja, ik kon kiezen, negeren, ni
<Maartje_> nog iets en m oplossen, dat heb ik gedaan
<Maartje_> er staat nu een heel verhaal
<lordievader> Maartje_: Was het een file-system check?
<lordievader> Ik weet op eht moment niet waar de pc zich bevind in de opstart fase.
<Maartje_> [    18.356596] radeonb0000:02:00.0: invals rom contents
<Maartje_> ja file-system check
<Maartje_> file-system check or mount fail
<lordievader> Maartje_: Over welke partitie gaat het?
<Maartje_> a maintenance shell  will now be started
<Maartje_> root@pceetje-syste,
<Maartje_> pceetje is de 1e hd
<Maartje_> dat is de 1e account waar ik mee geïnstalleerd heb
<lordievader> Maartje_: Dat lijkt mij sterk.
<Maartje_> wat?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Is dit een volledige shell of busybox?
<Maartje_> kan ik foto's uploaden
<lordievader> Maartje_: https://imgur.com/
<Maartje_> ik heb werkelijk geen idee ik denk toch
<Maartje_> shell
<Maartje_> :-/
<lordievader> Maartje_: Tja een foto zou wel helpen :)
<Maartje_> https://m.imgur.com/7qsSXW1
<Maartje_> beetje vaag maar te doen
<Maartje_> kun je het lezen?
<OerHeks> gelukkig hebben we hier de originele paste nog van je fstab.
<Maartje_> jaaaaa:-)
<Maartje_> ik heb m ook laten mail enn, goed he en dat voor een blonde vrouw ;-)
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je regel met UUID helemaal onderaan moet staan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7979352/
<Maartje_> wat is er nu fout gegaan? had ik het toch moeten vervangen?
<Maartje_> dat heb ik dus gedaan
<Maartje_> en trijntje had het het ov er vervangen volgens mij
<OerHeks> of het is iets met een enter einde regel ..
<lordievader> Maartje_: Ik heb zo een gevoel dat hij de UUID van je HDD niet kan vinden.
<lordievader> Maartje_: Exit de shell en kijk of hij verder opstart.
<Maartje_> je bedoeld die waar alles opdraait toch?
<Maartje_> hi gaat door ja
<lordievader> Maartje_: Nee van de partitie die je net hebt toegevoegd.
<Maartje_> inloggen op de 1e account? of maartje waar ik bezig was?
<Maartje_> ok
<Maartje_> sterj
<Maartje_> sterker nog, zie het helemaal niet meer
<Maartje_> maar in MIJN account wel...... moet niet gekker worden
<lordievader> Maartje_: Je ziet wat niet meer?
<Maartje_> in pceetje 1e account zie ik de hd NIET, in 2e account maartje wel, ik kan er ook in en mappen aanmaken
<Maartje_> maar goed, ze zijn beide admin
<Maartje_> dus niet zo'n ramp
<lordievader> Maartje_: Maar hij is niet ge-automount denk ik?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Kun je de output van
<lordievader> "blkid" pastebinnen?
<Maartje_> wacht!!!
<Maartje_> ik heb een nieuwe hd, van 255mb???!
<OerHeks> die /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root , is dat encrypted?
<Maartje_> nee, volgens mij niet, als ik er klik gebeurt niets (grafisch)
<Maartje_> blkid =nee, volgens mij niet, als ik er klik gebeurt niets (grafisch)
<lordievader> Maartje_: Die 255mb is waarschijnlijk /boot
<Maartje_> @ oerheks, ik begrijp je niet
<lordievader> Maartje_: Dat was een terminal commando ;)
<Maartje_> oh, hahah
<Maartje_> ja ik kan er in
<Maartje_> uuid is nog steeds die letters en cijf ers
<lordievader> Maartje_: Wil je hem pastebinnen ;)
<Maartje_> uuuuuh, ja
<Maartje_> geef me nog ff de link
<Maartje_> zit op dentablet
<lordievader> Maartje_: paste.ubuntu.com
<Maartje_> paste.ubuntu.com/7979644
<RandyJC> lordievader, ik heb het probleem gevonden >.< het was me eigen fout! ik had dit uitgevoerd (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7979653/) waardoor al het verkeer die kant op ging... foutje bedankt
<lordievader> Maartje_: Wil je ook je huidige fstab pastebinnen?
<Maartje_> is het vreemd dat dit boven mijn pet gaat en ik er geen bal meer van snap?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Voor een beginner? Nee.
<lordievader> RandyJC: Hihi :P
<Maartje_> gggmf
<Maartje_> m
<lordievader> ?
<Maartje_> dat was een gggggrrr :D
<Maartje_> maar goed wat is de commande voor fstab ook al weer?
<lordievader> Maartje_: sudo -H xdg-open /etc/fstab
<Maartje_> paste.ubuntu.com/7979680
<Maartje_> handig tooltje trouwens :)
<lordievader> Maartje_: Waarom heb je hem er twee keer instaan?
<Maartje_> wat, die zolder?
<Maartje_> gewoon vor de lol....
<lordievader> Ah je hebt regel 10 veranderd, verander deze terug naar: UUID=44e1351e-89b5-4f76-87c0-6d439250c7ed /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
<Maartje_> nee geen idee, ik heb letterlijk gedaan wat jullie met opdroegen
<Maartje_> kun je dat ook ff via patebin doen?
<lordievader> Laten we het maar op een miscommunicatie houden.
<Maartje_> ben bang dat ik anders een tikfout maak
<lordievader> Maartje_: Kopieer die UUID regel van hierboven en vervang daarmee de eerste Zolder regel.
<Maartje_> jwellicht dat ik zelf heb zitten suffen, maar de laatste opdracht was er onder
<Maartje_> ik zit nog op de tablet, vandaar
<Maartje_> dan moet ik het over tikken op de pc
<Maartje_> vandaar het verzoek of je het ook wil plakken.
<Maartje_> toedeloe en bedankt voor je hulp!,
<Maartje_> ok gedaan
<Maartje_> paste.ubuntu.com/7979725
<Maartje_> opslaan en herstarten?
<Maartje_> @lordievader?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Jup, ziet er goed uit.
<Maartje_> ogaat dat kleine schijfje nu weer weg?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Die wordt in iedergeval wel weer gemount.
<Maartje_> krijg nu gnu grub
<Maartje_> neem aan *ubuntu1?
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar je het over hebt.
<Maartje_> https://m.imgur.com/BFwp9jZ
<lordievader> Oh, is dat alles :P Gewoon op enter rammen ;)
<Maartje_> ok back and running
<RandyJC> ik was ff aan het kijken naar tmux wat in een andere channel werd omschreven. maar is het raar als ik zeg dat tmux split window niet werkt onder een putty/securecrt? icm snelkoppelingen enzo..
<Maartje_> maaar nog steeds /home/maartje/
<Maartje_> dus t erug bijaf.
<lordievader> Maartje_: Bestaat de folder /home/maartje/Zolder?
<lordievader> RandyJC: Kan prima, tmux is ssh client onafhankelijk.
<Maartje_> EN ALS IKNDAN DE PROEF OP DE SOM NEEM MET EEN TORRENT KRIJG IK DE MELDING: kan map / media/ maartje/ tor0/ niet aanmaken
<Maartje_> nee
<lordievader> Maartje_: Niet zo schreeuwen. Overigens klopt dat wel, die schrijft niet naar jouw home-dir.
<randyjc_> oke ga het nog is poberen :)
<lordievader> Maartje_: Maak de folder Zolder dan eerst aan reboot dan nog een keer.
<Maartje_> trouwens, jawel!!
<Maartje_> ok,
<Maartje_> brb
<Maartje_> ok, het is een rommeltje, ik heb de volgende paden
<Maartje_> volume van 160gb heeft als pad: /home/maartje/zolder
<lordievader> zolder? Niet Zolder?
<Maartje_> maartje onder "lokaties" dus in het linker menu heeft als pad: /home/maartje
<Maartje_> en daar staan alle standaard mappen in
<lordievader> Maartje_: Heb jij die folder zonder hoofdletter aangemaakt>
<lordievader> ?
<Maartje_> het had moeten zijn: volume van 160 gb v eranderd in "zolder" en de  map "maartje" onder home had op de volume van 160 gb moeten staan dus /zolder/maartje met alles submappen
<Maartje_> ja, Zolder
<lordievader> Maartje_: Met of zonder hoofdletter?
<Maartje_> dus /home/maartje/Zolder/
<lordievader> Maartje_: Dan is het vreemd dat ie hem mount in zolder en niet Zolder.
<Maartje_> wel met een hofdletter hoor
<lordievader> Ah, oke. Dus problem solved?
<Maartje_> https://m.imgur.com/MtL6w3A
<Maartje_> nee
<Maartje_> want ktoorent snapt het niet en zoals ik al tikkte
<Maartje_> het had moeten zijn: volume van 160 gb v eranderd in "zolder"
<Maartje_> en de  map "maartje" onder home had op de volume van 160 gb moeten staan dus /zolder/maartje met alles submappen
<Maartje_> maar ik krijg de indruk dat dat niet mowgelijk is. is een herinstakatie niet verstandiger?
<lordievader> Maartje_: Begrijp ik je goed dat je /home/maartje/Zolder als home-dir (/home/maartje) wilt hebben?
<Maartje_> jaaaaa
<Maartje_> en dan voor mijn man bv /zolder/martijn met standaard submappen
<lordievader> Maartje_: Ja dan is het wellicht makkelijker om een reinstall te doen waarbij je handmatig de partities toe wijst en de externe hdd laat mounten naar /home.
<lordievader> Kan opzich ook wel met deze install, maar het is moeite. En ik heb nu niet echt tijd/zin om je erdoor heen te leiden.
<Maartje_> hahaha, dat begrijp ik, je bent al ff met me bezig
<Maartje_> en alsmik het zelf doe snap ik het wellicht ook beter
<lordievader> Maartje_: Opzich is het niet veel meer dan een rsync en een fstab update.
<Maartje_> dus,,, DANK VOOR JE GEWELDIGE HULP!!
<lordievader> Maartje_: Geen probleem ;)
<Maartje_> maar ik baal dat ik eigenlijk niet weet wat ik doe, ben echt een windows meisje en in het register klooien was geen probleem. jij bent de hersen chirurg en ik de kippenplukker, snap je?
<Maartje_> dus herinstallatie gaan we doen zodat ik het in de vingers krijg
<Maartje_> doei doei
<ThePadawan> sup guys
<ThePadawan> bezig met een email interview aan het opstellen voor ne game brureau als er iemand ideetjes heeft let me know :)
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Err, wat heeft dat met Ubuntu support te maken?
<ThePadawan> lordievader: nieks,maar mss heeft er iemmand een genial idee
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Dus is het offtopic...
<ThePadawan> lordievader: yes is there a ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lordievader> ThePadawan: Ja, zie het topic.
<ThePadawan> lordievader: darn, heb meer bloed nodig in me caffinie of is het omgekeerd :?
<lordievader> ;)
<ThePadawan> o ja, als je ooit iemand vind die z'n code niet deftig documenteerd , please use the force on him
<ThePadawan> documenteert
<bathman> 14.04 reservekopie-service / backup werkt niet.. iemand een idee waar dat aan kan liggen?
<lordievader> bathman: Defineer 'werkt niet'.
<bathman> :)
<bathman> we krijgen een venstertje dat wachtwoord vraagt, na ingeven doet-ie niets
<bathman> nochtans is de externe schijf van de eigenaar, of toch al zeker mount point
<bathman> schijf staat ook in fstab nu
<bathman> met als flags, ff checken:
<lordievader> bathman: Open hem eens vanuit een terminal, wil nog wel eens een hint geven aan wat er fout gaat.
<bathman> rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other00
<bathman> weet jij hoe dat heetn lordievader ? ik heb er geen idee van
<bathman> dus die standaar backup met kluis-icoontje
<bathman> +d
<lordievader> bathman: Hmm, rechter muis klik op dat icoontje om te achterhalen welk commando het uitvoert?
<bathman> in Unity ligt dat precies niet voor de hand :)
<bathman> ff kijken vanuit start
<lordievader> bathman: Als je geen zin hebt om het te debuggen raad ik je aan om over te stappen naar dirvish :)
<lordievader> Ugh, die Unity ook altijd :P
<bathman> idd..
<OerHeks> dejadup
<OerHeks> ah
<OerHeks> ga eens met je filemanager naar je ext hdd ?
<bathman> OerHeks : dat gaat, maar het duurt altijd wel ff eer we inhoud zien
<OerHeks> als je mount niet actief is, dan werkt bij mij de backup ook niet.
<bathman> ik heb m in /etc/fstab gezet als automount
<bathman> het is te zeggen
<bathman> rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other00
<bathman> misschien moet daar nog auto bij?
<OerHeks> zoiets ? UUID=0123...  /media/data     ext4    rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,user,async,errors=remount-ro,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000        0       2
<bathman> jah :)
<bathman> maar dus met die flags die ik gaf
<bathman> en 0 0
<OerHeks> iets zegt me dat het altijd 0 1 of 0 2 moet zijn ..
<lordievader> Dat heb ik vandaag nog opgezocht, dat laatste getal is of hij hem moet checken.
<bathman> die laatste 0 is nooit checken denk ik
<bathman> idd
<lordievader> Anyhey, wat is er mis met de defaults?
<bathman> en eerste getal welke volgorde
<bathman> defaults.. idd
<bathman> maar ik nam het maar over van een korte tutorial :)
<lordievader> bathman: Nope volgorde zit ook in het 2de getal, eerste getal heeft met een dump van het een of ander te maken.
<bathman> maw:
<bathman> wat stellen jullie voor als flags? :)
<bathman> en die schijf lijkt anders prima te mounten
<lordievader> bathman: defaults, letterlijk: defaults
<bathman> that's it?
<lordievader> bathman: Jup.
<bathman> geen rw,auto?
<lordievader> bathman: Die zitten al in defaults.
<bathman> k
<lordievader> bathman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55273/default-fstab-mount-options
<bathman> nouser zit daar onder
<bathman> ziet er missch enkel wat vreemd uit
<lordievader> bathman: Als jij de owner bent is dat toch geen probleem?
<bathman> haja slim :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-08
<RandyJC> Goedemorgen mensen :)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ThePadawan> join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Maartje> Goedemiddag, daar was ik weer
<lordievader> o/
<Maartje> ik heb het zelfde probleem als gisteren, ik kan niets opslaan van uit programma's op mijn grote hardeschijf
<Maartje> wat dan ook, niet van uit libre, niet in ktorrent enz, TE irritant
<Maartje> wat doe ik fout?
<Maartje> iemand?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> wat geeft hij voor fout aan?
<Maartje> Fout bij opslaan van document naamloos1: /media/maartje/fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4/MAARTJE/Thor/Uren lijsten/uren juli 2014.ods bestaat niet.
<Maartje> " fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 " is de hardeschijf
<Maikel> hmm, je harde schijf is dus zo gekoppeld?
<Maikel> Kan je als root wel er iets wegschrijven?
<Maartje> ja, elke keer, heb 2 dagen geleden alles er opneiuw opgezet, toen was ik hier in de chat om dat ik de hd wou vernomen en als /home wou, dat ging hopeloos fout, gisteren alles er weer opnieuw opgezet, draait als een zonnetje maar ik kan dus niets met die hd, ik kan er wel in trouwens, maar niets in oplsaan
<Maartje> Als ik bv een nieuwe map wil maken dan moet ik idd eerst via het terminal venster
<Maikel> als root?
<Maikel> wat is het filesystem
<Maartje> sorry, ff een telefoontje tussendoor
<Maartje> maar ik kan er momenteel helemaal niet in
<Maartje> ik bedoel mappen aanmaken ed
<Maartje> ik zie alles, alles is te klikken maar geen toegang tot verandering
<Maartje> is er nog iemand die me zou willen helpen?
<randyjc> ik zou je graag willen helpen maar ik ben zelf een n00b :)
<Maartje> hahahha. de blinde en de manke, zoiets?
<randyjc> haha
<Maartje> goedemiddag, ik was ff weg, maar ik ga in de herhaling, ik heb het vogende probleem:
<Maartje> ik heb het zelfde probleem als gisteren, ik kan niets opslaan van uit programma's op mijn grote hardeschijf
<Maartje> wat dan ook, niet van uit libre, niet in ktorrent enz, TE irritant
<Maartje> Ik heb overgins  gezocht op internet maar kom nergens een gelijk probleem tegen dus ik zit met mijn handen in het haar
<lordievader> Maartje: Proberen die programmas te schrijven naar je home-dir?
<Maartje> nee, naar een map op mijn extra hd
<Maartje> Troouwens jawel, /home is de doel map maar ik wil er dan een ander van maken
<Maartje> en dat gaat dus niet. Alle paden zitten vast
<lordievader> Maartje: Heb je schrijf rechten op de destination?
<Maartje> wat bedoel je daar mee?
<lordievader> Maartje: Die programmas willen ergens naartoe schrijven, heb je schrijf rechten in die folder?
<Maartje> nee
<lordievader> Maartje: Fix de rechten ;)
<Maartje> geen nekele map op die hd is te schrijven, knippen, plakken enz
<Maartje> ik kan alleen lezen
<Maartje> .... HOE
<Maartje> heb me suf gezocht
<lordievader> Maartje: Lees de man pages van chown en chmod ;)
<Maartje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=5854.0
<Maartje> die?
<Maartje> dankjewel weer, nu heb ik tenminste een " naam"
<lordievader> Maartje: man chown
<lordievader> Maartje: man chmod
<Maartje> IK NSAP ER GEEN BAL VAN :'-(  :'-(
<Maartje> heb ff wat dingen gelezen maar lees allemaal termen waar ik niets mee kan
<Maartje> ik moet ff bij de basis beginnen
<Maartje> is dit het? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/nl/man2/chown.2.html
<lordievader> Maartje: Heb je een terminal voor je?
<Maartje> ja
<lordievader> Maartje: Tik eens "man chown" in.
<Maartje> gedaan
<lordievader> Dan krijg je de manual page van 'chown' daarin wordt uitgelegt wat voor een programma het is, wat het doet. En welke opties er beschikbaar zijn.
<Maartje>   --from?
<lordievader> Maartje: Bijvoorbeeld, als je /home/test van owner wilt wijzigen voer je "chown test /home/test" hierna is die directory van de user 'test'.
<lordievader> Als je ook gelijk de groep mee wilt pakken gebruik je "chown test:test /home/test", hierna is de folder van 'test' en groep 'test'.
<lordievader> Om dit soort dingen te kunnen wijzigen heb je wel de benodigde rechten nodig. Vaak komt dit neer op root rechten, ofwel: sudo chown test:test /home/test
<Maartje> oke dus chown fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4:fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 /home/fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e4 in mijn geval?
<Maartje> en dan kan ik vanuit elk willekeurig programma bestanden in elke map op hd opslaan?
<lordievader> Maartje: Nee, het lijkt me sterk dat dat een username is.
<Maartje> ok, dus ik moet MIJN naam invullen?
<lordievader> Maartje: Jouw username, een shortcut zou "sudo chown $USER:$USER <folder>" zijn.
<Maikel> EBKAC
<Maartje> "sudo chown $maartje:$maartje <fb2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e>"  zo dan?
<Maartje> ben als de dood dat ik de boel in de soep draai dus liver 10x vragen las je het niet erg vind
<Maikel> sudo su -
<Maikel> chown -R $maart $maaart 2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e
<Maartje> ok, wat is het verschil tussen die twee regels (in uitvoer)
<Maikel> de -R
<Maikel> alles wat onder die dir valt, wordt van de owner $maartje
<Maartje> HAHAHA, dat zag ik, maar wat als ik mijn regel had geplakt/
<lordievader> Maartje: Letterlijk '$USER' niet '$maartje'
<Maikel> vond het al zo'n raar variabel, maar goed
<Maartje> chown -R $USER $USER 2a2975-9715-4827-8f35-3fdc062322e
<Maikel> correct.
<Maartje> en vooor alle accounts moet ik dit in de eigen omgeving doen?
<lordievader> Maartje: Gegeven dat je in je home-dir zit, ja.
<lordievader> Maartje: Een folder kan maar 1 eigenaar hebben.
<Maartje> dus, terminal, en dan plakken?
<lordievader> Wil je dat meerdere gebruikers kunnen schrijven/lezen moet je een gedeelde groep lees/schrijf toegang geven.
<Maikel> ik denk dat Maartje niet een antwoord wilt hebben
<Maikel> maar huiswerk
<Maartje> ok, dus mijn man loopt straks tegen he zelfde gekloot aan? dat is toch vaag dat we niet beide ONZE bestanden op een bestaande hardeschijf kunnen bewerken, of begrijp ik het verkeerd
<Maikel> https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/linux-users-and-groups
<Maikel> nou ja
<Maikel> of je doet een chmod 777 -R
<Maikel> BAM alles open
<Maartje> Maikel
<lordievader> Doe maar niet...
<Maartje> ik wil hee;l graag begrijpen wat ik doe
<Maikel> Maartje: no offense
<Maikel> maar dan moet je dat artikel lezen en oefenen
<Maikel> https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/linux-users-and-groups
<Maartje> nee, ik wil ook niet alles open, ik wil in mijn hd kunnen, dat is alles
<lordievader> Maartje: Zoals ik al zei, maar een gedeelde groep aan voeg de users toe en geef de groep read/write access.
<Maartje> ok, dan maak ik een nieuwe groep of hou ik de de PC naam aan?
<Maartje> en ik voel me niet aangevallen hoor, maar ik heb al heel veel geozht en gelezen, maar als je al niet weet waar je naar zoekt is het erg lastig
<lordievader> Maartje: man groupadd
<Maikel> als je op dit niveau bezig wilt zijn, dan zou je toch echt willen inlezen
<Maikel> LPI 1 niveau
<lordievader> Maartje: En om een user aan groepen toe te voegen: man usermod
<Maartje> ik lees me suf :D
<Maartje> maar ff off te record, hoe kan het dat je niet zoals in windows of apple gewoon toegang tot je eigen documenten hebt? Niet kunt verplaatsen, verwijderen of op kunt slaan. Die optie moet toch standaard zijn?
<Maikel> http://superuser.com/questions/280994/give-write-permissions-to-multiple-users-on-a-folder-in-ubuntu
<lordievader> Maartje: Linux is heel wat strenger qua rwx rechten.
<Maartje> daar was ik achter en gezien de complexiteit vind ik dat ook wel terecht maar niet bij je bestaande eigen bestanden kunnen is zoiets als een slot op je koelkast
<BerryH> lordievader: waarom groupadd en niet addgroup?
<BerryH> Maartje: maar alleen jij hebt de sleutel van het slot en niet de mensen die er niet in mogen. :-)
<lordievader> BerryH: Meh, kan allebei.
<Maartje> dat snap ik, maar als ik alleen de sleutel heb dan moet mijn hubby en dochter voor elke slok melk en plakje kaas naar mij en wat als ik er niet ben... Leuk die metaforen ;-)
<Maartje> @berry, wat is het verschil dan?
<lordievader> Maartje: De een is een front-end voor de ander, vergeet altijd welke de front-end is.
<lordievader> Hetzelfde heb je met useradd en adduser.
<BerryH> Maartje: goede vraag. Zoals bij zoveel dingen zou ik daar de documentatie voor in moeten.
<BerryH> lordievader: ja, het is handig dat er meerdere wegen naar Rome zijn alleen soms is het een klein beetje verarrend.
<BerryH> verwarrend.
<Maartje> :D ik ga zelf zoeken, want lezen is weten en ik ga die toegangrechten niet eerder aanpassen voor dat ik begrijp wat ik doe, goed he Maikel ;-)
<lordievader> BerryH: Ach de twee hebben andere doeleinden, de een is handig als je het handmatig uitvoert, de ander is handig in scriptjes.
<Maartje> ha, het toverwoord, hebben jullie geen scriptje voor mij ;-)
<BerryH> Maartje: een gedeelte van de uitvoer van het man commando op adduser:  adduser  and addgroup add users and groups to the system according to command line options and configuration information in /etc/adduser.conf.  They are friendlier front ends to the low  level  tools  like useradd, groupadd and usermod programs
<Maartje> ik heb volgens mij een handige pagina gevonden http://nl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu:_Linux_voor_mensen/Werken_met_bestanden/Toegangsrechten_veranderen
<BerryH> Maartje: das mooi. Kun je dat gebruiken om te doen wat je wilt?
<Maartje> ik hoop, het ben nu bezig met " mijn 1e script"  ga maar gewoon lezen en wellicht snap ik het dan
<lordievader> Maartje: Vanwaar een script? Je hoeft dit maar 1x te doen.
<Maartje> jdat was een grapje, zo van tikken jullie het ff voor me in, dan plak ik het
<Maartje> maar ik moet zeggen bovenstaande link is wel helder
<Maartje> dus ik kijk of ik het zo mezelf aan kan leren en dus begrijp wat ik doe
<lordievader> Maartje: Als wij het voor je gaan tikken leer je er niks van ;)
<Maartje> nee, daarom :D
<Maartje> maar dan nog 1 ding, is er een simpele oplossing voor die bizar lange naam van de hd?
<Maartje> eerst rechten aanpassen en dan naam wijzigen?
<BerryH> Die naam hoef je niet in z'n geheel te typen in de terminal he? Beginletter gevolgd door de <TAB> toets is waarschijnlijk genoeg..
<lordievader> Maartje: Fstab, zoals je gister is uitgelegd.
<Maartje> ok, dan probeer ik dat straks ook ff
<Maartje> thank you all, again :-)
<alwin> hallo eet smakelijk
<alwin> is er iemand die mij kan helpen met de nvidia driver in lubuntu?
<lordievader> alwin: Fire away, wat is het probleem?
<alwin> ok ik heb lubuntu.14.01 install
<alwin> en een geforce 3 Ti 500
<alwin> de driver is de 96.43.23 serie
<alwin> zover was ik tot nu toe
<alwin> beelde heb ik wel maar icons moeten soms eerst een mouseover hebben om zichtbaar te worden
<alwin> ik ben wel een beetje nwebie nog
<BerryH> alwin: hoe heb je die driver geinstalleerd?
<alwin> een week oude zeg maar ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Nouveau werkte niet?
<alwin> ik heb m nog niet geinstalleerd ben van linux mint cinnamon naar lubuntu overgegaan vandaag
<alwin> nouveau werkt nu wel
<alwin> maar icoontje en soms tekst zijn niet zichtbaar
<lordievader> alwin: Zou je de output van "lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA" willen pastebinnen?
<alwin> sure hoe krijg ik die output in een file
<alwin> lol wacht
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lordievader> alwin: ^ dat ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Of installeer 'pastebinit' als je het jezelf makkelijk wilt maken.
<alwin> ok ;) terminal zegt lscpi niet te kennen
<trijntje> alwin: je kan beter kopieren en plakken, dan maak je minder fouten
<lordievader> Err "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"*
<trijntje> het commando is lspci, niet lsCPI
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat was mijn tikfout :P
<alwin> nice ;) wacht
<Fermata> Sjongejonge, je lijkt wel een mens, lordievader. ;)
<lordievader> Fermata: Ah, my cover is blown.
<lordievader> :(
<trijntje> lordievader: ow lol, haha
<trijntje> zo zie je maar, ik met mn vooroordelen over nieuwe gebruikers ;)
<alwin> mijn terminal snapt niks van copy paste wacht ff
<trijntje> alwin: klopt, paste is 'shift + insert', of je kan rechtermuisknop -> plakken doen
<lordievader> alwin: ctrl + shift + v in je terminal om te plakken.
<alwin> terminal heet xterm en is eigenwijs
<alwin> wacht het is niet veul
<alwin> vga compatible controller : NVIDIA corp NV20 geforce3 Ti 500 (re v a3)
<alwin> subsystem NVVIDIA corp device 010 c
<alwin> kernel driver in use : nouveau
<alwin> dat is 't
<lordievader> alwin: Wil je in het vervolg toch pastebin gebruiken, ook al is het niet veel.
<lordievader> alwin: Hoe heb je de nvidia driver geinstalleerd?
<alwin> altijd, maar ik kan nog niet knippen en plakken in deze terminal
<alwin> geen driver geinstalleerd nog
<alwin> ik lees zoveel verschillende zaken
<lordievader> alwin: Je had het over de 96 versie, heb je deze al gedownload?
<trijntje> de standaard drivers zijn vaak goed genoeg, ik heb op mijn pc ook geen extra drivers voor de videokaart en ik kan zelfs gamen
<alwin> ja maar dan wordt het dus ingewikkeld
<lordievader> alwin: Ik loop je er wel doorheen ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Waar heb je hem naartoe gedownload? ~/Downloads?
<alwin> wacht ik geef je ff de link waar ik ben
<alwin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96
<alwin> er lijkt een manier met apt-get te zijn
<alwin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia dit ook al uit
<lordievader> alwin: Zou je hem van [1] willen downloaden. [1] http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/48997/en-us
<trijntje> alwin: in ubuntu hoef je nooit software vanaf het internet te downloaden, alles gaat via het softwarecentrum
<lordievader> trijntje: 96 zit niet meer in trusty. Is ook niet gek 96 is legacy ten top.
<alwin> haha heb dat al zo vaak gehoord deze week
<alwin> wacht ik geef je mijn link
<alwin> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-96.43.23-driver.html
<alwin> kijk daar staat certified bij ;) haha
<alwin> die doen?
<alwin> die heb ik in downloads nu
<lordievader> alwin: Je gebruik de 32bit versie van Ubuntu?
<alwin> yep
<alwin> lubuntu h`e
<lordievader> alwin: Check, dat heb je de juiste.
<lordievader> Van Lubuntu bestaat ook wel een 64bit versie ;)
<alwin> maar dat mag de pret niet drukken toch?
<alwin> weet ik maar comp is van fred flinstone geweest
<lordievader> alwin: Zeker niet, ten eerste werk je momenteel op de pc in kwestie?
<alwin> yep
<alwin> ik heb ook geen andere ;)
<lordievader> Hmm, heb je een andere pc of tablet, o.i.d. beschikbaar?
<alwin> nope
<lordievader> Hmm. Dat maakt het aanzienlijk lastiger.
<alwin> ik kan alles vernaggelen hoor ik heb windows op een andere schijf
<lordievader> Je dient namelijk X af te sluiten, ofwel je hebt geen grafische interface meer. En ik heb zo een gevoel dat je geen cli irc client gebruikt.
<alwin> hexchat nu, ik kan wel cli installeren toch?
<alwin> oh wacht
<alwin> dat werkt niet natuurlijk ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Jawel. Weet je hoe je van tty's wisselt?
<alwin> tty's?
<alwin> ik heb het voorbij zien komen maar weet nog niet wat het is
<alwin> ben bekend met de prompt en zo hoor
<alwin> en dos 1.0
<alwin> hahaha
<lordievader> Niet dus :P Little taste: als je ctrl + alt + f1 in drukt ga je naar tty1, een text-based login, om weer terug te keren naar je grafische user interface druk je op ctrl + alt + f7.
<alwin> oh dat wist ik
<alwin> tty heet dat dus
<lordievader> alwin: Allright, want dan kun je je werk in tty1 doen en een irc client open hebben staan in tty2.
<alwin> aha slim van je
<alwin> ff die cli zoeken dan
<lordievader> alwin: irssi ;)
<lordievader> alwin: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<alwin> heet ie zo?
<lordievader> alwin: Dat is een cli IRC client, ja.
<alwin> k heb nu een tar.gz in downloads
<alwin> irssi 0.8
<lordievader> alwin: Err, je kunt die gewoon uit de repo halen: sudo apt-get install irssi
<alwin> lol dat hoopte ik al, want er kwam alweer rook uit me roen ;)
<lordievader> In Ubuntu is het zelden nodig om dingen van source te compilen.
<alwin> ok dat deed hij netjes en snel
<alwin> kunnen we die nvidia daar niet ook vandaan halen dan
<lordievader> 96 zit niet meer in de Trusty repo.
<trijntje> alwin: dat is de reden dat iedereen continu zegt dat je via de softwarebronnen moet installeren, en niet zelf dingen van internet hoeft te halen ;)
<trijntje> *bijna* nooit dan iig
<alwin> ;) grappig mijn oma heette trijntje
<alwin> ff tussendoor
<alwin> als ik deze kaart heb geinstalleerd dan ben ik heel blij met lubuntu
<alwin> ok ik kan wisselen tussen tty's? maar hoe gaat dat
<lordievader> Hoe gaat wat?
<alwin> ik bedoel hoe werkt dat ik kan dat niet!
<alwin> dat wisselen
<lordievader> alwin: ctrl + alt + f<1-7>, tty 1-6 zijn tekst, 7 is meestal je gui.
<alwin> ok check of ik het begrijp, met ctr-altf1 naar de tty
<alwin> dan met 1 en 2 wisslen?
<lordievader> En ctrl + alt + f7 om terug naar je gui te gaan.
<alwin> ctrl-altf7 is terug naar gui
<alwin> ok ik probeer fff
<lordievader> ctrl + alt + f1 = tty1, ctrl + alt + f2 = tty2, etc
<alwin> oh wilde net zeggen werkt niet haha
<alwin> got it werkt allemaal
<alwin> hoe start ik die irssi in tty 2
<lordievader> alwin: Simpelweg: irssi
<OerHeks> als je irssi hebt ingesteld: irssi
<lordievader> alwin: Lees vooral [1] door, http://irssi.org/beginner/
<alwin> k wacht
<OerHeks> wacht?
<alwin> moet ff lezen van de baas
<alwin> love the reading, maar kan ik dat ding niet gewoon ff starten met freenode #ubuntu?
<alwin> dan praten we daar verder
<alwin> ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Als je de howto hebt gelezen kun je zo verbinden met freenode en #ubuntu-nl joinen ;)
<alwin> echt? ik ben hopeloos oud geworden. ik zie nog niet hoe hem te starten
<alwin> alleen set 's
<lordievader> alwin: In short "irssi"; "/connect irc.freenode.org"; "/join #ubuntu-nl"
<alwin> thnks ik probeer 't nu
<alwin> hi
<lordievader> o/
<alwin> ok als jullie mij kunnen lezen werkt dit
<alwin> haha
<alwin> super
<alwin> en tty's switchen werkt ook nog
<alwin> lost m'n gui desktop met dom switchen, als jullie nog ff willen lachen
<alwin> bewbie style
<alwin> n*
<lordievader> alwin: Great, pak er een tweede tty bij om in te werken.
<alwin> got that
<alwin> tty1 is er klaar voor
<lordievader> alwin: Navigeer naar waar je de driver hebt gedownload.
<alwin> oki
<alwin> done
<lordievader> alwin: Je hebt in die folder de nvidia-hupeldepup.run staan?
<alwin> yep
<lordievader> alwin: Oke, dan gaan we eerst X uitzetten: sudo service lightdm stop
<alwin> goed wacht ff heb ik eerder al gedaan moet lukken
<alwin> lightdm zegt netjes stop/waiting dat waiting vertrouw ik dan weer niet lol
<alwin> maar goed
<lordievader> alwin: Als je naar tty7 gaat krijg je dan een zwart scherm?
<alwin> lets see...
<alwin> yep
<alwin> mooi, daar heb je me wat geleerd al!!
<alwin> snapte dat zwarte scherm zelf niet helemaal haha
<alwin> is gui zonder gui dus ;)
<lordievader> alwin: X is gestopt. Start nu de installer (hier voor is het handig de autocomplete te gebruiken): sudo sh NVIDIA-blaat.run
<alwin> ok wacht daar ga ik
<alwin> goed krijg foutje
<lordievader> alwin: Welke fout melding?
<alwin> hij kan geen system utility 'id' vinden, en ik moet zeker weten dat:package 'binutils' is geinstalleerd of dat 'ID' in mijn 'path' staat
<lordievader> alwin: sudo apt-get install binutils
<lordievader> En dan nogmaals proberen ;)
<alwin> got that, oki wacht
<alwin> ok nu start ie door, heb de huppelepup geaccepteerd, maar nu faalt pre-install script, ik mag kiezen doorgaan of niet
<lordievader> Waarop faalt hij?
<alwin> pre-install script
<lordievader> alwin: Verder zegt hij niks? Abort trouwens maar.
<alwin> de distribution provided nog wel ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Voer het volgende uit: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<alwin> ok install faalde maar ik heb een log file
<alwin> wil je die misschien?
<lordievader> alwin: Op het moment niet.
<alwin> ok die ` en ` horen erbij?
<lordievader> alwin: Yes.
<alwin> ok doe ik ff ;)
<alwin> hij is bezig
<alwin> of zij...
<alwin> done
<lordievader> alwin: En dan vergeet ik nog dkms: sudo apt-get install dkms
<alwin> np
<alwin> done
<alwin> trouwens ik begrijp niet dat ik nooit eerder naar linux ben overgestapt, werkt wel heel erg vetjes!!!
<lordievader> alwin: Probeer de driver nu nogmaals te installeren.
<alwin> oki
<alwin> hij hangt nog steeds op dat pre-install script
<lordievader> alwin: Zou je de log willen pastebinnen, wellicht handig om pastebinit te installeren.
<alwin> ok apt-get pastebinit?
<lordievader> alwin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alwin> I learn I'm from The Haque, vrij naar falty towers ;)
<alwin> pastebinit geinstalleerd, maar voor de handige sneldheid, als je een command hebt wil ik die graag ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Ga naar het pad van de log file: cat <log-file>|pastebinit
<alwin> oki
<alwin> done pastebin heeft m op 7990559
<alwin> a
<alwin> 7990559 op pastebin.com
<alwin> 2
<alwin> sf
<lordievader> alwin: cat /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install|pastebinit
<alwin> kjgjfs
<lordievader> alwin: ?
<alwin_> so sorry, kan 't zijn dat irssi niet scrolled?
<alwin_> haha ik kon niet meer typen
<lordievader> alwin: Heb je op page up gedrukt?
<alwin> 7990559 op pastebin.com
<alwin> pfff lekker dom weer thanks
<alwin> haha
<lordievader> alwin: Err dat is dezelfde paste?
<alwin> paste.ubuntu.com/7990559
<lordievader> alwin: Dat is weer dezelfde paste...
<lordievader> alwin: Ik wil graag de output van "cat /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install|pastebinit"
<alwin> oh wacht missed that
<alwin> dat moet dan zijn 7990670
<lordievader> Pff, wat een script...
<alwin> haha ik heb t nog niet gelezen
<lordievader> alwin: Wat is de output van "dpkg -l|grep nvidia"?
<alwin> die foout van dat script heb ik met mint eraf gehaald door de laatste regel te remarken, werkt goed ;)
<alwin> ok wacht ff
<alwin> geen output wgatsoever van dat command!
<alwin> ik zit wel in ~ of root dir, maakt dat wat uit?
<lordievader> Ah, ubuntu-drivers-common is er voor verantwoordelijk.
<lordievader> alwin: Je kon die error negeren toch?
<alwin> ja als ik die laatste regel remark loopt ie daar door
<alwin> ff doen weer?
<lordievader> alwin: Yeah.
<alwin> ok wacht
<alwin> mmm hij staat in /bin/sh/ maar sh is blauw en niet groen en ik kom er niet in omdat die dir niet zou bestaan???
<alwin> ideeen?
<lordievader> alwin: Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt.
<alwin> die dir lijkt beveiligd op een of andere manier
<lordievader> alwin: Waar heb je het over?
<alwin> ls gaaft kleurtjes bij mij
<alwin> ik moet de file aanpassen daar om die foutmelding weg te krijgen
<lordievader> alwin: Je kon die fout melding toch negeren?
<lordievader> 08-19:18 < alwin> ok nu start ie door, heb de huppelepup geaccepteerd, maar nu faalt pre-install script, ik mag kiezen doorgaan of niet
<alwin> ja ok we hebben nu die pre install die weigert omdat de eerste pastebinit die 1 terug geeft aan de installer
<alwin> als ik die kan weg halen dan loopt ie daar voorbij
<alwin> maar ik kom niet in die dir nu
<alwin> is er een command om de rechten van de dir te veranderen?
<lordievader> alwin: Ging bovenstaande over iets anders?
<alwin> ja wacht ff
<alwin> waar jij zei 'pfff wat een script' die kleine dus, zoekt ie naar een file in bin/sh en die moet ff anders
<lordievader> alwin: Niet. Als je de file wilt fixen moet je wat anders doen, maar waarom fixen als je hem gewoon kunt negeren.
<lordievader> /bin/sh is prima dat ie die aanroept.
<alwin> ja en daar staat een filetje wat dan een 1 teruggeeft aan de installer waardoor hij stopt
<lordievader> alwin: Goed, mij lijkt dat je hem beter kunt negeren. "sudo nano /usr/lib/nvidia/pre-install" en laat hem 0 returnen.
<lordievader> Verder hoef je niks aan te passen.
<alwin> ok lets try
<alwin> ok dat was t ja, ik install weer runnen nu toch?
<lordievader> Uhu
<alwin> pfff nu ziekt ie weer over root, ook ziiets slims van lubuntu
<alwin> solved maar ff vergeten x uit te zetten lol
<alwin> irssi
<lordievader> ?
<alwin> sd
<alwin> ben ik er weer?
<lordievader> Jup, loud and clear. Well, not so loud...
<alwin> de nouveau dinges moet uit, anders wil ie niet installeren
<alwin> heb geprobeerd met voorgestelt scriptje maar dat deed ie ook niet
<alwin> dus op ene of andere manier die nouveau uitzetten lijkt mij
<alwin> nouveau schijnt incompatable te zijn met deze driver
<lordievader> alwin: Dat klopt.
<alwin> great, i think ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Zeurt de installer daarom?
<alwin> yep nouveau moet uit, woordspeling mag ik dan weer wel ;)
<lordievader> alwin: modprobe -r nouveau, mogelijk dat het dan goed stuk gaat...
<lordievader> Stomme legacy meuk...
<alwin> ok if so dan ben ik bezig met een herinstall, alvast enorm bedankt voor je hulp!!!!
<alwin> ff shaggie draaien voor de zenuwen haha
<alwin> ja wat een gedoe he?
<alwin> ok daar gaat ze!
<alwin> haha dat valt reuze mee, krijg als antwoord modprobe: FATAL: nouveau is in use
<alwin> je moet toegeven lubuntu heeft wel humor
<lordievader> alwin: Hmm, draait X nog?
<alwin> nope
<alwin> wacht er is een readme op init wil je die link ff?
<lordievader> alwin: Nee.
<lordievader> Hmm, begin te denken dat het makkelijker is om gewoon bij nouveau te blijven.
<alwin> ok wacht ik moet ff rebooten omdat de file om nouveau te stoppen al bestaat. dat heb ik nog niet gedaan
<lordievader> alwin: Dat gaat je niet lukken, nouveau start weer on boot.
<alwin> jawel maar dan schijnt het scriptje om hem te sluiten te werken...
<alwin> zegt installer zelf hoor
<alwin> ;)
<alwin> heb je voor mij nog ff de irssi inlog commands?
<alwin> tot nu toe herken ik de readme zover ik die uit mijn hoofd weet, dus het gaat heel aardig nu
<lordievader> alwin: Irssi inlog commands?
<alwin> ja om hem op de tty te starten die ben ik kwijt
<alwin> irssi en dan nog wattes
<lordievader> 08-18:55 < lordievader> alwin: In short "irssi"; "/connect irc.freenode.org"; "/join #ubuntu-nl"
<alwin> yes thanks again
<alwin> als je geen zin meer hebt snap ik dat hoor. je hebt me wel een eind op weg geholpen.
<alwin> ga nu ff rebooten en die truc proberen ;)
<alwin> the kernel header file: /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/build/include/linux/version.h does not exist. the most likely reason is that the kernel source file in /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/build have not been configured.
<alwin> en na de reboot zit ik in een lagere resolutie ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Heb je de kernel headers geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<alwin> nope, log file is hier 7991207
<alwin> ik doe ff sudo thanks
<alwin> apt get zegt dat headers al de meest nieuwe versie is. wellicht is version.h dan een oude?
<lordievader> alwin: De file die hij nodig heeft zit in geen een package..
<alwin> man, dat is slecht nieuws
<alwin> maarwe zijn ver gekomen
<lordievader> alwin: Is je Nouveau nu stuk?
<alwin> haha geen idee, ik zit nu op 1024x800 denk ik, ipv 1200xnogwattes daarnet ;)
<alwin> maar de installer zuerde nu niet over nouveau, dat moet ik hem wel toegeven
<alwin> misschien doen de icoontjes het nu wel
<alwin> ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Ik denk niet dat nouveau is geladen...
<alwin> na het rebooten kreeg ik de gui wel maar in lagere res
<alwin> nee als het goed is heeft scriptje nouveau uitgezet lijkt mij
<lordievader> alwin: Wat is de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<alwin> hoe kan ik dat checken aan de prompt?
<alwin> wacht ff
<alwin> hij ziet nog steeds de geforce
<alwin> maar geen nouveau, im plaats daarvan ziet ie mijn ethernet controller
<alwin> haha lubuntu is funny
<lordievader> alwin: Dan is nouveau niet geladen. Nouveau is vast geblacklist.
<alwin> ja dat denk ik
<lordievader> alwin: grep "nouveau" /etc/modprobe.d/*
<alwin> dat kan ik wel in de grub loader herstellen toch
<alwin> of dat doen?
<lordievader> alwin: Wat heeft grub ermee te maken?
<alwin> ik dacht daar de blacklist voor nouveau terecht kwam
<lordievader> alwin: Nee, grub is een boot-loader.
<alwin> ja en als je daar nouveau blacklist start ie ook niet
<alwin> nomodeset doet hetzelfde daar
<lordievader> alwin: Normaliter worden blacklists in /etc/modprobe.d geconfigged.
<lordievader> alwin: Maar als je een nomodeset hebt ingesteld moet je die wel weghalen.
<alwin> oh kan ook best wel hoor, dit heb ik van de nouveau jongens op #nouveau ;)
<alwin> ik doe ff je grep ;)
<alwin> ja dat geeft als antwoord dat de installer blacklisted nouveau en
<alwin> options nouveau modeset=0
<lordievader> alwin: Die eerste moet je commenten.
<alwin> ok gewoon nano huppeldepup installer neem ik aan?
<alwin> in die installer
<lordievader> alwin: Ik ben de draad kwijt, kun je de output van de grep pastebinnen?
<alwin> sure wacht
<alwin> 7991379
<alwin> ik wil ook wel ff in mijn grub kijken of daar wat is verandert, alleen hoe deed ik dat ook alweer? ;)
<alwin> zonder een reboot lol
<lordievader> alwin: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf{,.bak}
<alwin> oki
<lordievader> alwin: En ik wil graag de output van "cat /etc/default/grub" zien.
<alwin> ok
<alwin> grub staat hier 7991423
<lordievader> alwin: Should be fine, maar voor de zekerheid: sudo update-grub2
<alwin> oki dan, wat deed die sudo mv eigenlijk? zag verder niks gebeuren
<alwin> back upje maken?
<lordievader> alwin: File renamen.
<alwin> aha slim
<lordievader> alwin: mv = move.
<lordievader> alwin: Zie ook "man mv"
<alwin> ja  die zijn ook handig met linux beetje dos/unix style he?
<alwin> haha
<alwin> ik leer t nog wel hoor ;)
<alwin> goed dan, als het goed is ben ik na een reboot terug bij af?
<lordievader> Supposedly, yea.
<alwin> oki toch een hoop goeie dingen geleerd van je vandaag
<lordievader> alwin: Mooi zo :)
<alwin> ja echt thanks again daarvoor. en mijn grub loader staat dan ook in etc/defualt/grub?
<alwin> grootste probleem bij is weten waar al de files staan nog
<lordievader> alwin: Nee, dat is een deel van de config.
<alwin> ja ok dat bedoel ik, als ik die aanpas, pas ik de config van de loader aan
<alwin> of beter gezegd grubloader leest die file om te starten?
<OerHeks> update grub leest die ja
<lordievader> alwin: Nee. De echte grub config zit in /boot/grub/grub.cfg maar deze moet je niet met de hand aanpassen. (Tenzij je weet wat je aan het doen bent)
<alwin> oja na aanpassen grub grub updaten
<OerHeks> jups
<alwin> ok lordie, ik bedoel het zo als in de grubloader press E om ff wat te editten voor het starten ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Die aanpassingen zijn temporary.
<alwin> dat weet ik, dus de file aanpasseen die grub zoekt werkt ietsepiets minder temporary (na updete-grub) ;)
<alwin> toch?
<lordievader> alwin: Ja als je die nuked en niet weet hoe je hem moet restoren ben je verloren.
<lordievader> (Tenzij je weet wat je aan het doen bent)
<alwin> ik ben niet zo heel erg noobnewbie hoor alleen met linux haha
<alwin> in 1976 begonnen met programmeren
<Fermata> Haskell \o/
<alwin> seen dos, win3.1 en de rest of the universe
<alwin> ooit een 80286 op een atari 68000 gesoldeerd, was de eerste dual boot ;)
<lordievader> alwin: Cool, how was it in the Restaurant at the End of the Universe?
<alwin> 42
<alwin> pfff wat een dag zeg, maar je was echt heel cool too!
<alwin> btw behalve slechte res heb ik geen problemen meeer met verdwijnende icoontjes
<alwin> youtube zuert om flash maar speeelt wel hires
<lordievader> alwin: Hmm, nouveau is nog niet geladen? Heb je een restart gedaan?
<alwin> nee nog niet haha
<alwin> wel sorry
<alwin> maar geen restart gedaan nog
<alwin> lets check that, die reboot... lol (kan altijd terug naar deze hahaha)
<alwin> nah reboot weer fijn hoge res, maar verwijnende icoontjes
<lordievader> alwin: File een bug tegen nouveau ;)
<alwin> haha heb die gasten aan de lijn gehad, iedereen lacht mijn geforce uit lol
<lordievader> Goh...
<alwin> ;)
<alwin> wacht maar!
<alwin> lol
<alwin> dit ruikt naar een kernel hack niet?
<lordievader> alwin: Wat?
<alwin> of nouveau moet veranderen, of ik moet de installer kunnen laten denken dattie de juiste kernel heeft
<lordievader> alwin: Hihi, of Nvidia zover krijgen dat ze een legacy driver gaan fixen :P
<alwin> dat kan ook natuurlijk, als je geloofd in kabouters that is ;)
<alwin> t-
<alwin> misschien is er nog wel ergens een oud kerneltje te vinden
<lordievader> alwin: 2.6.x is long-term supported.
<lordievader> 2.6.32.63 om precies te zijn.
<alwin> dat is ook een ubuntu distro?
<lordievader> alwin: Kernel versie: https://www.kernel.org/
<alwin> ah nice
<lordievader> Maargoed het is geen Ubuntu policy om zelf kernels te compilen.
<alwin> so? de policy om mij te helpen had alleen jij
<lordievader> Dat was geen policy :P
<alwin> en van werken met de shizle leer je het snelst niet?
<alwin> die linux distor's staan er zo op, dus dat mag de pret niet drukken
<lordievader> alwin: Voor Debian/Ubuntu is dat het geval. Voor andere distro's is dat niet echt waar.
<Fermata> Tip: kijk eens naar Slackware.
<alwin> zal ik ook doen Fermata
<alwin> lordie, still here? I got it!!!!!!
<alwin> ...maar ik vertel het je morgen wel, dan slaap je beter ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> alwin: Ik ben er altijd ;)
<alwin> haha goeiemorgen
<alwin> wat ik gister zei is niet helemaal waar. Maar als ik boot met nouveau.noaccel=1 dan doen alle letters en icoontjes het teminste
<alwin> +n
<lordievader> alwin: Een handige work around :)
<alwin> for the moment yes. ik verlies natuurlijk die accel en de windowtjes volgen op een funny sleezy manier mijn cursor. maar dit is voor voorlopig ff genoeg om verder te studeren
<alwin> ik zag dat archlinux een pkg builder heeft en zo die driver installeerd.., misschien is dat een optie
<alwin> ik zoek ook nog ff die nouveau uit, want wellicht zijn er nog veel handiger trucjes die wel werken.
<hans69> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<Fermata> o/
<hans69> he toppers
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-10
<ThePadawan> hoi, ik zoek een zeer lichte distro van ubuntu, eigenlijk enkel een gui nodig voor een dev folder deftig te kunnen onderhouden, die wat gecompliceerd in elkaar zit en die ne pita zou zijn om in cli te doen
<ThePadawan> had gedacht aan peppermint
<ThePadawan> zijn er nog ubuntu versie met kleinere footprint
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<siegie> lordievader: goeie morgen
<lordievader> Hey siegie, hoe is het ermee?
<siegie> Voor die vraag hierboven, waarom gebruikt ie niet gewoon een minimal installation en installeerd wat ie echt nodig heeft ..
<lordievader> siegie: Zoiets wou ik ook zeggen, en toen zag ik dat ie een ping timeout had gekregen.
<siegie> goed, heb na al die jaren eindelijk terug eens mijn irc connection opgezet.
<lordievader> \o/
<siegie> quassel core op mijn rasberrypi en quassel-client op mijn macbook
<trijntje> ik dacht ook, gebruik dan ssh -X en nautilus of pcmanfm ofzo
<Fermata> Dev folder die niet deftig te onderhouden zijn via de CLI.
<trijntje> siegie: lol, dat gebruik ik ook, er is zelfs een quassel android client
<Fermata> Dan moet je aan je structuur gaan werken.
<lordievader> Hij gebruikt vast geen VCS.
<siegie> trijntje: waarschijnlijk geen client voor blackberry 7.1
<trijntje> geen idee, ik was al verbaasd dat er een voor android was. Wel handig, hoef je niet de pc aan te hebben om irc in de gaten te houden
<Fermata> screen en irssi hier.
<siegie> ben nooit echt een fan geweest van de navigatie in irssi
<lordzett_> lo
<lordievader> o/
<lordzett_> AAN ET klooien in i3
 * lordievader heeft net ook een leuke config in elkaar gebeuned.
<lordzett_> ander config dan standaard?
<lordzett_> hmm
<lordzett_> verkeerde knop
<lordzett_> hmm opende perongeluk lubuntu software center maar die krijg ik niet meer gesloten
<lordzett_> maar lekker basic dat i3 geen gekloot meer
<lordzett_> en jij lordievader
<lordievader> lordzett_: Gebaseerd op default, maar wat meer shortcuts, andere terminal emulator, compositor, en een wallpaper manager.
<lordzett_> wallpaper zat er bij mij al achter
<lordzett_> shortcuts in toetsen gemaakt?
<lordievader> lordzett_: Shortcuts naar een muziek controller die ik heb geschreven.
<lordzett_> ha nice
<lordievader> lordzett_: Draai hier Gentoo die komt met niks erbij ;)
<lordzett_> dit vindt ik wel een leuke wm
<lordievader> Hmm, ik zou mijn wallpaper manager uit moeten breiden zodat ie ook de wallpaper voor i3lock neerzet.. Dat zou wel lollig zijn :)
<lordzett_> ik moet gewoon nog veel leren maar tot nu toe is het wel lekker licht en strak zo
<lordzett_> normaal heb ik een donkere theme geinstallled for alles maar dit is gewoon goor grijs
<lordzett_> laten we dus dat belangrlijke eerst aan pakken wanneer mogelijk
<lordzett_> ik hou wel van txt based stuff. gebruik het ook als hd menu op de msx
<potloodpunt> hallo iedereen, heb al verschillende keren lubuntu proberen op usb stick te zetten. Pas op dit lukt maar, je krijgt dezelfde installatie instellingen als op de dvd versie. Ik wil lubuntu installeren op de usb al uitgepakt en al, hoe doe ik dat
<Fermata> Een minuut.  Wauw.
<siegie> Fermata: waarschijnlijk zelfs korter gewacht dan het duurde om de vraag te schrijven :)
<Fermata> Inderdaad...
<Maartje> Goede avond, daar was mevrouw rampspoed weer :D
<Maartje> Kan iemand voor mij kijken naar de volgende past en mij vertellen of er iets idioots aan de hand is... denk zelf van niet
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010471/
<lordievader> Maartje: Waarom denk je dat er iets idioots aan de hand kan zijn?
<Maartje> nouhou... ik krijg een vrij vervelende mededeling bij het opstarten namelijk: error -- no such partition grub rescue
<Maartje> nu heb ik zelf als de volgorde aangepast en de grub geupdate maar blijf de mededeling houden
<Maartje> vor de goede orde, na aanleiding van mijn eeredere problemen heb ik toch besloten de grote hd te gebruiken voor de installatie, en de kleine te laten voor wat het is
<lordievader> Maartje: Je kunt nog wel opstarten?
<Maartje> ja hoor, geen probleem maar kom dus in dos terrecht met die melding
<Maartje> xubuntu is ook gewoon geinstallerd]
<Maartje> keurig alle handleidingen gevolgd :D
<lordievader> Maartje: Je komt in dos terecht? Is het een dual boot Ubuntu-Windows?
<Maartje> nee
<lordievader> Heeft Windows er ooit opgestaan?
<Maartje> ja,
<Maartje> al ff geleden hoor
<Maartje> eerste win xp, toen ubuntu maar dat liep niet lekker en afgelopen week terug naar xubuntu, toen dus dat probleem met die rechten dus daarom vandaag besloten de boel om te gooien naar de grote hd
<lordievader> Maartje: Het zou goed kunnen dat dit een overblijfsel is. Een guide heeft het over grub herinstalleren.
<Maartje> dus eerst in de " live"  usb geparted gebruikt, toen geinstallerd op de grote hd en nu dit
<Maartje> ok, dus een spoortje xp?
<lordievader> Leftover, yes.
<Maartje> ok, helder, wat nu?
<Maartje> was mijn paste goed? ja toch?
<lordievader> Maartje: Grub herinstalleren of error negeren: http://itsfoss.com/solve-error-partition-grub-rescue-ubuntu-linux/
<Maartje> okey dat is freaky, lees ik de pagina gaat i op wit met een :)
<lordievader> Maartje: Hmm, dat had ik net ook. Toegegeven het is een wat vreemde website.
<Maartje> okey, hahah
<Maartje> maar ik heb dat al gedaan, nog een keer en zie de paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010642/
<Maartje> dus ik doe vast weer iets fout
<Maartje> gparted: sda is 31.5 gb   sdb1 is 144 gb     sdb2 is 4.77 (swap) en   sdc 391 (live usb)
<lordievader> Maartje: Het lijkt me sterk dat je in een chroot grub opnieuw hebt geinstalleerd.
<Maartje> nee, je hebt gelijk, ik was een beetje voorbarig, hij is bezig
<Maartje> ik had stap 1 en 2 gedaan, dat mounten
<Maartje> ik blijf hangen op stap 5, ik rkijge niet While installing the new Grub, it will ask you to add extra kernel options. Just press TAB to go to OK and press enter to continue.
<Maartje> dus geen optie  Just press TAB to go to OK and press enter to continue.
<Maartje> maar weer root@xubuntu:/#
<lordievader> Maartje: Kun je de het commando en de output pastebinnen?
<Maartje> bedoel je sudo chroot /mnt/temp?
<lordievader> Nee, je zei dat je bij stap 5 stuk ging, ik wil graag het commando/output die je daar gebruikt.
<Maartje> ik krijg die hele optie : While installing the new Grub, it will ask you to add extra kernel options. Just press TAB to go to OK and press enter to continue.  niet
<Maartje> hier de laatste 22 regels http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010738/
<Maartje> kun je daar wat mee/
<lordievader> Maartje: Scroll eens iets naar beneden, wat die pipo aan het begin zegt is introductie zodat je weet wat er gaat gebeuren.
<Maartje> oh hemel, ik loop ff vast, mijn engels is redelijk maar begrijpend lezen is niet mijn sterkste kan, moet ik nu sdb1 in tikken?
<Maartje> of: apt-get install grub-common grub-pc
<lordievader> Maartje: Het tweede, de apt-get...
<Maartje> ja daar was ik al achter na 3 x lezen hahah, des al niet te min loop ik toch in een fuik http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010814/
<Maartje> als ik no doe, blijft de vraag terug komen
<lordievader> Maartje: Selecteerd de hdd waarop je grub wilt installeren.
<lordievader> Maartje: /dev/sdb niet /dev/sdb1
<Maartje> daar kom ik niet eens, ik loopt tegen die melding aan
<lordievader> Maartje: Het is de vraag voor de melding ;)
<lordievader> A la: http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Grub-Rescue-Ubuntu-13.04.jpeg
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010814/
<Maartje> das toch verschillend :-/
<Maartje> ik kreeg heel veel teskt, toen een vraag of ik ruimte toeston dus y gedaan en nu loop ik tegen deze melding aan, dat andere scherm heb ik helemaal niet gehad... nog een keer opneiuw?
<lordievader> Maartje: Nee druk maar op nee, als je je promt weer terug hebt voer "dpkg --reconfigure grub2" uit.
<Maartje> in een nieuw terminal venster?
<lordievader> Maartje: Nee in hetzelfde, maar wacht even totdat apt klaar is.
<Maartje> want ik krijg die melding niet weg, als ik no aan klik dan zie ik heel ff het zwarte van de terminla en dan weer die melding
<Maartje> iik kan niets, loopt een beetje vast, ik hoogstens yes proberen
<lordievader> Maartje: Ah, dat bedoelde ik met mijn 'no' :P
<Maartje> hahahha, dus ja in tikken en dan dpkg --reconfigure grub2?
<lordievader> Maartje: Jup.
<Maartje> ik blijf rondjes draaien en die melding blijft komen
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8010961/
<lordievader> Maartje: Je hebt stap 3 niet correct uitgevoert.
<Maartje> wat heb ik fout gedaan dan?
<Maartje> copie paste toch?
<lordievader> Maartje: Dat gaat ook niet altijd goed, het is vast in zijn for loop fout gegaan.
<lordievader> Maartje: Kun je vannuit je chroot de output van "mount" pastebinnen?
<Maartje> ok, ik heb stap i gedaan
<Maartje> toen stap 2 en krijg nu dit
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011051/
<lordievader> Maartje: Had je het de vorige keer ook zo gedaan?
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> ik ga zo huilen hoor
<lordievader> Maartje: Doe maar niet, heb je niks aan. Gaat de boel van kapot. Maargoed back ontopic, het was de bedoeling dat je /root naar /mnt/tmp mounte en niet je swap partitie.
<lordievader> Maartje: Ofwel in jouw geval: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/temp
<Maartje> root@xubuntu:/home/xubuntu# sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/temp mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/temp busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /mnt/temp
<Maartje> maar ik heb toch  sdb2 gedaan?
<Maartje> dus overnieuw en dan dan sdb1 inplaats van 2...
<lordievader> Voor de zekerheid pastebin de output van "mount".
<Maartje> dus ik tik in sudo mount /dev/sd1 /mnt/temp
<lordievader> Maartje: Voordat je verder gaat wil je de output van "mount" geven?
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011127/
<lordievader> Maartje: Ik wil graag de output van het commando "mount" zien.
<Maartje> solly
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011141/
<Maartje> ik denk dat ik ze perongeluk omgewisseld heb aangezien het eerts wel goed stond, toch?
<lordievader> Maartje: Oke: sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/temp/proc
<lordievader> sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/temp/sys
<lordievader> sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/temp/dev
<lordievader> Heb je dat gedaan?
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> alles geknipt en geplakt
<lordievader> Maartje: Geen output?
<Maartje> nop
<lordievader> Maartje: Mooi zo: sudo chroot /mnt/temp /bin/bash
<Maartje> jep
<lordievader> Maartje: dpkg --reconfigure grub2
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011196/
<lordievader> Maartje: Hmpf: dpkg-reconfigure grub2
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011204/
<lordievader> Wut?
<lordievader> Ah, haal de "Hmpf: " eens weg, dat was mijn commentaar :P
<Maartje> ..... en in jip en janneke taal? stront aan de knikker?
<Maartje> waaaahahahah ja weet ik veel
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011225/
<lordievader> apt-get install grub-common grub-pc grub2
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011235/
<lordievader> Maartje: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011263/
<Maartje> gewoon ok?
<lordievader> Maartje: Yes.
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011278/
<Maartje> ik neem aan de 2e optie?
<lordievader> Maartje: 2de, spatie (krijgt ie een sterretje) en dan tab naar ok.
<Maartje> ik hoor mratelen :D en eer saat DONE!!!!!
<Maartje> staat
<Maartje> oke,m kun je me uitleggen wat ik fout heb gedaan? verkeerd gemount?
<lordievader> Maartje: Je had de for loop verkeert gekopieerd, waardoor dev, sys en proc niet goed waren gemount. En /dev is voor grub essentieel.
<Maartje> ok, maar dat ik die eerste GRUB foutmelding kreeg was om dat de de de kleine hd nog als " master"  stond en de grote als " slave"  om het ff in windows teremen te zeggen?
<Maartje> en daar door is de Grub overschreven?
<lordievader> Maartje: Ik volg je niet helemaal, maar voorzover ik je begrijp: nee ;) Als ik het internet moet geloven zorgt een  restant van de Windows bootloader voor die error.
 * lordievader gaat naar bed, moet morgen weer vroeg op
<Maartje> ok, dus de opstart vogorde heeft er geen bal mee te maken? ik vind het namelijk een beetje vreemd dat nu " zomaar"  op komt, op die grote hd heeft nooit windows gestaan
<Maartje> alleen in een virtual pc, maar dat kan het toch niet zijn geweest?
<Maartje> dankjewel voor je geweldige hulp, 100 punten en de ere titel van HELD!!!
<Maartje> slaap lekker
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> middagjes
<lordievader> o/
 * TopGear geeft Windows 10 een trap.
<TopGear> Installeer je Windows 10, reboot je terug naar Ubuntu, doe je een update-grub en dan kan 'ie W10 niet zien. Lekker dit...
<OerHeks> ja leuk he?
<OerHeks> dat lees ik al de hele dag gister en eergister
<OerHeks> in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> of je krijgt helemaal niks
<TopGear> Heb je er een oplossing voor langs zien komen?
<OerHeks> of windows doet iets met grub
<TopGear> Dat gelukkig niet. Aparte schijven FTW.
<OerHeks> nope, met windows iso de bootloader herstellen, en met ubuntu iso de grub weer doen
<OerHeks> en dit blijft, ben ik bang.
<OerHeks> UEFI ?
<TopGear> Ja, ik heb een UEFI, maar die staat op Legacy BIOS. Geen zin in gedoe.
<TopGear> Ik kom Uby wel in, maar dan moet ik de bootschijf veranderen in het BIOS.
<OerHeks> niet alleen win10, maar ook windows 8/8.1 doet dit, ik denk dat er een update inzit on de UEFI tabel te bekijken, op loggers en troep
<TopGear> Oh, dat zou kunnen natuurlijk. Dan wacht ik wel op de update en tot die tijd blijf ik lekker in Linux spelen.
<trijntje> OerHeks: ha, ik zit net midden in de upgrade, dus ik kan wel problemen verwachten?
<OerHeks> Ik hoop het niet voor u trijntje maar dit gebeurt idd
<trijntje> OerHeks: nouja, dan heb ik weer wat te fixen ;)
<OerHeks> ik ook, genoeg te doen maar vandaag ben ik lui
<barthelomeus> hallo, na een herinstallering van unity nog steeds geen menubalk? Alleen gnome metacity werkt, bij voorbaat dank voor het antwoord
<BerryH> Goedenavond.
<lordievader> o/
<BerryH> hey lordievader ! Mag ik je nog wat vragen over die bridge?
<lordievader> Ga je gang.
<BerryH> de laatste keer dat we keken naar het probleem met het opzetten van een bridge zei je dat het aan mijn router lag, of gateway. Enig idee hoe ik daarmee verder kan?
<lordievader> Kijk eens of andere hosts op hetzelfde netwerk hetzelfde ervaren.
<BerryH> Dat wordt denk ik lastig. Er is alleen nog een pc van mijn vrouw met windows. Daar kan ik het niet mee proberen.
<BerryH> Is er geen instelling in de router die je kunt veranderen?
<lordievader> BerryH: Met Windows kun je prima pingen.
<BerryH> lordievader:  Ok, dan begrijp ik je suggestie niet helemaal. Ik dacht dat je bedoelde dat ik ook een bridge op moest zetten op een andere host.
<BerryH> Waar moet ik naartoe pingen dan vanaf die windows host?
<lordievader> BerryH: Naar 8.8.8.8
<BerryH> Dat lukt prima.
<BerryH> Maar dat lukt mij ook nu op mijn host.
<BerryH> Maar dan is de bridge niet aan.
<lordievader> Hmm, interessant...
<lordievader> Staat ipv4 forwarding aan?
<BerryH> lordievader: waar zou dat aan moeten staan? In de router?
<lordievader> In je host met de bridge interface.
<BerryH> Dan moet ik die bridge weer even aanmaken en dan sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward uitvoeren?
<lordievader> Niet meteen, maak eerst de bridge maar aan.
<BerryH> Ok, ga ik doen.
<BerryH> Interfaces file is aangepast. Nu een reboot.
<BerryH> lordievader: reboot gedaan.
<lordievader> BerryH: Kan je je gateway pingen vanaf de bridge interface?
<BerryH> lordievader: met de gateway bedoel je mijn router?
<BerryH> ping -I br0 <ip router> ?
<lordievader> BerryH: Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid, ja.
<BerryH> Ja, dat lukt
<BerryH> Krijg een respons van de router.
<lordievader> Oke, en Google (8.8.8.8)?
<BerryH> ping 8.8.8.8
<BerryH> sorry
<BerryH> Nee, dan krijg ik een vreemde melding.
<BerryH> Ik zal het pastebinnen
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994639/
<lordievader> BerryH: Wat is de output van 'ip l', 'ip a' en 'ip r'?
<BerryH> ip l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994649/
<BerryH> ip a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994656/
<BerryH> ip r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994663/
<BerryH> Hij geeft soms een timeout...als ik bijv ip r | pastebinit doe
<lordievader> Ik blijf mij verbazen over die 169.254/16 route.
<BerryH> Wat is dat dan? Als ik mij goed herinner heb ik daar iets over gezien in een log van de router....even kijken
<lordievader> Zou je de output van 'brctl show' erbij willen zetten.
<BerryH> output van brctl show: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994682/
<BerryH> lordievader: wat is die 169.254/16 route?
<lordievader> Hmm, zou ipv6 roet in het eten gooien?
<BerryH> route in het eten?
<lordievader> Een 169 adres krijg je meestal als je geen dhcp antwoord krijgt.
<BerryH> ok.
<lordievader> BerryH: Staat er een firewall op je router aan?
<BerryH> lordievader: eens kijken...
<BerryH> lordievader: ik heb geen idee, ik kan het zo snel niet vinden
<lordievader> Hmm, kan de Window pc jouw pc pingen?
<BerryH> Ga ik nu proberen
<BerryH> Ik heb mijn pc op 192.168.178.30 laten pingen door de windows machine en dat lukt.
<lordievader> Oke, en andersom?
<BerryH> Ja, dat lukt ook
<BerryH> Soms lukt het wel als ik vanaf mijn pc ping nu.nl doe en soms niet...
<lordievader> BerryH: Krijg je voor 'nslookup google.com' iets terug?
<BerryH> Ja
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11994772/
<BerryH> In de event log van mijn router bij wlan krijg ik wel (voor mij) vreemde meldingen
<lordievader> Wat voor een meldingen?
<BerryH> Ik probeer ze te pastebinnen maar het is hier traaaag
<lordievader> Interresant, UDP gaat wel maar icmp niet...
<BerryH> 03.08.15	20:06:14	Deregistering wireless LAN device (5 GHz): device not responding. MAC address: 00:21:5D:DA:72:00. (#0300).
<BerryH> Dit is zo'n melding van de router
<lordievader> Dat is wireless stuff, niet relevant ;)
<BerryH> ok
<BerryH> Ik geef het weer op voor vanavond...
<lordievader> Trouwens werkt je bridge device niet gewoon?
<lordievader> Op icmp na, wellicht.
<BerryH> Mijn hele internet is heel erg traag nu...
<BerryH> Maar hoe test ik of die bridge verder werkt...
<BerryH> Het ging om die VM....
<lordievader> Door je wireless uit te zetten en je internet verbinding te testen.
<BerryH> Oh...dat ga ik nu eens doen..
<BerryH> Network unreachable
<BerryH> lordievader: zie je dit bericht?
<lordievader> Ja.
<BerryH> Dat is vreemd
<BerryH> Ik kan geen websites openen...
<BerryH> ik kan niet pingen
<BerryH> Maar dit werkt wel
<lordievader> Open staande connecties worden toegestaan, nieuwe niet...
<BerryH> oh...
<BerryH> :-)
<lordievader> Hmm... Ik begin toch te neigen naar een firewall.
<BerryH> Firewall op mijn pc staat uit
<BerryH> Dan zal het misschien toch in mijn router zitten
<BerryH> Ik zie nergens firewall settings...
<BerryH> maar ja
<BerryH> lordievader: bedankt, volgende keer maar weer verder...
<BerryH> doei!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-04
<robert____> Hallo
<lordievader> o/
<robert____> wie kan mij helpen met het volgende
<robert____> ik heb lubuntu gedownload naar mijn pc
<robert____> waar windows 7 op staat
<robert____> nu wil ik lubuntu op een usb stick zetten en daarna op een oudere laptop installeren
<robert____> hoe moet ik dit doen
<lordievader> robert____: http://unetbootin.github.io/
<robert____> oke gaan we proberen
<robert____> bedankt
<mandje_> Beroerd geluid met laptop. Ik lees dat dit installeren verbetering zou geven: alsa-hda-dkms  weet iemand daar iets van?
<lordievader> Staan er sliders op > 100% ingesteld?
<lordievader> Gaat dit over laptop speakers trouwens?
<mandje_> lordievader: ja. laptop's interne speakers. met eerdere ubuntu was het goed. het is te zacht en dan nog klinkt het overstuurd. sliders van alsamixer bijv.?  als ik die uit het rood trek geen verbetering.
<mandje_> headphones is wel ok trouwens.
 * mandje_ zit te klooien met eea.
<mandje_> als ik headphones luister. alles op 80%. en dan de slider in de taskbar op 100 zet, dan gaan Master, Headphones en PCM allemaal op 100 in alsamixer.  als ik de taskbar slider dan weer lager zet, gaat alleen Master terug. de andere blijven op 100. is dat logisch?
<lordievader> mandje_: Pak pavucontrol er eens bij, staan daar sliders boven de 100%?
<mandje_> lordievader: nee.  Playback is 100
<mandje_> Output devices is 60
<lordievader> Hmm, hoeveel cpu trekt pulseaudio?
<mandje_> 4,0 tot 5,3 % cpu
<mandje_> dat lijkt me veel zegt m'n boerenverstand.
<mandje_> er speelt niks ofzo.
<lordievader> Ah, laat eens wat muziek spelen.
<mandje_> muziek aan. pulseaudio 7 tot 9,3 %
<lordievader> Meh. Heb je resample dingen aan staan?
<mandje_> nee een doodnormale mp3 in totem. standaard ngesteld.
<lordievader> In pulseaudio bedoel ik.
<mandje_> nee. weet niet eens hoe dat moet. :)
<mandje_> dit is een verse 14.04 out of the box.
<lordievader> Hmm, odd...
<mandje_> als ik de Master slider nu 100 zet klinkt dit niet eens zo slecht moet ik eerlijk bekennen.
<lordievader> Kan niet echt iets bedenken wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn.
<mandje_> maar de kwaliteit was echt opvallend minder dat ik de audio gebruikte de dagen na installatie.
<mandje_> ik zal ook nog es windows booten om te vergelijken.
<mandje_> nee.. deze audio goed beluisterend nu. die mp3.  rafelig.  echt wel slechter dan 12.04.
<mandje_> en zachter zetten blijft het hetzelfde. alleen is het niet meer zo opvallend.
<mandje_> maar goed. ik google me suf over dit probleem en dan staat er het advies om alsa-hda-dkms te installeren uit een alternatieve repo. dus dat was de vraag. is dat iets bekends?
<lordievader> Niet bij mij.
<mandje_> maar die cpu van pulseaudio is normaal lordievader ?
<lordievader> Het is laag, dus daar is niks mee aan de hand.
<OerHeks> middagjes heren
<OerHeks> ik las even terug, je cpu is niet noemenswaardig zwaar belast, denk ik
<mandje_> hoi OerHeks. door pulseaudio niet?
<OerHeks> Ja, dat scheelt maar een paar %
<lordievader> Zo, IPv6 werkt ook weer een beetje behoorlijk.
<OerHeks> Die DKMS packages kan misschien bij recente intel hd soundchips verbetering brengen, maar die berichten zijn al een tijdje gelee
<mandje_> achterhaalde info?
<OerHeks> Dat vraag ik me af, ja
<OerHeks> Je kan het testen natuurlijk, en eenvoudig ongedaan maken, al zal de kernel opnieuw gecompileert moeten worden
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<mandje_> tnx mate.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-05
<Goudfazant3919> hallo goedemorgen alle
<Goudfazant3919> welk foto progam kan ik downloaden voor ubuntu 10.04
<Goudfazant3919> sorry version 14.04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<columbobaas> Kan ik na het compilen van de kernel teruggaan naar een vorige versie?
<lordievader> Ja, gewoon in het grub menu een andere kernel selecteren.
<columbobaas> en kan die verwijderd worden?
<lordievader> Kan wat verwijderd worden?
<columbobaas> die nieuwe, als ze niet werkt.
<columbobaas> Ik had een poging gedaan om een Linux 4.... kernel te installeren maar X wou niet meer laden. En nu probeer ik uit te zoeken wat de reden zou kunnen zijn.
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk is je video driver stuk.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-06
<Gerrit> hallo ik had even een vraagje
<Guest65209> ik heb problemen met het installeren van mijn printer onder lubuntu
<Guest65209> ik heb een canon mg4250
<Guest65209> wil ook niet vanaf een cd
<Guest65209> leest wel maar pakt de setup niet
<Guest65209> het is allemaal nieuw voor mij
<Guest65209> oh ja als het kan via bleuthoot
<Guest65209> dus niet bedraad
<Goudfazant3991> Hallo goedemorgen alle
<Goudfazant3991> vraag 1 waarom staat mij clock steeds anders terwijl hij in de bios goed staat??
<Goudfazant3991> vraag 2 welk foto program kan ik het beste downloaden voor ubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Waarschijnlijk wordt je klok door ntp ingesteld.
<Goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudfazant3991> wanneer ik mijn clock in de bios instel dan staat hij voor windows goed en als ik dan over schakel naar ubuntu dan
<Goudfazant3991> staat hij weer verkeerd??
<Goudfazant3991> lordievader wat bedoeld U met ntp?
<lordievader> Is het 2 uur verschil?
<Guest65209> niemand een idee
<Goudfazant3991> ja als ik hem in ubuntu op tijd zet dan is hij wel goed >> maar als ik dan weer een keer overschakel naar windows of terug
<Goudfazant3991> dan staat hij weer verkeerd
<lordievader> Guest65209: Rustig blijven hangen, wellicht komt er iemand langs die het weet.
<Goudfazant3991> hallo hangen kan ik niet hoor hi
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Klinkt als: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169376/clock-time-is-off-on-dual-boot
<lordievader> Goudfazant3991: Dat was ook niet tegen jou.
<Goudfazant3991> ja ja maaar je weet dat ik voortaan met een sata kabel werk en dan ook nog hem eerst even hele maal uit zet
<Goudfazant3991> voor ik weer begin
<Goudfazant3991> en welk program kan ik downloaden voor foto bewerking
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-07
<jordy_> Hallo, hoe zit het met de ORCA-screenreader?
<jordy_> Wordt die nog ontwikkeld of niet?
<OerHeks> ja, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/orca/ 22/7 update 3.17, al zit vivid nog op 3.14 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man1/orca.1.html
<jordy_> Door wie?
<OerHeks> het is een gnome project, https://git.gnome.org/browse/orca/tree/AUTHORS
<jordy_> ok, bedankt!
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-08
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een probleempje met het inloggen in xubuntu in de grafische omgeving. Elke keer als ik inlog op het inlogscherm dan kom ik weer terug bij het inlogscherm. Ik heb op internet gezocht en heb de daar gedane suggestie van het verwijderen van .Xauthority uitgeprobeerd. De rechten op die file stonden als root:root en dat was volgens mij niet goed. Echter na rebooten had ik nog hetzelfde probleem. Iemand een idee?
<BerryH> Dit probleem is opgetreden nadat ik gisteren heb lopen spelen met wat linux dingen en het commando sudo startx heb uitgevoerd...
<OerHeks> ja, startx veroorzaakt deze onzin, ik snap ook niet waarom er geen startx-blokkade is
<Harry__> beste forumleden, ik ben betrekkelijk nieuw in Linux cq Ubuntu, tot nog toe zeer onder de indruk van gebruiksgemak en functionaliteit. Ik loop nu
<Harry__> tegen een probleem aan: ik wil een tweede acount aanmaken en het wachtwoord wordt niet geaccepteerd, te kort. Ik snap ook wel dat dat niet zo veilig is, maar dat is nu geen punt. in de wiki en fora vind ik alleen maar info om een vergeten wachtwoord te wijzigen, is er een mamier om deze beveiligining te omzeilen, ik wil graag zelf baas zijn over mijn computer, daarom ben ik oa ook overgestapt naaeLinu=x
<Harry__> nee hoor, ik ben er nog..
<erkan^> Harry__, : http://askubuntu.com/questions/180402/how-to-set-a-short-password-on-ubuntu
<Harry__> super, hartelijk dank voor je snelle antwoord, ga meteen proberen. Dank je wel!
<erkan^> laat me weten of het lukt ? (-:
<Harry__> Lukt nog niet, heb het configuratiebestand met leafpad geopend, de betreffende regel erin geplakt, maar kun niet opslaan, dta lijkt een rechtenkwestie
<Harry__> foutmelding is: Kan het tes chrijven bestand niet openen
<erkan^> heb nog nooit geprobeerd, ik zou geen advies durven geven. misschien weet andere persoon
<Harry__> ben een leek, maar moet ik misschien voor het leafpad commando sudo proberen?
<erkan^> sudo is root
<Harry__> Ga nog wel even wat proberen, dacht aan sudo omdat ik dan meer rechten heb, moet nu chat verlaten, de baas roept, heel hartelijk dan voor je hulp! ga er wel uitkomen met jouw tio, bedankt!
<erkan^> oké succes (-:
<Harry__> dank!
<zippo^> De URI ‘ghelp:user-guide?menu-editor#menu-editor’ wijst niet naar een geldige pagina.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<djcomidi> waar kan ik mijn eigen log berichten zien die ik gemaakt hebt via logger in een bash script ?
<lord4163> djcomidi: hallo
<djcomidi> lord4163: ja ?
<lord4163> djcomidi: syslog toch?
<lord4163> logs worden opgeslagen in /var/log
<djcomidi> dat weet ik, maar ik kan mijn log-bericht er niet terugvinden
<djcomidi> als ik het script via een cron job laat lopen, dan kan ik er wel iets van terugvinden via journalctl
<lord4163> In /var/log/message
<lordievader> djcomidi: Welke versie van Ubuntu gebruik je?
<lord4163> 15.04 waarschijnlijk lordievader systemd...
<djcomidi> lordievader: 15.04 vivid
<lordievader> Ja, Systemd gebruikt Journald voor de logs.
<djcomidi> nu enkel nog mn log-bericht kunnen achterhalen :p
<lordievader> djcomidi: Is het een systemd unit?
<lordievader> If so: journalctl -u <unit-name>
<Sling> hier nog mensen naar CCC btw? :)
<djcomidi> ik gebruik gewoon "logger mijnbericht"... ik vermoed niet dat dat een unit is /
<lord4163> djcomidi: Wat doet het bash script?
<djcomidi> het is een script dat een afbeelding download, die als achtergrond zet en er dan een log bericht maakt. 'logger "wallpaper changed to $img"'
<djcomidi> ik zou dus graag die "wallpaper changed" berichten ergens willen zien, maar ik heb geen idee waar...
<lord4163> En dat draai je als een cron job?
<djcomidi> ik ben het eerst aan het testen met een while loop + sleep
<lord4163> djcomidi: Dan zou je eens kunnen kijken naar systemd timers.
<lord4163> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers
<lord4163> Dat zijn ook unit bestanden :)
<bram___> hoi
<zippo^> hoi bram
<bram___> ik ben van plan om een server op te starten maar nu vroeg ik me af of ik ergens kon testen hoe veilig mijn server was
<bram___> de bedoeling van de server is webserver, fileserver
<bram___> en ook nog camerabeelden opnemen
<bram___> en vpn wil ik ook toepassen
<bram___> bestaat er zo iets om de veiligheid te kunnen testen?
<zippo^> geen idee, ik hoop dat iemand van hier kan reageren
<bram___> aa ok geen probleem :p
<bram___> nu heeft deze pc 2 netwerk poorten is het dan misschien ook aan geraden om hier een firewall van te maken?
<zippo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gufw
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-08
<pjotter> Hallo. Hoe komt het toch dat alle gtk3 applicaties in 16.03 er zo belabberd uitzien en wat is hier aan te doen?
<pjotter> ik bedoel 16.04
<OerHeks> ik vind ze prettig en strak, maar dat is ook maar een opinie.
<pjotter> Misschien ligt het aan mijn 'flavour' ->Xubuntu en het thema dat ik gebruik?
<pjotter> alle gtk3 applicaties zien er bijna zwart-wit uit, zonder schaduw onder de windows, zonder randen om de windows. De windows zelf zien er ook heel anders uit dan de rest van het thema.
<pjotter> Het ziet er gewoon niet uit.
<OerHeks> ow op xubuntu weet ik niet, gnome en unity werken wel prettigjes
<pjotter> Ik heb al andere thema's geprobeerd. Maar dat schijnt nauwleijks effect te hebben. Ik kan wel de thema kleuren enigszins aanpassen maar die vreemde windows blijven.
<pjotter> Ook andere window dresser/,manager (ik heb nu kokodi) maakt geen verschil.
<pjotter> Ik heb dit ook al eens voorgelegd op #xubuntu maar krijg daar bijna geen antwoord. Er wordt gezegd dat dat gtk3 applicaties zijn en dat er nog nauwelijks thema's zijn die dat ondersteunen. Als ik vraag naar thema;s die werken wordt slechts gezegd: greybird. Andere zijn er blijkbaar niet?
<pjotter> 't Is best problematisch aangezien het de werkbaarheid van het systeem nogal aantast. Sommige applicaties zien er zo bizar uit dat er nog nauwelijks mee te werken valt.
<pjotter> Een aantal van die applicaties heb ik maar handmatig teruggezet naar de oude gtk2 versies. Maar eigenlijk is dit geen oplossing natuurlijk.
<OerHeks> een oplossing is zelf schrijven
<pjotter> Ik denk het ja.
<pjotter> Greybird ziet er wel leuk uit maar is voor mij eigenlijk ook niet echt werkbaar ivm de veel te kleine windowsranden van 1px.
<JanC> pjotter: bedoel je alle Gtk3-toepassingen of enkel deze die hun eigen titelbalk tekenen?
<JanC> if gtk3-toepassingen voor xfce?
<pjotter> @JanC: Ik weet niet of het alle gtk3 toepassing betreft. In ieder geval: software-center, mousepad, catfish en de calculator
<pjotter> (Ik zit wel op Xubuntu niet of Ubuntu)
<JanC> ah, dus geen toepassingen die hun eigen titelbalk met knopjes erop tekenen
<pjotter> Nee volgens mij niet. Daarvoor ziet het er allemaal te consequent uit
<JanC> ik veronderstel dat het probleem dus is dat je geen goed Gtk3-thema hebt
<pjotter> Dat denk ik ook. Maar een ander probleem is de windowsmanagaer. Want ik kan wel met het thema de kleuren e.d. veranderen maar niet hoe het window eruit ziet.
<JanC> best ook een recent Gtk3-thema nemen
<pjotter> Ok, uit pure ellende maar de gtk3 map van greybird maar in mijn huidige thema gekopieerd. Nu zien de gtk3 applicaties er wel enigszins acceptabel uit.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-09
<Ansu_> Hi I don't know how to repair Ubuntu 14.04 booting after an attempt to use Windows 7 again. My CMOS does not allow me anymore to change the boot order , it doesn't work . I have a bootable USB-stick with 14.04 but it does not offer an option to repair my old install. Which I prefer otherwise I lose my documents and additional software.
<Ansu_> Overigens ben ik nieuw dus begon ik maar in het engels, het leek een internationaal chat-verhaal, Ansu
<Ansu_> Het zal toch duidelijk zijn dat ik zowel Windows 7 als Ubuntu 14.04.4 op mijn computer heb, op verschillende schijven.  Ansu
<Ansu_> Ik chat trouwens vanuit de live-versie van Ubuntu vanaf dezelfde USB-staaf.
<Ansu_> Beste mensen, het probleem deed zich onverwacht voor, leuk dat ik deze chat-mogelijkheid ontdekt heb, maar ik heb andere dingen te doen, dus graag tot later, ik moet nu weg.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-10
<tim_> yoo iemand actief hier?
<Snowdog> wel actief maar niet echt een kenner
<tim_> :)
<tim_> misschien weet jij het :)
<tim_> ik zoek een optie om mijn desktop met rust te laten na het uitloggen. dus mijn terminals in screen4 moeten gewoon lekker blijven staan.
<tim_> 10 jaar terug kon dat nog :) net weer bezig met ubuntu op me laptop.
<Snowdog> ik zit hier wel eens mee te lezen maar heb geen ubuntu
<tim_> :) ja dat kan he.
<Snowdog> srry
<tim_> zit de hele week allemaal distro's te proberen. maar de gewone ubuntu is nog het beste
<tim_> opensuse is helemaal drama :)
<tim_> zal is verder stoeien.
<Snowdog> nog gekeken naar LM?
<Snowdog> ubuntu unity?
<tim_> ik heb nu unity met cairo-dock
<Snowdog> en dat laatste is?
<tim_> soort icons zoals apple
<tim_> panel
<tim_> maar valt me vies tegen eigenlijk hoe saai alles nog eruit ziet na al die jaren :)
<tim_> maar dat is meer aan de developers die zitten nog met een 486Dx66 en vinden compiz maar saai :)
<Snowdog> ja kwa design en lay out is linux een saaie vertoning
<Snowdog> jij bent aan ubuntu blijven kleven?
<swiep> goedenavond
<swiep> werk sinds kort met versie 16.04
<swiep> maar problemen met printen
<swiep> ook online formuliren laad het geen documenten???
<swiep> niemand?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-12
<gebruiker> heeee
<gebruiker> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-14
<geekman> hello everyone
<kandok53> guten avond
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-07
<pien> join
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-08
<remy> iemand verstand van asio4debian..?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-09
<JanC> papalieven: wat wil je doen met PDFs?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-12
<mr_exalt> Hey, ik heb statisch mijn netwerk ingesteld en verbinding met internet echter, zodra ik systemctl restart networking doe faalt hij. hoe kan dat ?
<mr_exalt> Kan het komen omdat ik het over ssh probeer te doen?
<oerheks> kan uw ssh user inloggen als root user ?
<mr_exalt> yep oerheks
<oerheks> 'PermitRootLogin yes' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
 * mr_exalt is al root
<oerheks> vreemd, zou moeten kunnen, met sudo natuurlijk
<oerheks> ohhh... sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<oerheks> oh nee, hard coded networking
<oerheks> wat geeft: systemctl status systemd-networkd
<oerheks> inactive?
<mr_exalt> Ja
<oerheks> dat bijt dus niet
<oerheks> geen idee exalt :-(
<mr_exalt> heb network-manager ook gedisabled
<mr_exalt> hmm tis zo raar dat het werkt naar een restart niet kan
<mr_exalt> top
<mr_exalt> whoops verkeerde scherm
<mr_exalt> naar dat die systemctl geen duidelijke fout aanduidingen geeft
<oerheks> journalctl -r
<mr_exalt> oerheks: kan het komen omdat ik voor zowel ipv6 als ipv4 een gateway heb opgegeven?
<oerheks> journalctl -u home.mount -u networking.service
<oerheks> oei, goeie vraag...
<mr_exalt> RTNETLINK answers...
<bathman> heb eens een vraagje ivm. een steeds terugkerend probleem... soms start mijn xubuntu niet 'door' en heb ik enkel console met op het einde "press ctrl+d to continue or give root passwd for maintenance"
<bathman> heb dat al een paar keer opgezocht, en dan lees ik hier en daar dat het te maken heeft (of kan hebben) met de manier waarop schijven worden omschreven in fstab
<bathman> iemand die dit probleem herkent?
<remy> Hoe kan ik een iso-burn faken zodat ie em op de harde schijf zet..?
<remy> tis meer dan 4,8 gb.. als ik het op de hd kan 'branden' dan kan ik em gewoon instaleren
<remy> iemand ?
<bathman> voor branden van specialere dingen gebruik ik al eens k3b
<bathman> wat een deel kde installeert, als je dat niet hebt
<bathman> anders moet het iets zijn zoals "dd if=/pad/naar/bestand/dat/iso/moet/worden of=/pad/naar/bestand.iso"
<bathman> en achteraf, indien gewenst, mounten met mount -o loop ofzo dacht ik
<bathman> mount -o loop /pad/naar/bestand.iso /pad/naar/doelmap
<remy> ik zal t proberen
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<oerheks> werkt alleen als je al grub 2 hebt gein-dingest
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-07
<Mustangman1966> Ik heb nu Thunderbird met daarin een hotmail en KPN mail account (imap). Nu wil ik waardige vervanger, wat raden jullie aan?
<arubislander> Waarom wil je thunderbird vervangen? Waarin voldoet het niet langer?
<arubislander> (Helpt bij het aandragen van alternatieven)
<Mustangman1966> Om out of the box mijn Google agenda er mee te kunnen bekijken, nu moet je er wat extra dingen voor doen. Tevens hoop ik dat het sneller laad.
<arubislander> AH, dus je zoekt iets met een geintegreerd calender
<Mustangman1966> Klopt.
<arubislander> Ik neem aan dat evolution niet een optie is? Dan zou ik onder Linux althans bijn Thunderbird blijben. De Lightening extensie (voor kalender functionaliteit) is zo geinstalleerd, en om toegang te krijgen tot je Google Agenda heb je Provider for Google Calendar.
<Mustangman1966> Heeft evolution dezelfde functionaliteiten als Thunderbird?
<arubislander> Evolution is een 'enterprise grade' vervanger voor Outlook. Heeft geintegreerde kalender en adresboek functionaliteit. Enige is dat het volgens mij in lange tijd niet meer is geupdate. En persoonlijk vind ik de UI foeilelijk.
<Mustangman1966> Wat bedoel je met 'enterprise grade'? M.b.t. het updaten is dat hetzelfde als bij Thunderbird, toch?
<arubislander> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution
<arubislander> Ik bedoel dat het als volwaardige Outlook vervanger geldt.
<arubislander> Hij wordt blijkbaar nog steeds bijgewerkt. Je zou de flatpak kunnen uitproberen.
<Mustangman1966> Dan zal ik Evolution eens gaan proberen.
<Mustangman1966> Als flatpak
<arubislander> EN wat Thunderbird betreft, de ontwikkeling daarvan wordt weer opgepakt naar verluidt
<arubislander> https://www.thunderbird.net/en-US/thunderbird/releases/
<Mustangman1966> Dan zal ik ze beide langs elkaar gaan draaien en kijken wat voor mij het fijnste werkt. Bedankt voor de info.
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-03
<oerheks> haha coconut, leftyfb is gewoon een aardig ventje :-D
<coconut> lol, ja ik denk bij het -ty gedeelte van zijn naam aan een ♀... maarja ik kan foutzitten
<coconut> niet dat ik perse een vrouw van een man wil onderscheiden hoor
<oerheks> oh, Mike is wel aardigjes, heeft voor canonical gewerkt.
<coconut> cool
<coconut> oerheks, hier in nederland trouwens?
<Cugel3> Altijd.
<coconut> Cugel3, altijd?
<Cugel3> Weet ik het.
<oerheks> Nee, Massachusetts?
<coconut> usa
<coconut> er is offline niks voor nederlanders is er?
<oerheks> jawel, #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<coconut> oerheks, nee ik bedoel plekken in steden waar je dingen voor canonical kunt doen
<oerheks> oh, in NL is de community slaapende
<oerheks> en geen jobs hier, zover ik weet.
<coconut> nee verwachte ik al
<JanC> mensen werken voor Canonical van overal
<oerheks> oh, ik ken er hier geen, JanC
<JanC> geen idee of er momenteel zijn in Nederland specifiek, maar ik bedoel dat velen gewoon van thuis uit werken (al sinds het begin), dus het maakt niet echt uit waar je woont
<Cugel3> Er zal vast wel een Nederlander bij zijn?
<JanC> zijn er zeker geweest, maar ik zou moeten zoeken om zeker te wezen over wie er nu werkt
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-04
<oerheks> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
#ubuntu-nl 2020-08-06
<coconut> Iemand hier die websites wil delen die over linux e.d. gaat, zoals bijvoorbeeld https://linuxconfig.org/ ?
<coconut> ik ben naar websites op zoek
<Cugel3> ubuntu.com is een prettige website.
<coconut> mja mooie website maar das niet de info die ik graag lees
<JanC> wat bedoel je met “over linux”?
<coconut> alles wat met open source te maken heeft liefst
<JanC> nieuws, handleidingen, reviews, ...?
<coconut> ja :)
<JanC> https://lwn.net/   https://www.phoronix.com/   https://askubuntu.com/   https://superuser.com/
<JanC> er zijn natuurlijk ook duizenden blogs...
<JanC> en tientallen "planets" (waar inhoud van blogs verzameld wordt)
<JanC> https://news.ycombinator.com/ heeft ook veel linux & open source news, al is er ook veel dat daar niet onder valt
<Maik_aD> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-release
<oerheks> nog nie uit nie...
<oerheks> zeurtjes in #u willen het ook ..
<oerheks> yay, http://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/
<coconut> JanC, thanks
